# The NMI Social | TOS told Captain H. he saw Swerlz that Looked Laika Metled Painting!



## theotherside

Come on and chat it up....but remember, no sourcing, trying to  "hookup" in the same zip codes, etc. Just new members making friends and posts. HAPPY POSTING


----------



## theotherside

First game: Name that drug
First clue:
It has  __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ __ letters.


----------



## Swerlz

hmmm....

**starts reading down names**


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Excellent idea! %)


----------



## Klue

theotherside26 said:


> zip codes


----------



## coelophysis

Why didnt you just bump the other one?

My response to mr. grumpy:
Why didn't you just finish me off....you were already down there 
The old one sucked...I wanted a new one with new games. Glad someone is trying to get the noobs involved.


----------



## Swerlz

new year.. start fresh?


----------



## theotherside

^^Thank you!! Laika is being mean


----------



## theotherside

New clue, third letter is a P..............................


----------



## theotherside

Klue that giant zipper reminds me of one of my all time favorite albums....guess which one???


----------



## Swerlz

__ __ P __ __ __ __ __ __ __ 

Can I buy a vowel? E


----------



## theotherside

Yes you can........there is an e


----------



## Swerlz

and are you sure you spelled it correctly?? heh


----------



## theotherside

Yes sir ten letters. Next clue........has been known to turn knees blue


----------



## Klue

theotherside26 said:


> Klue that giant zipper reminds me of one of my all time favorite albums....guess which one???



Sticky Fingers??


----------



## theotherside

Yes sir......I don't like that many stones but god I love that album and let it bleed. Are you a fan??


----------



## Swerlz

i thought it was mephedrone


----------



## theotherside

It is....I meant that there is at least one e......my bad.

Next one is easy


_____      ______      ______(shorthand)


----------



## Swerlz

Lsd?


----------



## theotherside

No......I knew you would guess that haha!!!!


----------



## theotherside

Hint---makes you float


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm gonna go with DMT.

Because I just got done watching The Spirit Molecule documentary (which was great).

Its a little more than floaty though.


----------



## theotherside

Wrong..................thanks for playing cosmic charlie...we need as many people to get this NMI going again like when you were mod. We got Captain on our team so we can't lose


----------



## theotherside

Many people take its 4-meo form.


----------



## Swerlz

oh oh PCP


----------



## theotherside

Yes sir, now before we get bored......you give us a hard one swerlz.


----------



## Swerlz

are you sure???? I might make it too hard


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm gonna start posting more again like I used too. 

Its getting kinda boring just reading all the time, not to say that studying new chems isnt important.


----------



## Swerlz

Ok here you go

#-_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Swerlz

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I'm gonna start posting more again like I used too.
> 
> Its getting kinda boring just reading all the time, not to say that studying new chems isnt important.



I've always enjoyed your posts man.. stick around


----------



## theotherside

^^I know exactly what you mean cosmic charlie.....I spend many hours reading up on what's next  Swerlz.....give us a medium one...it has to have  a CAS number and been taken by more than 10,000 people.


----------



## theotherside

OK is it an upper/downer/psych???


----------



## Swerlz

oh come on this one isn't _that_ hard

I'll give you a hint... 4-_______________ 

lol.

oh and the europeans seem to enjoy it


----------



## theotherside

4-methylmethcathinone


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
Thats what im sayin, meow-meow..


----------



## Swerlz

close but no cigar


----------



## theotherside

4-flouroamphetamine


----------



## Swerlz

winrar


----------



## theotherside

I need to get high and think LOL


----------



## theotherside

Don't give the answer swerlz....leave this one up unless someone gets it. Maybe, just maybe a newb will come in here and get it!!!! I gotta clock out of work...see you guys soon...and Cosmic Charlie post MOAR


----------



## Swerlz

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

type: opioid
made from Thebaine


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> 4-flouroamphetamine



you win sir

here's a new one

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

type: opioid
hint: made from Thebaine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> type: opioid
> made from Thebaine



Can I buy an E?

I don't have any $ but I will pay you back next week.


----------



## Klue

theotherside26 said:


> Yes sir......I don't like that many stones but god I love that album and let it bleed. Are you a fan??



Not really bro, its more my dads generation...


----------



## coelophysis

Old NMI social must not close. My coagulation is aging. Bleu-lite.

& Hi Chuck. Remember when you called me Jan.

otherside - It's working, are you out there?


----------



## Swerlz

Swerlz said:


> you win sir
> 
> here's a new one
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> type: opioid
> hint: made from Thebaine





Captain.Heroin said:


> Can I buy an E?
> 
> I don't have any $ but I will pay you back next week.



Yes you can 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> Yes you can
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ e



Can I buy an O?


----------



## Klue




----------



## Swerlz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Can I buy an O?



_ _ _ _ o _ _ _ _ _ e


----------



## Swerlz

Klue said:


>



lol vaughn deepthroating what looks to be a corndog


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> _ _ _ _ o _ _ _ _ _ e



Hydrocodone.

A drug which does absolutely nothing for me.  

I feel kind of weird at the moment.  Anxious and impatient.  I haven't felt like this since I was a heroin addict trying to cop dope.


----------



## Swerlz

nope %)

think stronger


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> nope %)
> 
> think stronger



Let me get a D then.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Swerlz said:


> think stronger



oxymorphone ?


----------



## theotherside

loperamide hahahah..."Yes I'm high" ....classic bluelight reading!!


----------



## Swerlz

Cosmic Charlie said:


> oxymorphone ?



winrar


----------



## theotherside

Ok let me do an easy one

__ __ __ __ __ ___ ___ ___

synthetic opioid


----------



## amapola

> Ok let me do an easy one


That's what she said.


----------



## Swerlz

fentanyl

come on do something harder lol


----------



## theotherside

^^You finally made me laugh ama...........give us more.


----------



## theotherside

Ok this one is for whenever:

synthetic rc opioid

__ __ __ __-__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Ok this one is for whenever:
> 
> synthetic rc opioid
> 
> __ __ __ __-__ __ __ __ __ __ __ __



Can I get a M?


----------



## theotherside

No cap not an m


----------



## theotherside

I think all the other players won't be back till tom.  Let's get some games in here...we can go with trvia next. Just so hard to get any newbs to come in and play!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> I think all the other players won't be back till tom.  Let's get some games in here...we can go with trvia next. Just so hard to get any newbs to come in and play!!!



I think they will venture into here eventually.  

How about an R?


----------



## theotherside

yes there is an R 
Guess?


----------



## theotherside

New Game:Name a drug using the last letter of the last drug named


oxycodone


----------



## Klue

Endone; (see what I did there??)

It's Oxycodone hydrochloride


----------



## theotherside

I hadn't even heard of that one klue nice!

Etizolam (benzo)


----------



## theotherside

Anyone wanna play......I feel like the kid in the sandbox without a shovel


----------



## Swerlz

Midazolam


----------



## theotherside

Morphine


----------



## Swerlz

ethylamphetamine


----------



## theotherside

ethylcathinone


----------



## Swerlz

ethylmorphine


----------



## theotherside

hmmmm....... 


eggplant haha


----------



## theotherside

You are up 1-0


----------



## theotherside

hydrocodone

first one to 3 wins...no wiki or cheat sheets


----------



## Swerlz

Escaline


----------



## theotherside

too many e's

ethyl-j(shulgin)


----------



## theotherside

mescaline


----------



## theotherside

proscaline


----------



## Swerlz

edma - ethylenedioxyMA


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> too many e's
> 
> ethyl-j(shulgin)



jimscaline lol


----------



## theotherside

Ai...


----------



## theotherside

Ok you win but this game could be fun with at least 3 or 4 players at night time.....right/?


----------



## Swerlz

Yeah i think so


How you doin' this finnneeeee morning?


----------



## theotherside

Last day of work for the week....this is my friday(messed up i know)....then when I get off have a few grams of meph and 4 6-APB pellets waiting! I love when you are on when I'm high on drone....you gonna be on later or not?


----------



## theotherside

If we can get you, me, klue, and captain to play this game but change it to first letter of the last chemical it could be fun...esp. on drone


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> Last day of work for the week....this is my friday(messed up i know)....then when I get off have a few grams of meph and 4 6-APB pellets waiting! I love when you are on when I'm high on drone....you gonna be on later or not?



Yeah I'll be on pretty much all day/night


----------



## theotherside

Good what about after 8pm.......I will be doing lines of drone but will be sober enough to have some fun....please come around these parts. Did you like True Grit?


----------



## theotherside

Laika doesn't get off work till 2 am but klue will be around and captain. Anyone else we could bring.....melange?


----------



## theotherside

Like online drug poker


----------



## Swerlz

Yeah.. It was a pretty cool movie.. I  The Dude

I mainly downloaded it for my dad, but ended up watching it last night after I finished Black Swan


----------



## theotherside

I watched the new californication the other night....love runkle haaha. What shows do you like?


----------



## Swerlz

Californication is an awesome show. I love it. When I saw that the first two episodes of the new season were leaked I was soooo happy. It's such a cool show.

I watch just about anything. What kind of shows do you like? Or an currently watching?


----------



## coelophysis

3am on the weekends actually. But during the week it's midnight


----------



## theotherside

We miss you man....come join our gay reindeer games red nose  I will be partying with my first line at 4pm...be thinking bout ya!!


----------



## theotherside

My boss just told me I was a lazy worker..haha! I'm still here  
My favorite shows are Californication, Entourage, Hung, and Vampire Diaries(joke).


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> My boss just told me I was a lazy worker..haha! I'm still here
> My favorite shows are *Californication*, *Entourage*, Hung, and Vampire Diaries(joke).



Those are in my list of epically awesome shows


----------



## theotherside

Also weeds, sopranos, and my all time favorite:........Six Feet Under. I also watch dexter because of the six feet under connection.


----------



## theotherside

I'm on//anyone else on.........Laika, swerlz, cap, klue?


----------



## imaimabadbitch

well,im not them,but im here 
hi


----------



## theotherside

Hey what are you on?


----------



## imaimabadbitch

lol
we call it that 'see thru'...
hbu?


----------



## theotherside

See thru....as in a psych? I'm on a combo of mephedrone and 6-APB.....taking the mephedrone lightly and focusing on the 6-APB. Wanna play a game? I name  a drug and you have to name another one within 3 minutes that starts with the last letter of the one I do.


----------



## imaimabadbitch

see thru as in ice...
the last letter of the one you name...
ya ill try,no promises ill be any good tho!


----------



## theotherside

k
Fentanyl


----------



## coelophysis

It's me. In der place to be.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah you off work? Now three can play!


----------



## coelophysis

Yup.
It's snowing. It blows. Just sipped a little & toked a little.

I got a new car 
But it is snowing. So I can't go for a scenic cruise tomorrow for my day off 




'02 Ford Escape.
Been on the hunt for one for a while.


Anyway, about the game.


----------



## imaimabadbitch

lsd
(sorry,my internets goin so fuckin slow,idk why but im tryn to fix it,bear w me)

hell ya,nice new car


----------



## coelophysis

Dimethocaine


----------



## theotherside

ethylcathinone


----------



## imaimabadbitch

embalming fluid
(am i playing this right?)


----------



## Swerlz

fuck.. hash messes me up lol

whats up guys

this had me lmao last night


----------



## imaimabadbitch

Swerlz said:


> fuck.. hash messes me up lol
> whats up guys
> this had me lmao last night


lol wtf^
hey,whats up..i wanna smoke sum hash too 
i was tryin to play that drug game on here last night,but people disappeared!


----------



## amapola

^^ Haha I see an onion in the corner 

edit:
http://www.onionsportsnetwork.com/video/highlights-meth-addict-rob-langer-takes-on-hundred,18793/


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would have been online earlier but I was too busy being in pain.


----------



## Swerlz

imaimabadbitch said:


> lol wtf^
> hey,whats up..i wanna smoke sum hash too
> i was tryin to play that drug game on here last night,but people disappeared!



Come to south florida and you'll be smoking hash with the one and only: Swerlz 

Speaking of which... I should have some Headband BH ready for breakfast bowl

YAY:D


----------



## imaimabadbitch

badass.
im otw


----------



## Swerlz

fuck I'm high.. and hungry again. I just had breakfast and a toke.. now I'm ready for round 2 of foods and hash :D

I love not being able to gain weight, heh.. I can eat anything and everything I want


----------



## imaimabadbitch

lol,ahh the vicious cycle...
watd u have for breakfast the first time



> I love not being able to gain weight,heh.. I can eat anything and everything I want


dont brag!


----------



## Swerlz

Oh it's gonna hit me when I get into my 30s but that's not for another 10yrs or so.. My dad was just like me. I'm gonna blow up a bit when the time goes.. But until then, Ima stuff my facehole with delicious foods 

I had my cinnamon rolls this morning.. Now I'm thinking about a good healthy bowl of some Cap'n Crunch


----------



## imaimabadbitch

> until then, Ima stuff my facehole with delicious foods


lol^^


> I had my cinnamon rolls this morning.. Now I'm thinking about a good healthy bowl of some Cap'n Crunch


http://www.slashfood.com/2005/10/18/food-porn-giant-cinnamon-roll/
+


----------



## Swerlz

http://comedians.jokes.com/mitch-hedberg/videos/mitch-hedberg---flossing


----------



## Swerlz

where the hell is everyone lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> where the hell is everyone lol



In pain.


----------



## Swerlz

what's wrong buddy??


----------



## imaimabadbitch

im sorry ur in pain 

hi swerlz,wattup


----------



## Swerlz

chillin 

how you doin


----------



## imaimabadbitch

i guess im renewed,refreshed lol i slept for like ~10hrs,woke up like an hour ago..oops didnt mean to sleep thru the whole day! 
wat u do today?


----------



## Domdaniel

Hi folks, how you all doing this morning... if it's morning where you are


----------



## Swerlz

Today I went to my friends house. I fixed his computer. Then went to the "store" and bought some more hash and tad bit more herbals. Then I came home, played video games, and ate dinner..

Now I'm sitting here typing this chiefing on a vape tube full of Neville's Haze


----------



## Swerlz

Hey Dom 

It's 12:27am here.. so technically yeah.. good morning lol


----------



## theotherside

What up homey...where were you the other night when I was meph'd out??


----------



## Swerlz

hashed out of my face at my best friends house. We got all goofed out and watched the new Tosh.0 and then OnionSportsdome.

my b for standing you up.. I didn't think I was going anywhere


----------



## imaimabadbitch

Domdaniel said:


> Hi folks, how you all doing this morning... if it's morning where you are


heyy
lol its 11:40pm where i am.um,good morning to you tho 



Swerlz said:


> Today I went to my friends house. I fixed his computer. Then went to the "store" and bought some more hash and tad bit more herbals. Then I came home, played video games, and ate dinner..
> 
> Now I'm sitting here typing this chiefing on a vape tube full of Neville's Haze


sounds like a good day!wat video games do u play


----------



## Swerlz

imaimabadbitch said:


> sounds like a good day!wat video games do u play



I play a lot of different games.

Counter Strike: Source
Alien Swarm
World of Warcraft
the Need for Speed series

I'm downloading Dead Space and I'm currently playing through Lost Planet 2

I'm a nerd


----------



## imaimabadbitch

Swerlz said:


> I play a lot of different games.
> Counter Strike: Source
> Alien Swarm
> World of Warcraft
> the Need for Speed series
> I'm downloading Dead Space and I'm currently playing through Lost Planet 2
> I'm a nerd


thats wats up,i dont play those games but i have some friends that love CS.
im a nerd too,so its cool 
i havent played in awhile,i play pc games.other people think the games i play are lame,but i like them!


----------



## Swerlz

what do you play?


----------



## imaimabadbitch

people be givin me a hard time over it! i spose i could tell you tho...

*NSFW*: 



i like the sims games and rollercoaster tycoon games too..
theyr fun!fuck the haters.lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone doing?


----------



## theotherside

Great.....have to work tonight but just checking in. How are your pain levels?


----------



## muvolution

Terrible. The PM doctor has to interrogate my orthopedist and psychiatrist before she will do anything about my pain. Like yeah, it's cool I'm just going to hang out for a week or two, no problem.

What a fucking (censored)


----------



## theotherside

^^^I know your pain my man, I'm down to my last half of hydrocodone and my script isn't due to refill until the 28th......and I have 38 more hours to work this week....


----------



## amapola

(censored)
(censored)
(censored)


----------



## theotherside

^^^So nice to see you online my flower friend  How's life in Ama's world?


----------



## amapola

Just had my appendix out.  It was super duper and supper.


----------



## theotherside

Ouch....what kind of toys did they give you to play with afterwards??


----------



## amapola

I dunno they gave me a 50ml vial of something called "99% Wildnil by volume".  I've never heard of it so I just banged the whole thing.  Do you think I'll be alright to snort some bath salts later tonight?  Anyways talk to you all when I wake up in a couple hours.


----------



## theotherside

MDPV bath salts............stay away ama por favor.  Thanks for my thread by the way!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

^
Yeah...bath salts are sketch. 

The fun stuff inside is easy to find as itself anyways.


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah I tell people no to the bath salts....at best you get pv...at worst you get naphyrone or nrg-1,2,3,4,..... No good.


----------



## amapola

Just joking friends.  Uppers are not my cup of tea at all unless they've got some entactogens going on as well.  I was also not given Wildnil, kinda of a the original joke I dunno, nor have I ever injected drugs.  Sleep now though.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Exactly....entactogens yes, uppers...sometimes


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I'm mostly just into the psychs, but i do enjoy bk-mdma and 4-mmc occasionally. 

MDPV was fun for a little bit, it's just not my cup of tea.


----------



## theotherside

Yes mephedrone and methylone are just too fun to put down...I know I need to put meph down but it is so hard. PV is something that has caused problems with my g/f and I in the past.....she thinks it is cokes second coming while I think it has a great first kick and then nothing to offer but paranoid delusions.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I only found peevee useful when taken orally, in one 10mg dose. 

The comedown from that is smooth and almost non-existent.

A few times when I was snorting it and binging I turned into a bit of a wacko.


----------



## theotherside

^^I've had times where I had a G of it, started out snorting it......next thing I know it is 2 days later and I have work in an hour!!! Worst day of work I ever had, honest to god/allah/me. I thought everyone knew I was high and I was twitchy...blah!


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I know what you mean, one of my former employers said my eyes looked like they were gonna pop out of my head  

 it was some crazy times, i never stayed up for more than a day or so on a  stim binge before PV. Somehow I would convince myself that it would be logical to keep taking more when it really wasnt even getting me higher and Id stay up for 2-3 days until i'd finally find some benzo's or something.


----------



## theotherside

I was a moron and tried naphyrone---because it was free  It was like every bad part of pv, times ten. No euphoria but the need to redose was worse.....I try to not do stupid stuff but you live and learn.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

That sounds scary.

The two stims I'd be most interested in are 4-fa and 4-fma. 

Particularly the latter.


----------



## theotherside

^^Me two.....did I tell you I took 5-methyl-mda(90% sure)...had a chance offer and took it. Some have doubted me but I have taken 6-APB several times and this was not the same. It was beautiful, psychedelic in a way that only an entactogen can be...was a 10 out of 10. Have you tried 6-APB?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I haven't tried either of those yet, but they sound delicious. Now that the hype around 6-APB has died down I'd be interested in sampling it. Sounds really promising.

I've always been a big fan of MDA so I'm sure its 5-methyl brethren was to die for. 

 A more trippy MDA, what could be better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cosmic Charlie said:


> I haven't tried either of those yet, but they sound delicious. Now that the hype around 6-APB has died down I'd be interested in sampling it. Sounds really promising.
> 
> I've always been a big fan of MDA so I'm sure its 5-methyl brethren was to die for.
> 
> A more trippy MDA, what could be better.



Have you read my trip report on intravenous MDA?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Yes I have and it's a great one indeed. 

That and your IM 2c-e experience sounded like they were really wild.


----------



## ektamine

Cosmic Charlie said:


> A more trippy MDA, what could be better.



And super duper potent too!

But not super duper _uber_ potent like....

__ __ __ f __ __ __ __ __ __ __


----------



## embryonic

Hey guys, new to the NMI Social thread. I'm trying to get my bluelighter status soon so I can PM etc. I dig the flaming lips a lot, seen them four times. I also love animal collective and saw them once in quite a trance state ;]


----------



## ektamine

Welcome, man! The Flaming lips are awesome.

Well, I never really understood religions
Except it seems a good reason to kill
Everybody's got their own conceptions
And, you know, they always will
These days are needles under my skin
Jesus shooting heroin


----------



## Swerlz

Morning friends


----------



## ektamine

Good morning there.

Its off to AA to steal – erm borrow – there coffee and doughnuts.

Hey in my defense I always use the toilet before leaving


----------



## Swerlz

hahaha


----------



## theotherside

Good to see new faces in here!! How are you guys enjoying bluelight so far?


----------



## ektamine

Well I'm not entirely FOB but close enough,

theotherside26 - I love it! great work everyone! BL Crew & Members alike.

I particularly like the balance of knowledgeable information and social activity. Most of the other forums I belong too tend to fall on one side or the other. Another thing I enjoy is the separation of the different forums, and their respective regulars, moderators, and guidelines. It seems to allow for greater diversity.


----------



## theotherside

^^Thanks......I think everyone on Bluelight does a wonderful job keeping conversations civil as we allow our members to report anything they feel is against the BLUA.
So what are you up to today? It is raining here in Houston...nasty day.


----------



## ektamine

Sorry to hear of the rain, I'm over here in Santa Cruz just south of the Bay Area, CA. We just pulled out of the rain a few days ago and its been nice as can be since then – at least for winter time.

I gots a drug court appearance on Tuesday and the last two appearances I've somehow managed to accidentally miss, so I've been busy attending wayyy too many AA/NA meetings and staying clean (of the testables, at least :D) so that I won't get the hammer dropped on me in court. So I'll probably continue that trend for the rest of today and tomorrow. Man I can't wait to get past this shit.

44 tabs (L) possession and then a heroin OD a few months later. Luckily, though, it was one of the few times I ever indulged in opiates so I'm not having to kick a habit on top of all that.

Meh, life could definitely be worse.


----------



## theotherside

Stay out of trouble man......I hate to see anyone in trouble with the law for having a  beautiful chemical such as MDMA!


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Stay out of trouble man......I hate to see anyone in trouble with the law for having a  beautiful chemical such as MDMA!



Nono, 44 tabs of LSD. Even worse! 

Yea, I'm trying. This was all a good year or so ago, and since then I've cleaned up quite a bit. It was a rather... reckless... year


----------



## theotherside

Oh wow........you are right, even worse! Best of luck to you


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Oh wow........you are right, even worse! Best of luck to you



Yeah.. very unfortunate. 

Luckily I live in a pretty lenient area where the cops where nice enough to only charge me with personal possession even though the blotters where all individually sliced up and in a container w/ tweezers. Heh, like I said, a reckless year. Glad that mind-frame is a thing of the past.

Anyways, Thanks for the concern 

Gonna flip on Intervention now and gawk at the quality of all the dope. 
Last one had me throwing cheeto's at the TV because the dumb b***h was snorting all her xanax.


----------



## theotherside

I saw one intervention where this guy was a DXM addict and was stumbling around the city chugging bottles of vicks.....I almost had to puke!


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> I saw one intervention where this guy was a DXM addict and was stumbling around the city chugging bottles of vicks.....I almost had to puke!



Haa, being a former DXM-head (long, looooong time ago), I must locate that episode!

On a different note, I'm actually starting to notice some effects from this Elemi Oil I just bought (more in the Elemi Oil thread over in BDD). Hopefully it develops further.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

theotherside26 said:


> I saw one intervention where this guy was a DXM addict and was stumbling around the city chugging bottles of vicks.....I almost had to puke!



That dude was a bluelighter named Robcypher actually, true story.

If your talking about the Ben episode that is.


----------



## theotherside

It is either season one or two
My favorite on the new season is Lorna...she is a crackhead who used to head A and R records


----------



## ektamine

Cosmic Charlie said:


> That dude was a bluelighter named Robcypher actually, true story.
> 
> If your talking about the Ben episode that is.



Holy wow. Now I really gotta find this. 

Found it. For anyone else interested in watching it:
Intervention Season 4 Episode 6 | Ben & Josh


----------



## theotherside

Yeah you are right CC


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

He got banned a few years ago, for causing a ruckus on here. 

Hopefully he's turned things around for himself.


----------



## theotherside

^^^ are you kidding me...??? Serious?


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Yeah, he used to troll the lounge alot. 

And eventually they said enough is enough.


----------



## theotherside

That is the craziest bluelight story ever...that guy was crazy on that dxm!!


----------



## ektamine

Just finished it. Man that is a very troubling episode. It stands out from the rest as he seems to be one of the more intelligent, educated people on the show. Basically he seems to _know_ what hes gotten himself into, where as the other episodes that I've seen they seem to act more like victims, as well as not being all that educated on drug use.

Its too bad indeed, I can related to a lot of the scenes of his DXM use as back in my younger days I used to use in a similar fashion. Although not _that_ crazy. Close, at times though. So much potential, its too bad he relapsed. Saw it coming from the beginning of the episode though.


----------



## theotherside

I hated DXM the time I tried it.....first I felt really dizzy and goofy, and them I thought everything smelled like ancient reptile eggs(which I have no idea about) and had weird dizzy body sensations until I fell asleep. Felt dirty to me.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

You should try coming 16mgs of Ondansetron with you dose of DXM Hbr. 

It makes the trip more euphoric, and it also takes away 100% of the nausea. 

I love DXM, especially when taken in this fashion.   

Psood0nym explains the mechanism of how it works in this post he made.


*NSFW*: 





> I use 16 mg orally (two tablets) at the same time I use the DXM (pure powder in a capsule). I started out using just 4 mg and noticed every time I used DXM with it was like the the best of my DXM trips in the past without it, so I tried a higher dose of ondansetron.
> 
> For me, the difference is pretty radical. The trip is far more lucid, euphoric, and down right manic. Combing it with LSD may have been the best experience of my life.
> 
> For two of the three others who have tried it the trip was substantially more lucid than DXM alone, but not substantially more euphoric or manic as it is for me. The last of the others who tried it reported no noticeable differences between it and a normal DXM dose. Like DXM by itself, the combo seems pretty finicky between people.
> 
> Ondansetron is broken down by the same enzyme that breaks down DXM to DXO, so the ratio of the two may be changed using high dose ondansetron (though according to Wikipedia it has little effect on other drugs broken down by the cytochrome P450 system, so maybe not -- then again 16 mg is a much higher dose than is normally prescribed). Additionally, the excess serotonin in the synapse as a result of DXM's reuptake inhibition is of course prevented from binding to 5HT-3 receptors, which are associated with anxiety reactions and nausea. Perhaps some of the dysphoric effects of DXM are mediated by serotonin binding to 5HT-3 receptors, and when this action is blocked in certain lucky individuals DXM becomes a much better drug. Those are the two known mechanisms I can think of to somewhat explain the presence of an interaction.
> 
> If you try it using ondansetron from India break the tablets before swallowing. The one time I didn't break them I got nauseated and had a "normal" DXM trip. I assume the tablets were manufactured hard to survive shipping and don't dissolve properly when swallowed whole (as I've read about some other Indian meds). Good luck. Let me know if it works for you.
> 
> Kamuix: I definitely relate to the serotonin high when using the combo of DXM and ondansetron (my vision gets really swimmy and of course there's a strong euphoria), but not from using the pure powder alone. I've only ever used pure powder so I can't comment on differences between it and syrup. What do you mean about the powder not being "mixed properly"? I don't mix it with anything.


----------



## theotherside

Interesting.....the only time it comes in handy for me is when I'm in opiate w/d....helps me feel relaxed at work in low doses.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

I like to indulge every once in awhile, it feels refreshing to me. 

Yesterday I had some actually, lol 

700mgs in that combo with the zofran, it was suberb ... i'm still basking in the afterglow. :D


----------



## theotherside

^^^I either trip off of phens or tryps....or a few times pips...I have gotten good results from pFPP believe it or not. It ended kind of werid but still wasn't as bad as people make it out to be. I have never tried Ketamine so the whole class of dissociatives aren't my thing on any level. I would love to try ket once though.


----------



## Cosmic Charlie

Ketamine is fantastic along with PCP and Nitrous. 

I like dissociative's quite a bit, theirs alot of newer ones around these days as well that sound fun too.


----------



## ektamine

Oh man, you gotta try K.

Me and K had quite a thing going on for some time, until I ran out of money. Its definitely in my top few favorite drugs, ever. Hence the user name (which surprisingly a lot of people dont seem to catch). Combining a super high dose of Ket with a super high dose of LSD once provided me with the most mind-shattering, inspiring, enlightening psychedelic experience I've ever had. Coming back from that place, visually, was like watching the universe being put back together, molecule by molecule. Heh, I was never one to use K in low doses.

If I could describe K in one word, it would be, Cosmic. Ha, reminds me of an old wallpaper I made when I was trying to figure out how to use photoshop while tripping face.


*NSFW*:


----------



## MindFruit

^^^^Thats a sick wallpaper. I still have never been able to get my hands on any K.


----------



## ektamine

Thanks 

Thats a shame about the K, I'm sure you already know this but try any rave-type social events and circles if they exist around your area. Here in California that little ring seems to never run dry.

Heh, I used to get it sent to me taped to the middle of a dutch womans underwear catalog from the netherlands. Classy stuff.


----------



## theotherside

Wanna play a game?? You name a drug that begins with the first letter of the drug I name, and on and on....usually more people online to play but you seem like you will beat me!


----------



## ektamine

Let the games begin!


----------



## theotherside

Ok

morphine


----------



## Swerlz

go go go


----------



## theotherside

^^^^^yOU IN???


----------



## Swerlz

methylisopropyltryptamine


----------



## theotherside

Me, you, then et


----------



## theotherside

Midazolam


----------



## theotherside

or just me and you I guess......


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> or just me and you I guess......



And ekta swoops in w/ the...

methoxetamine



(haa, I have a feeling this will go on for a long time. Hmm, get the whole alphabet done before 1000 replies? just maybe...)


----------



## theotherside

swerlz your turn


----------



## theotherside

Change it to last letter.....


----------



## theotherside

Etorphine


----------



## MindFruit

i wanna play 

Ephedrine


----------



## ektamine

Etaqualone


----------



## theotherside

ethcathinone


----------



## ektamine

ethylphenidate 

and the e's continue...


----------



## theotherside

ether


----------



## theotherside

anyone got an R??
mindfruit you are in....ur turn


----------



## MindFruit

ritalin?


----------



## Swerlz

remifentanil


----------



## theotherside

naphyrone


----------



## theotherside

lofentanil


----------



## theotherside

L's.............


----------



## Swerlz

Lophophine


----------



## theotherside

etorphine


----------



## MindFruit

epinephrine


----------



## theotherside

methcathinone


----------



## ektamine

Ethylene


----------



## theotherside

Too slow...game on pause.......I WIN IWIN I WIN


----------



## ektamine

Yeah I'm having the same issues. We clogged the network!@! (psh. I wish, its probably stuffmonger man, for reals)


----------



## juantaco69

just registered today looking to exchange info and have interesting conversation


----------



## ektamine

Anyways like I mentioned yesterday I gotta appear in court tomorrow so I think its bye bye time for me, wish me luck, and may the best man win (in the game lol, I happen to know thats not really how the justice system works). In that case its more like may judge win, because he is almighty and probably bigger than god.


----------



## MindFruit

This game has made me realize that most drugs end in the letter E...

^^^^Good luck in court tomorrow!!!


----------



## Swerlz

butorphanol


----------



## Swerlz

ektamine said:


> Anyways like I mentioned yesterday I gotta appear in court tomorrow so I think its bye bye time for me, wish me luck, and may the best man win (in the game lol, I happen to know thats not really how the justice system works). In that case its more like may judge win, because he is almighty and probably bigger than god.



   Sorry to hear that

if we don't see you..  be safe


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> Sorry to hear that
> 
> if we don't see you..  be safe



You will, its just a review, the conviction happened long ago and I'm now in a 3rd (last) chance diversion program. Very lucky. The more detailed version is a few pages back in this thread if your interested.

Thanks for the concern, its appreciated


----------



## Swerlz

I'll check that out..


----------



## theotherside

Good luck E....that is your new nickname round these parts!


----------



## theotherside

Whatchya up to tonight mr. swerlz??? I am off work in an hour and a half and start my weekend tonight!! Bad news is no mail today so I'm reduced to being in w/d from hydrocodone/morphine and a little pv. I swore pv off but I can't take another night of just sitting still with a headache and coldsweats. My drone hasn't arrived and I'm very angry


----------



## muvolution

game on. 

ethylcogine.


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> Whatchya up to tonight mr. swerlz??? I am off work in an hour and a half and start my weekend tonight!! Bad news is no mail today so I'm reduced to being in w/d from hydrocodone/morphine and a little pv. I swore pv off but I can't take another night of just sitting still with a headache and coldsweats. My drone hasn't arrived and I'm very angry



Watching Into the Universe with Hawking on the Science Channel. And smoking weed .

I agree, lay off the PV for a while. Wicked stuff. It's been a loooonnngg time since I've had meph. How much do you usually do in a sesh?


----------



## Swerlz

muvolution said:


> game on.
> 
> ethylcogine.



Ethyl-J


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> You will, its just a review, the conviction happened long ago and I'm now in a 3rd (last) chance diversion program. Very lucky. The more detailed version is a few pages back in this thread if your interested.
> 
> Thanks for the concern, its appreciated



Best of luck, I hope to see you online again.


----------



## muvolution

josamycin. 

had to think for a while, but those wicked rare antibiotics are always good for a weird name.


----------



## Swerlz

naproxen


----------



## muvolution

Neurontin.


----------



## Swerlz

no brand names but ok

nitrazepam


----------



## muvolution

alright, drug names only.

nootropin, then

midazolam


----------



## theotherside

You guys played without the games creator and superstar?? LOL...


----------



## ektamine

Bah! Can't sleep a wink, been tossing and turning around like a fish. Guess its back to bluelight for a half or so and then I'll try again. Maaaan I wish I had some sweet ganja herb.



Captain.Heroin said:


> Best of luck, I hope to see you online again.



Thanks a lot for the luck and concern. I appreciate the thoughts.


Much  everyone


----------



## ektamine

Morning everyone. Be warned I'm a bit ecstatic right now 

I just got home from my court appearance, a few hours ago I was swimming up to my neck in anxiety because I just missed two court dates in a row, I showed up to a full court room today, among me were fellow drug court attendees as well as defendants of the serious criminal courts (robbery battery assault that type of thing). Anyways the judge called me up and proceeded to speak rather extensively to the entire court room using me as an example of "outstanding responsibility", because of the way I handled the missed court dates and was accountable for missing them.

I did _noooot_ expect that! In fact on the court calendar my name was indicated as being there for a probation violation (which if convicted of I would probably not be here right now, I'd be right across the street from the court in jail), all of which was lifted immediately.

Anyways, excuse my manic ramblings :D







&




-ekt


----------



## amapola

Congratulations!

I'd celebrate by going out and dealing some acid


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I'd celebrate by going out and dealing some acid



lol, I can't believe I didn't think of that myself! Bluelight never fails.

But in all actuality, I'm going to give myself the rest of the day sober, get a few things done and then get proper fucked up. :D


----------



## MindFruit

Congratulations! I'm glad to hear that everything turned out well for you. Take this break as a one time thing, it may not turn out as well next time you screw up.


----------



## muvolution

theotherside26 said:


> You guys played without the games creator and superstar?? LOL...



alright, throw down. 
I think the last one was midazolam.

EKT. 
Glad to hear shit worked out. It kinda shows if you are responsible and don't fuck around once you are in trouble that drug court can be a very fair place.


----------



## MindFruit

Methylenedioxymethamphetamine


----------



## muvolution

Mitrazapine

back to those damn e's.


----------



## theotherside

ethcathinone


----------



## theotherside

how about a z......zylofuramine...any other z's???


----------



## muvolution

zolpiclone and zolpidine


----------



## theotherside

Very good young skywalker....how about A. 
Abilify-what is the drug in the brand name?


----------



## muvolution

What is Arpiprazole?


----------



## theotherside

hmmmm.........you got me on that one...where did you get that from?


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> Morning everyone. Be warned I'm a bit ecstatic right now
> 
> I just got home from my court appearance, a few hours ago I was swimming up to my neck in anxiety because I just missed two court dates in a row, I showed up to a full court room today, among me were fellow drug court attendees as well as defendants of the serious criminal courts (robbery battery assault that type of thing). Anyways the judge called me up and proceeded to speak rather extensively to the entire court room using me as an example of "outstanding responsibility", because of the way I handled the missed court dates and was accountable for missing them.
> 
> I did _noooot_ expect that! In fact on the court calendar my name was indicated as being there for a probation violation (which if convicted of I would probably not be here right now, I'd be right across the street from the court in jail), all of which was lifted immediately.
> 
> Anyways, excuse my manic ramblings :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ekt



Congrats man.........now stop selling shit and and get things in order


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Morning everyone. Be warned I'm a bit ecstatic right now
> 
> I just got home from my court appearance, a few hours ago I was swimming up to my neck in anxiety because I just missed two court dates in a row, I showed up to a full court room today, among me were fellow drug court attendees as well as defendants of the serious criminal courts (robbery battery assault that type of thing). Anyways the judge called me up and proceeded to speak rather extensively to the entire court room using me as an example of "outstanding responsibility", because of the way I handled the missed court dates and was accountable for missing them.
> 
> I did _noooot_ expect that! In fact on the court calendar my name was indicated as being there for a probation violation (which if convicted of I would probably not be here right now, I'd be right across the street from the court in jail), all of which was lifted immediately.
> 
> Anyways, excuse my manic ramblings :D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> &
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -ekt



Congratulations man!  That's amazing.


----------



## Swerlz

Evening.. How's it goin?


----------



## muvolution

theotherside26 said:


> hmmmm.........you got me on that one...where did you get that from?



oh, I was answering Jeopardy-style. Abilify is Arpiprazole. Terrible drug. I think it's going to be the next Zyprexa or Seroquel, just an over-prescribed, really powerful mood stabilizer (chemical lobotomizer) that gets prescribed because it can't be abused.


----------



## muvolution

Swerlz said:


> Evening.. How's it goin?



I'm doing rad, man. How about yourself? 

Finally got all my PM issues sorted out and am back to feeling something besides pain. It's amazing that it takes a doctor 6 months to prescribe me the Lidocaine patches i've been asking for since the first time I saw her, but I got em finally and they are so magically effective. 
Also a dab of the normal meds doesn't help...


----------



## theotherside

Glad to see you are doing ok.....hey wasn't that you that had that crazy cool avatar when you first signed up....or am I mistaken. It looked like a mario brothers cartoon or something.


----------



## muvolution

Nah, this has been my avatar since a little after I signed up. I probably need to change it since it's actually me. haha.
How is your friday evening going?


----------



## theotherside

I'm getting off work in less than 2 hours......then gonna get into a little drone action...not too much because I have to work a wedding at the country club I work at at 3pm tom. You?


----------



## muvolution

Got my new script of Opana. having fun with that. And some Stella Artois. 

'drone? would that be Mephedrone? How do you like it? Short duration it sounds like...?


----------



## amapola

> I'm getting off work in less than 2 hours......then gonna get into a little drone action...not too much because I have to work a wedding at the country club I work at at 3pm tom. You?





> 'drone? would that be Mephedrone? How do you like it? Short duration it sounds like...?



Actually he plays the didgeridoo.


----------



## theotherside

Mephedrone is amazing......too bad it isn't good for the heart valves. My time using it is almost up.....it is my third favorite high of all time. That being said, I have never used Oxymorphone before so it would probably move down to number 4 after I tried it  For the last 2 years my "to do" list of substances has had oxymorphone at number one..never seen it. Number 2 right now is 4-fa followed by 4-fma. They sound yummy!


----------



## theotherside

Ama....why is it that your real life comes in between your bluelight life soooo much...you hardly ever post. I thought you would be a "regular".....I'm a bit hurt to be honest


----------



## amapola

3 posts a day isn't even regular!?!?!  I need to talk to my proctologist asap.


----------



## theotherside

If you don't "go" soon, you might need to call bobby brown


----------



## muvolution

I never thought i would be on OM, and people always say shit like " I would totally go through that to get such and such." Well once you've been through it, it's not so great in comparison. 
That said, oxymorphone is my favorite drug ever. So incredible. I shot it ONE time (the only thing i've ever shot) and it was so fucking good. Glad I got it out of the way and know it's just TOO GOOD to do again.

Isn't 4-fma suppossed to be like MDMA?

Is the Mephedrone a speedy high or more enthogenic?


----------



## theotherside

Mephedrone feels like diet MDMA made love with coke......the crystal form I'm on at the moment is more euphoric than oxy to me. It causes empathy but it not too pushy like MDMA. I can do a little on a work night and get up feeling normal after a cup of coffee.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I never thought i would be on OM, and people always say shit like " I would totally go through that to get such and such." Well once you've been through it, it's not so great in comparison.
> That said, oxymorphone is my favorite drug ever. So incredible. I shot it ONE time (the only thing i've ever shot) and it was so fucking good. Glad I got it out of the way and know it's just TOO GOOD to do again.
> 
> Isn't 4-fma suppossed to be like MDMA?
> 
> Is the Mephedrone a speedy high or more enthogenic?



I would rather not be in pain and not use opiates ever again to be honest.


----------



## muvolution

Captain.Heroin said:


> I would rather not be in pain and not use opiates ever again to be honest.



yep. 

Before my injuries got compounded by a bad surgery I never should have had, I always felt like it was worth it - not the getting injured to get opiates part, but taking the opportunity to skateboard professionally which is super risky, but also very few people get to experience going 110+ kph on a skateboard, and I felt like getting paid and flown around the world to do that was worth it.

Now that I'm in pain everyday, I'm not so sure. 






although it is nice to look back and think about the good times.


----------



## MindFruit

Are you a longboarder? What happened? I'm a skateboarder.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> yep.
> 
> Before my injuries got compounded by a bad surgery I never should have had, I always felt like it was worth it - not the getting injured to get opiates part, but taking the opportunity to skateboard professionally which is super risky, but also very few people get to experience going 110+ kph on a skateboard, and I felt like getting paid and flown around the world to do that was worth it.
> 
> Now that I'm in pain everyday, I'm not so sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> although it is nice to look back and think about the good times.



What happened with your surgery?


----------



## muvolution

I skate all disciplines, but I was sponsed for Downhill Racing.

My first injury was me getting my foot trapped between a brick wall and my board at a demo that was held at a skateshop with a makeshift course in the parking lot. While I was going like 45mph, it severed a vein on the inside of my ankle, busted up the nerve pretty well and partially tore a tendon.
Then I broke my tibia like a year later snowboarding (which I also did at high level) and after it healed the original injury was much, much worse off. 

So i trusted my orthopedist who wanted to de-breed it, remove some scar tissue and tidy up the tendon (the main problem) which had grown around some of the scar tissue and was like 2-3x thicker than the same tendon on the right. This just fucked shit up more, it never healed correctly. Now that I've seen one of the premiere foot/ ankle orthopedists in my region, he told me that with a "crush" type injury, he never would have operated because it almost always results in more long-term pain than leaving the injury alone and letting it heal over time. The new guy gave me a 5-12 year healing time if I keep up my level of activity and rehab.

that's a long fuckin way to go. Damn.


----------



## theotherside

So is anyone going to be arond tonight to entertain me............let's make up a new game. Chemical hangman was fun around page 2  


__  __ - __  __  __  __  
                                          One name for a beautiful yet sketchy 
substance.....who knows the answer?


----------



## MindFruit

muvolution said:


> I skate all disciplines, but I was sponsed for Downhill Racing.
> 
> My first injury was me getting my foot trapped between a brick wall and my board at a demo that was held at a skateshop with a makeshift course in the parking lot. While I was going like 45mph, it severed a vein on the inside of my ankle, busted up the nerve pretty well and partially tore a tendon.
> Then I broke my tibia like a year later snowboarding (which I also did at high level) and after it healed the original injury was much, much worse off.
> 
> So i trusted my orthopedist who wanted to de-breed it, remove some scar tissue and tidy up the tendon (the main problem) which had grown around some of the scar tissue and was like 2-3x thicker than the same tendon on the right. This just fucked shit up more, it never healed correctly. Now that I've seen one of the premiere foot/ ankle orthopedists in my region, he told me that with a "crush" type injury, he never would have operated because it almost always results in more long-term pain than leaving the injury alone and letting it heal over time. The new guy gave me a 5-12 year healing time if I keep up my level of activity and rehab.
> 
> that's a long fuckin way to go. Damn.




Wow that sucks dude. Can you skate or board at all anymore?




theotherside26 said:


> So is anyone going to be arond tonight to entertain me............let's make up a new game. Chemical hangman was fun around page 2
> 
> 
> __  __ - __  __  __  __
> One name for a beautiful yet sketchy
> substance.....who knows the answer?



3,4-MDMA? lol


----------



## theotherside

No but you are close.............


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I skate all disciplines, but I was sponsed for Downhill Racing.
> 
> My first injury was me getting my foot trapped between a brick wall and my board at a demo that was held at a skateshop with a makeshift course in the parking lot. While I was going like 45mph, it severed a vein on the inside of my ankle, busted up the nerve pretty well and partially tore a tendon.
> Then I broke my tibia like a year later snowboarding (which I also did at high level) and after it healed the original injury was much, much worse off.
> 
> So i trusted my orthopedist who wanted to de-breed it, remove some scar tissue and tidy up the tendon (the main problem) which had grown around some of the scar tissue and was like 2-3x thicker than the same tendon on the right. This just fucked shit up more, it never healed correctly. Now that I've seen one of the premiere foot/ ankle orthopedists in my region, he told me that with a "crush" type injury, he never would have operated because it almost always results in more long-term pain than leaving the injury alone and letting it heal over time. The new guy gave me a 5-12 year healing time if I keep up my level of activity and rehab.
> 
> that's a long fuckin way to go. Damn.



 I am so sorry that it was too late by the time you got a second opinion.

I likewise am still recovering from surgery; I am hoping that the motions that I find hardest to accomplish, will within time, become gradually easier than they are now.  

5 to 12 years is *not* a long time at all though man; there are a lot of things that you can do to increase recovery time.  The last 5 years of my life have passed me by very quickly.  

I will PM you about this.  Have a good day man.



theotherside26 said:


> No but you are close.............



bk-MDMA


----------



## muvolution

MindFruit said:


> Wow that sucks dude. Can you skate or board at all anymore?



I still skate bowls and tame stuff at the park, and I'll cruise around on my race board once in a while but I don't think I've broken 50 in the last 2 years at least.

I still snowboard since the boot pretty much totally immobilizes my ankle. I can still shred pretty hard.

I still love both, but damn, it was a high price to pay.

CH: Thanks for the support, man. I did get a couple of opinions, and consulted with my PCP and he encouraged me to go for the surgery. AH. I know it's not forever, but 5-10 years is a bit o time. I'm sure at the end, when this thing is healed up, it wont seem as long as it does now.


----------



## junkie skumbag

imaimabadbitch said:


> people be givin me a hard time over it! i spose i could tell you tho...
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> i like the sims games and rollercoaster tycoon games too..
> theyr fun!fuck the haters.lol



I LOVE THE SIMS  also love theme park world


----------



## junkie skumbag

theotherside26 said:


> So is anyone going to be arond tonight to entertain me............let's make up a new game. Chemical hangman was fun around page 2
> 
> 
> __  __ - __  __  __  __
> One name for a beautiful yet sketchy
> substance.....who knows the answer?



either BK-MDMA or bk-MDBD???


----------



## MindFruit

muvolution said:


> I still skate bowls and tame stuff at the park, and I'll cruise around on my race board once in a while but I don't think I've broken 50 in the last 2 years at least.
> 
> I still snowboard since the boot pretty much totally immobilizes my ankle. I can still shred pretty hard.
> 
> I still love both, but damn, it was a high price to pay.
> 
> CH: Thanks for the support, man. I did get a couple of opinions, and consulted with my PCP and he encouraged me to go for the surgery. AH. I know it's not forever, but 5-10 years is a bit o time. I'm sure at the end, when this thing is healed up, it wont seem as long as it does now.



I don't longboard, but 50 seems pretty damn fast.


----------



## theotherside

bk-mdma...captain never misses  Bk-mbdb would be sketchy but not beautiful IMO.


----------



## muvolution

MindFruit said:


> I don't longboard, but 50 seems pretty damn fast.



it is, but check out that above post - that's my GPS watch after a run in Colorado - 70 mph/ 113kph, from before I fucked up my ankle.

I think the fastest I've gone on my pool board was like 30 or so which is super fast on such a short wheelbase.

CH, I really appreciate the support, man. Those surgeries can be a PITA.


----------



## imaimabadbitch

junkie skumbag said:


> I LOVE THE SIMS  also love theme park world



yay 
i havent heard of theme park world,looking into that asap lol
i need to upgrade one or two things on my computer so i can install the sims 3.i havent played it yet,soon though...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> CH, I really appreciate the support, man. Those surgeries can be a PITA.



No problem - any time!



theotherside26 said:


> bk-mdma...captain never misses  Bk-mbdb would be sketchy but not beautiful IMO.



Can I do the next one?

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Hint...


----------



## theotherside

Ok now that is just too hard captain......how about some ___ ___  or starts with letter __ followed by a description.


----------



## ektamine

Hmm... ya I'm stumped CH. 

Are there any 'T' 's?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Name this drug!



ektamine said:


> Hmm... ya I'm stumped CH.
> 
> Are there any 'T' 's?



A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z

None!

I would give you additional hints but the image is pretty good if you focus on similarities to other 2D structures of similar class drugs.  

Guess another letter.


----------



## muvolution

Can I get an "M'?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Can I get an "M'?



A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ m


----------



## amapola

This picture game is way better. You guys didn't tell me you switched games from "A is for Assspirin"   Anyways...

Well Captain I didn't recognize the 7 part 1,4-N-heterocyclic structure so I looked it up and it turned out to be called a Diazepine.  Sound familiar everyone?  Tried all the clo-pams first for the chlorine but they didn't pan out so on a whim I went to the very bottom of the list and tried Zopiclone. It just so happened to be very structurally similar and a hypnotic.  Resorted by hypnotics, skipped past the bro-pams and flu-pams, and hit upon....

*Loprazolam*

edit: I want a gold star.


----------



## amapola

Commencez!

| _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | | _ _ _ _ _ |

If you want hints you can ask ridiculous questions with which I will respond in vague and often misleading riddles.


----------



## embryonic

Ello. I have some major cabin fever going on right now  This damn ice storm is sucking the life out of me haha. I've gone outside once in the past 3 days... Stayed up last night til 8am on some 5-meo-dalt chatting with a new friend, playing psychotherapist (my aspiration) then woke up at 3pm haha. Fell asleep at the computer cause I drank lots of kava tincture/concentrate lol. I think some temazepam is in order tonight, though. I don't want my sleep schedule to get too fucked since I'll have to go back to class.... eventually haha. School's been out all fucking week and I'm bored to bits. Entertain me, anyone?

Just sitting here listening to some vinyls and waiting til my foodstuffs digest so I can pop me benzos :D


----------



## Swerlz

amapola said:


> Commencez!
> 
> | _ _ _ _ _ _ _ | | _ _ _ _ _ |
> 
> If you want hints you can ask ridiculous questions with which I will respond in vague and often misleading riddles.



Diethyl Ether


You can have my turn.... GOGOGOGOGO


----------



## theotherside

You guys are too advanced to play in this newb sandbox
Ama, Captain and mr. soflo are masters at "the game"!!


----------



## muvolution

This is and old drug, but a good drug and can get you quite intoxicated.
It is out of fashion, but its slang name originated at a bar in Chicago.

drug name:

_ _ _ _ _ _ _  space _ _ _ _ _ _ _

slang name:

_ _ _ _ _ _  space _ _ _ _


----------



## theotherside

can I get a m??


----------



## JustChippin

*the socks comming OFF!*

Phenylacetone, phenyl-2-propanone, benzyl methyl ketone or methyl benzyl ketone. Often it's referred to as P2P.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Here's your gold star!*



amapola said:


> This picture game is way better. You guys didn't tell me you switched games from "A is for Assspirin"   Anyways...
> 
> Well Captain I didn't recognize the 7 part 1,4-N-heterocyclic structure so I looked it up and it turned out to be called a Diazepine.  Sound familiar everyone?  Tried all the clo-pams first for the chlorine but they didn't pan out so on a whim I went to the very bottom of the list and tried Zopiclone. It just so happened to be very structurally similar and a hypnotic.  Resorted by hypnotics, skipped past the bro-pams and flu-pams, and hit upon....
> 
> *Loprazolam*
> 
> edit: I want a gold star.



You get five gold stars!


----------



## muvolution

muvolution said:


> This is and old drug, but a good drug and can get you quite intoxicated.
> It is out of fashion, but its slang name originated at a bar in Chicago.
> 
> drug name:
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _  space _ _ _ _ _ _ _
> 
> slang name:
> 
> M _ _ _ _ _  space _ _ _ _



think of the year 1900 or so....


----------



## amapola

Hmmm when I think of 1900 I think of cocaine and opium mixed into everything.


----------



## muvolution

it had a cameo in a James Bond film.


----------



## theotherside

Goldfinger.......??


----------



## Swerlz

hmm... dis a tricky one


----------



## theotherside

Come on swerlz...I think you know the answer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chloral hydrate.
The slang for it is called a Mickey Finn.


----------



## Swerlz

I think I do.. but I'm gonna wait for this to develop further


edit:
fine cap'n.. you can ruin the game lol

and the slang name is Mickey Finn


----------



## theotherside

Captain is the BOMB  I knew you would get this one....this game is beyond my tiny skills at this point


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> edit:
> fine cap'n.. you can ruin the game lol
> 
> and the slang name is Mickey Finn





Sorry to ruin the game guys.  I was like, wait, I think I know what this one is!  

Want another 2D molecule picture to guess?  



theotherside26 said:


> Captain is the BOMB  I knew you would get this one....this game is beyond my tiny skills at this point



Yeah, there are so many different drugs, and the study of pharmacology is very advanced, even for someone like me.


----------



## Swerlz

hit me cap'n

gimme a molecule


----------



## Captain.Heroin

OK, I'll do a hard one.  

I hate this drug, and I haven't even done it.  It's not a commonly used drug anymore either (it is still prescribed, typically in a tablet formulation with other active ingredients, but it is not common), which will make this tricky.  

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Swerlz

ok its a barb.. now let me dive further into that.. be back in 1minute 



Answer: Aprobarbital


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> ok its a barb.. now let me dive further into that.. be back in 1minute



That is correct!  

I was actually going to choose a different barbiturate which might have been harder to identify as a barb initially (some barbs are way more complex than this one, and this one is more complex than the most simple barbs).


----------



## Swerlz

man I can pick some really hard ones, but I think if I do it'll be unsolvable


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> man I can pick some really hard ones, but I think if I do it'll be unsolvable



If you let us guess letter by letter it won't be unsolvable, it might just take up to 20-something guesses.


----------



## amapola

95 guess later...."ummm alpha sub roman numeral 4?"


----------



## theotherside

hey ama.....5 moar posts until you reach bluelighter status


----------



## amapola

I'll stop at 1,000 with some legendary post and then start a new account so it will be forever immortalized.  That is until captain.H unapproves a bunch in OD and I am reduced to triple digits and fall into obscurity.


----------



## Swerlz

getting one ready.. I'm gonna post the structure.. This isn't something you might recognize off the bat


----------



## amapola

Jackal! Is it a jackal? Jackal!


----------



## Swerlz

ok guys.. here it goes





Name:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Swerlz

good luck


----------



## amapola

tryptamine
ibogaine
18-Methoxycoronaridine
*voacangine*


----------



## Swerlz

damnit Ama

you best have a good one


----------



## amapola

Ho hummm let me go check my drug stash...


----------



## amapola

1,000 post por moi.

Here ya go!

edit:
sorry 10 letters
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> I'll stop at 1,000 with some legendary post and then start a new account so it will be forever immortalized.  That is until captain.H unapproves a bunch in OD and I am reduced to triple digits and fall into obscurity.





I love catching posts that should have been unapproved over a year ago, and then UA'ing them.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> good luck



I was actually going to choose a different ibogaine alkaloid, ME-18-MC.  

That was really surreal to see that you chose an ibogaine alkaloid too!  %)


----------



## KarlMySuitcase

Heyyyo! Im new here, how are you? I feel like shit, have a bit of GHB withdrawal still. What a mess i was 4-5 weeks ago, trying to quit cold-turkey after 8 months 24/7 heavy use(Abuse aside, it was a crazy adventurefuck summer:D). I had made sure of drinking up everything, i mean boiling tea with 12 used bottle caps. Some witch i found under my bed, some in the  closet(wish my mother could have seen me then ). Well the plan was actually to go the hospital, on some sort of 48 hour acute detox. But i overslept, they had tried to call me. Do you think i had the nerve to call them back with my apartment cleared of G, Alco, benzo u name it! I lay like 4 hours under my sheets feeling like a knife repeatedly stabbing me in the chest(Been there before 3 times). But this time i went totally skitz. I was to scared to put my feet on the ground, knowing it was a rabbit monster under my bed waiting with an axe, just waiting to chop my heels of. After a while all the smurfs came, and started stabbing me in my nutsack with rusty heroin needles. I was screaming, the pain was so realistic. But i kind of knew i was delusional, i checked my pulse and it was like 200-220 a minute. I realised: This is not good, i might die. I managed to order a taxi, and gave him LOTS of money to drive and get me a couple bottles of whiskey. I stuffed my face with the entire first bottle in 2 minutes. After a while i calmed down, no more seizures and i could think clearly again. I sat awake for 4 days drinking alcohol, so I would not go ballistic again. I mean, NOTHING Could make me sleep, i tried 200mg Levomepromazin, 200mq quetapine, 28mg clonazepam, 15 zopiclone and 100mg diazepam the same night, still just wide awake and twitching.

Anyhow, staying up for 4 days, i spend all my time on my computer on Bluelight, erowid, and google. Keywords GHB + Withdrawal + Help FFS!  Well with my new knowledge i got me some baclofen from a friend who doesn't use them, and later on i got Lyrica prescribed(Yay!). I tampered down from 1/4 liter to 9 ml a day in like 6-7 days. Haven't had any in 4 days... bit twitchy now that i have run out of baclofen and lyrica. But i will get more lyrica today or tomorrow.  Thank god for the internett and nice informative sites like Bluelight!

_"The internett made me able to self-medicinate myself of GHB _

LOL looking back, what a ride! If you really want to trip balls, forget about LSD, 2ce, 4acoDMT. Just do GHB 24/7 for a looong time then QUIT!

Kind of long introduction.... Have a nice one, thank you bluelight! :D


----------



## amapola

^nope not GHB

Hint: legal in North America and likely throughout the world


----------



## KarlMySuitcase

Glue?


----------



## amapola

Haha not in any glue that I've ever seen.

Here's another hint:
1. legal in north america and likely around the world
2. naturally occuring


----------



## theotherside

Dpt???


----------



## amapola

alkaloid: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
plant: _ _ _ _ _


----------



## theotherside

A is for _________n??


----------



## amapola

^I don't even know what that is but I"ll assumed you asked for the letter 'A'

alkaloid: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
plant: _ a _ _ a


----------



## shishigami

Mesembrine
Kanna


----------



## amapola

A winner!  And greenlighter at that.  

You're up if you want it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> A winner!  And greenlighter at that.
> 
> You're up if you want it.



I've used kanna before, it's interesting you chose that.  Good one.


----------



## shishigami

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ (seven letters) 

Shouldn't be to hard.


----------



## amapola

Question: Would it cause harm if ingested


----------



## shishigami

Well that's a tricky question. With enough of it most certainly there would be harm, however people do ingest it safely.


----------



## amapola

So there is harm in it.  Then again this is a harm reduction board so there should be harm in everything we talk about.


----------



## shishigami

There is most definitely harm in it :D

I like this game.

EDIT:

I would go as far as to say there is harm in in it.


----------



## amapola

Okay as this thread is about to drop into oblivion on the 2nd page I'll wipe this joke's ass and say
*HARMINE*

Okay here is the next one, a cryptic picture if you would.
Name that drug!


----------



## muvolution

strichnine?


----------



## amapola

Nope...good guess though!

9 letters:
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> Nope...good guess though!
> 
> 9 letters:
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _




Hmm, at first glance of that picture I instantly though of:
mitragynine
9-methoxy-corynantheidine

I thought the 9 and the sleepy / crib reference could point towards that, but obviously neither is 9 letters long.

Humphhh... out of guesses here already.

Are there any 'o's?


----------



## amapola

_ _ _ o _ _ _ _

a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z(ed)


----------



## theotherside

Can I get the letter N please vanna.........


----------



## amapola

n _ _ o _ _ n _

a b c d e f g h i j k l m n o p q r s t u v w x y z(ed)

I don't remember getting paid for that O?


----------



## theotherside

Can I buy an "i".....do  you accept alertpay payments...


----------



## amapola

n i _ o _ i n _

No more letters.

Look at my clever clever picture.


----------



## theotherside

I already know the answer..hence the right letter guesses....just making the game fun


----------



## theotherside

By the way....how did you come up with that picture??


----------



## amapola

> I already know the answer..hence the right letter guesses....just making the game fun


Sureeee you do 



> By the way....how did you come up with that picture??


I dunno.  Mostly luck I suppose.  Also my mad skillz of course.  I'm actually a spy in real life.


----------



## theotherside

^^You are right......I don't know the answer...I only guessed N and I as they are used to spell nine>>> But the guesses did move this thread back to the top of the forum!


----------



## ektamine

nicotine 

heh, that picture still confuses the hell out of me


----------



## amapola

niCOTine

It's the number NINE with a COT inside of it.

NICOTINE

...also there's an extra 'I' but whatever it's still clever.


----------



## ektamine

29 Letters –
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

And a hint:

*NSFW*: 










I think this will be too easy.


----------



## amapola

That smiley has some huge pupils.


----------



## ektamine

C'mon people now, Smile on your brother. Ev'rybody get together. Try and love one another right now.

And while your at figure out my super-secret-molecule! Amapola already got it


----------



## amapola

MDMA! but that's only 4 letters 

Only polished off that amphetamine because I've got another one.


8letters
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _


----------



## ektamine

hmm
swamp-sexy-why-loser?

I don't think thats a substance amapola 


This one's looking a bit more difficult !


----------



## RubberSoul-91

anyone here from pittsburgh?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

RubberSoul-91 said:


> anyone here from pittsburgh?



No, haha sorry.


----------



## amapola

We're all from Wisconsin dude. haha

Okay here's another hint.  Notice how there are four pictures for an 8 letter word...
| _ _ _ | _ _ _ | _ | _ |


----------



## theotherside

Ok.....looking at that picture I see Abs....then the word "stone" am i correct?
More hints por favor.


----------



## amapola

^Nada correcto.

For part one...this is where many a frogs' life has begun.
For part two...look at those sexy abs, but the _difference_ too.
For part three...it's only one letter what else could it be?
For part four...it's the letter and no more.


----------



## ektamine

Hmm.. the difference... tan?


----------



## shishigami

tadtanyl, wait that doesnt make sense

fentanyl? I'm spotty on my opiates.


----------



## amapola

FEN (a swamp)
TAN (a suntan)
Y (the word why)
L (the shape held to his head)

FENTANYL

Nice work shishigami!  You're up if you want it.  Pictures, riddles, or just wheel of fortune style.  Whatever floats your boat :D


----------



## Carver Slice

Hello everybody  :D


----------



## amapola

Haha I saw that^.  The end of page 15 got you  nice cover though and you did get it correct!


----------



## Carver Slice

LOL... After I posted it I was all like..oppsie daisy's


----------



## ektamine

lol. thats a very sly oopsie face. you must be up to something!


----------



## waynecup.jpg

thirsty thursday and i'm lookin' for my cup.  what is newb nation up to?


----------



## ektamine

waiting for barely legal substances to arrive in teh mailbox. find your cup?


----------



## ektamine

Actually, I believe its coming from Russia.

Though Thai may have been a better choice.


----------



## shishigami

Sorry it took so long to post a new one. 






It has a three letter common name (although I'm not really sure how common it actually is). If you gave the chem name and what it does, I would accept that too.


----------



## coelophysis

Callin' me fat??


----------



## theotherside

Calling you cool..........I have always wanted to use a saying with laika in it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone been doing?


----------



## muvolution

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone been doing?



I had a nerve block today. Got put under (since I FUCKING hate needles) and the last thing I remember was my Orthopedist (who was overseeing the procedure) say _"Lets make it 200mic's of fentanyl instead"_ and the anesthesiologist reply _"Why not?"_

After I regained my consciousness I was feeling pretty good, the procedure got rid of my pain (mostly) and I still had like 3 hours of Fent left to enjoy. I typed this on a bike message board i belong to:



> In soviet russia, all unicycle made of potato. Bicycle saddle made of potato, I sit on potato all day.
> Someone put potato in tailpipe to make car not run so I only have potato bicycle to ride. When I oil my chain with bear fat, it make potato bike smell of french chips.
> On hot days, though, Potato bottom bracket get soggy, make bike vertically compliant and laterally delicious, make soviet cyclist very unhappy when starving peasant eat potato bottom bracket.
> 
> All my teammates are gone for smuggling potato out of soviet union in vintage Tahkion track frames. You fill tubes with potato, and send to comrades in West Germany, but when KGB find out, they send cyclists to potato farm gulag for trying to smuggle potato to free world.
> Now Tahkion only allowed to make potato bike and limited edition potato unicycle.



followed by:



> Also, all unicycles in soviet russia run potato aerospoke.



followed by:



> I had a spinal nerve block performed today - the anesthesia hasn't quite worn off.
> 
> They put me to sleep with potato nebulizer but potato not good anesthetic so I wake up with 8cm long potato needle sticking out of my spine.
> They only send me home with a script for 7.5mg potato/ 500mg Potatocetamol pills, I try to pay for prescription but this is not old soviet union - Visa potato card is not everywhere you want to be.
> 
> Although I now have craving for potato products.



Haha. Overall, doing really well. 

How you doin' Cap'n?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I had a nerve block today. Got put under (since I FUCKING hate needles) and the last thing I remember was my Orthopedist (who was overseeing the procedure) say _"Lets make it 200mic's of fentanyl instead"_ and the anesthesiologist reply _"Why not?"_
> 
> After I regained my consciousness I was feeling pretty good, the procedure got rid of my pain (mostly) and I still had like 3 hours of Fent left to enjoy. I typed this on a bike message board i belong to:
> 
> 
> 
> followed by:
> 
> 
> 
> followed by:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. Overall, doing really well.
> 
> How you doin' Cap'n?



I'm doing OK.  How long does it take for a nerve block to wear off for you?  It took 2 days for me.


----------



## muvolution

We will see. This was my first. Its been 24 hours and I feel pretty good still. I have my follow-up appt today later, hopefully it goes well. 
The doctor wants to put an e-stim thing in my spine but that is absolutely out of the question. So hopefully these nerve blocks last for me._


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I approve of the NMI social title.


----------



## theotherside

Thanks Captain  Laika is too great of a username not to put in the spotlight...not much a person can do with my username


----------



## amapola

Yeah no one has ever incorporated your name into a social appreciation thread in NMI before...


----------



## theotherside

Makes me all sad and stuff  Maybe one day.......


----------



## amapola

Do you think you would love it?   and it would make you feel special and warm inside?


----------



## theotherside

Yes.....it is the little things that get me you know??  Touch that special place in my heart!!


----------



## amapola

What if we made it a game where you post in it while high and then we try and guess what you are on...


----------



## theotherside

That just might work....sounds like a great mind came up with it


----------



## amapola

What if we called it the grass is greener on "theOtherSide"?  Would that be clever enough for you...you big jerk.


----------



## theotherside

OHHHHH Yeah!! 

Less droogz for me


----------



## coelophysis

I'm glad I have  a Laika*BL* name


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Thanks Captain  Laika is too great of a username not to put in the spotlight...not much a person can do with my username



hahaha

you can always change it!   You get 1 chance to change it as a moderator.  



theotherside26 said:


> Makes me all sad and stuff  Maybe one day.......



I got an extra special one just for you.


----------



## theotherside

Now I can put a giant  on my face......I was fixing to add your name and then the title took up three lines!! Mucho gracias el capitan!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Now I can put a giant  on my face......I was fixing to add your name and then the title took up three lines!! Mucho gracias el capitan!



 Awesome!  

You probably thought it was never going to happen, huh?  %)


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah if I could go back in time and think of a more interesting username I would  Damn Red Hot Chilli Peppers!! I have nothing against someone having a number at the end of a username, but I would like to have my removed(like a bad tat).


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> ^^Yeah if I could go back in time and think of a more interesting username I would  Damn Red Hot Chilli Peppers!! I have nothing against someone having a number at the end of a username, but I would like to have my removed(like a bad tat).



Maybe one day you'll think of the best user name ever, so you should save your one and only name change until then.  :D


----------



## theotherside

I forgot about the name change.............*runs off to think*


----------



## amapola

Is it not to do with the other side of 26 ounces of liquor?  I thought the number was integral part of your name.


----------



## theotherside

Truth be told I'm just the 26th child in a giant family where my mom and sister are one in the same


----------



## amapola

and I'm my own grandpa :D

...

No seriously my dad married my wife's daughter.


----------



## theotherside

I knew there was something "different" about you
I used to think it was your moving avatar but then I realized that it is in fact NOT moving, I am just having a major case of HPPD!


----------



## amapola

We don't have avatars on Bluelight!!?!?!

The only time I've seen small pictures associated with peoples' names is when I was tripping on lucy and began associating images with names.


----------



## theotherside

^^^I remember coming on bluelight on what I thought to be the 2c-e "comedown".....what I saw was the green 1's and 0's from the matrix movie, streaming down my screen with infinite tracers following behind....minus the cool soundtrack. This is when I realized that bluelight does not have avatars at all>>


----------



## coelophysis

^:D
Oh the red pill..
Ever see bluelight in honey comb vision?


----------



## amapola

> ^^^I remember coming on bluelight on what I thought to be the 2c-e "comedown".....what I saw was the green 1's and 0's from the matrix movie, streaming down my screen with infinite tracers following behind....minus the cool soundtrack. This is when I realized that bluelight does not have avatars at all>>


And when you realized the 2c's music appreciation is sadly a little lacking?


----------



## coelophysis

^Really?

It's on par with LSD for me as far as the appreciation goes. It also has made me hear things in songs that weren't really even there.


----------



## amapola

Too choppy and a little grating   On my favourite 2cc I can still really enjoy it but on 2ci and 2ce it's just irritating.  Maybe nature sounds would work better or something.  Never tried 2cd but I've heard both good and bad things about it concerning music.


----------



## theotherside

^^If you like 2c-c I have a feeling that you would love 2c-d....very similar in the comeup and peak departments.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> And when you realized the 2c's music appreciation is sadly a little lacking?



It isn't that lacking for me, but in general I am probably never going to use a 2c-_ again.  

The best drugs for music appreciation tend to be methamphetamine, MDMA or MDA, salvia, mushrooms, LSD, etc. 



amapola said:


> Too choppy and a little grating   On my favourite 2cc I can still really enjoy it but on 2ci and 2ce it's just irritating.  Maybe nature sounds would work better or something.  Never tried 2cd but I've heard both good and bad things about it concerning music.



Music irritating to you on 2c-E or 2c-I?  Wow, that's quite unique.  I would say that you probably shouldn't take 2c-E or 2c-I again, at least, as long as you mind that sort of effect.

I know I would, psychedelics and music is a great combination, if I couldn't enjoy music on a psychedelic I probably wouldn't ever re-dose the psychedelic.  



theotherside26 said:


> ^^If you like 2c-c I have a feeling that you would love 2c-d....very similar in the comeup and peak departments.



That makes sense, as when you remove the Iodine compound from 2c-I, what's left is 2c-D.


----------



## theotherside

For music enhancement my list would go something like....MDMA/mephedrone/LSD/2c-i/2c-d. When I take 2c-e I am usually so far gone that I can't even make out what music is


----------



## amapola

> Music irritating to you on 2c-E or 2c-I? Wow, that's quite unique. I would say that you probably shouldn't take 2c-E or 2c-I again, at least, as long as you mind that sort of effect.
> 
> I know I would, psychedelics and music is a great combination, if I couldn't enjoy music on a psychedelic I probably wouldn't ever re-dose the psychedelic.


I think part of it is my appreciation and understanding of music runs very deep.  I've played instruments since a very young age and am one of those people who can't even hold a conversation if there is music on as I get too distracted by differentiating all the different instruments and beats.  Unless we're at a bar and the conversee is even more distracting .  People in the car will notice me subconsciously driving to the music as well haha.  Can't listen to highway to hell.

I don't plan on taking either 2ci or 2ce again due to the body load and intensity respectively as well as the lack of musical love of course.  I just wish 2cc wasn't inherently twice as expensive because it requires double the dose.  Not fair :D


----------



## theotherside

^^I am the same Ama...been playing guitar/piano/bass/trumpet/french horn since I was a young kid....my musical mind is very very picky for the most part. Despite that I am still a massive Nirvana fan


----------



## muvolution

Alright, my friends, advise please:
I am having tough economic times so I'm living with the parents and yesterday (I was gone at my girlfriend's house all day) apparently my mom found my kit. It is a few 5mL mixing syringes and a few 1/3mL tiny syringes. All the tiny one's have the needle cut off because they are for plugging. Plus alcohol pads, plus a spoon, plus q-tips... 
I really am not using IV right now, I just don't know what to tell her. 
Just be brutally honest/ gross and maybe she'll let me off? Or be really apologetic? 

I don't have tracks or anything, I can't even get a needle into myself.


----------



## theotherside

With my family I would be 100% honest.....let them know you have a problem and you need their support. A support system for any addiction/problem is number one priority IMO.


----------



## muvolution

I've pretty much gotten it under control, hence no needles, just syringes for plugging.... and using them as often as prescribed but just going with plugging to decrease constipation, etc...


----------



## Carver Slice

that sounds like an awkward conversation. 

but if your parents are cool with drug use i'd be honest.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah my family knows about my pain issues as they paid my hospital bills from the accident(I was 21). They think that if I get off the pain meds my pain would go away! After talking with them and my g/f about this issue, I got off all pain meds for about 3 months. Resulted in the worst mental/physical situation I have ever been in. 

Moral of the story....the conversation is worth having, no matter how weird it feels.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Best of luck.  

Some parents are more understanding than others.  My parent's weren't all that understanding until they understood that any drug use that wasn't an addiction really didn't seem like much of a problem since they knew I was using when I was on heroin.


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> I just wish 2cc wasn't inherently twice as expensive because it requires double the dose.  Not fair :D



Yeah I know I hate that! Same with 2C-T-7, which is too bad, because thats my all time favorite 2C, even if it does come with a hell of a body load.



amapola said:


> I don't plan on taking either 2ci or 2ce again due to the body load and intensity respectively as well as the lack of musical love of course.



I love the effect 2C-I has on my auditory perception. I find all sorts of weird distortions occur, like selective tone flanging, things just get really weird. Plus on high doses different musical arrangements will do wonders to my psyche & overall mood.

Have you ever tried listening to music on DiPT (Diisopropyltryptamine)? Its the most surreal auditory experience I have ever had, but definitely only really enjoyable for the novelty, as it makes all music sound horribly detuned and schizophrenically (un)organized. Takes your entire pitch perception (of all auditory input, for example your own voice) like a octave below what it normally is. Trippppy stuff.


----------



## amapola

^can't say I have.

I'm not too into tripping but do enjoy  2c-c, mescaline, and LSA.  All more for recreational purposes than deep spiritual pursuits, however connecting with nature can be a great recreational experience.  Haven't really tried any tryptamines though.


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> ^can't say I have.
> 
> I'm not too into tripping but do enjoy  2c-c, mescaline, and LSA.  All more for recreational purposes than deep spiritual pursuits, however connecting with nature can be a great recreational experience.  Haven't really tried any tryptamines though.



Its an interesting one for sure. Worth a try once or twice just for the miles away from any other psychedelic uniqueness of the experience. Its basically void of any mental or visual activity, but like nothing you've ever come close to experiencing in the auditory senses.

The downside is the very apparent auditory effects (like the insane pitch lowering) hang around for 12 - 24 hours or so, which can get a bit weird/old.


----------



## theotherside

I would love to listen to Sgt. Pepper on DiPT......or perhaps magical mystery tour  Still haven't tried that one yet Ektamine.


----------



## Swerlz

@ekt.. I had the same shit happen to me when I tried DiPT.. strangle stuff indeed, but very inviting. 

I'd have another round if I had the time and proper setting to do it in


----------



## Swerlz

i dont feel good  and weed only helps so much


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> i dont feel good  and weed only helps so much



I am sorry to hear that man, what exactly is wrong?


----------



## Swerlz

On top of the rib pain(bruised ribs) that I acquired during my latest trip to Colorado last month, I am currently kicking off a recent brush is the morphine-family. 

I know this story all too well.. but I still continue to pick up where I always leave off

/minirant


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> On top of the rib pain(bruised ribs) that I acquired during my latest trip to Colorado last month, I am currently kicking off a recent brush is the morphine-family.
> 
> I know this story all too well.. but I still continue to pick up where I always leave off
> 
> /minirant



I know how you feel man.  I was devastated when I was in pain from my most recent injury - I didn't want to go on full-agonist opiates, but then again pain is not all that awesome to have to live with.  

Hang in there and I know you'll feel better.  

What is having bruised ribs like?  Are they healing slowly?  When should it be back to normal?


----------



## Swerlz

It sucks.. It hurts to breathe fully. When I'm at work it doesn't hurt as much as at home. It feels just like a bruise but on your ribs lol.

They are indeed healing slowly. The pain comes in goes. I honestly thought I was over it already and then one day last week when I woke up one morning the pain was back, but not as intense but enough for me to complain about it. When I did a little research on the matter it said that it takes 4-6 weeks to heal. This happened Feb 6th. So it's been almost 6wks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> It sucks.. It hurts to breathe fully. When I'm at work it doesn't hurt as much as at home. It feels just like a bruise but on your ribs lol.
> 
> They are indeed healing slowly. The pain comes in goes. I honestly thought I was over it already and then one day last week when I woke up one morning the pain was back, but not as intense but enough for me to complain about it. When I did a little research on the matter it said that it takes 4-6 weeks to heal. This happened Feb 6th. So it's been almost 6wks.



Sorry to hear that.  I have spent at least 12 weeks healing though and I still probably have another 12 weeks to go.


----------



## ektamine

Where are '_you people_'? This thread needs a bump. I need a bump.

I've got a puddle of hash oil sitting on a piece of tin foil over here. What to do, what to do...


----------



## Swerlz

^hahahah

i like it


----------



## coelophysis

^Saved.


----------



## tathra

.*cuddles up with Laika* 

how come you never told me you picked up a new mod spot?  

congratulations.


----------



## ektamine

@Laika - that shits beyond righteous


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Where are '_you people_'? This thread needs a bump. I need a bump.
> 
> I've got a puddle of hash oil sitting on a piece of tin foil over here. What to do, what to do...



I'd stop at the first square for about 4 hours before repeating.


----------



## Swerlz

How's errrrbodies day goin?


----------



## ektamine

Wonderfully average. Had the usual over-excessive morning dose of coffeeine, soon I'll burn another hit outta the oil reserve (wasn't joking when I said 'a puddle', its lasted over 2 days now :D) then I'll probably take a bike ride down to the beach and so how to the day unfolds. 

What about you?


----------



## Swerlz

Working.. getting a bunch of computers set up and getting them on the domain and putting whatever, whoever is getting the computer, wants on it...

It's been an OK day.. ran out of weed this morning on my way to work ... but I got paid today so that makes reupping much easier


----------



## muvolution

long bike ride, smoked a joint in the middle at the 30 mile mark. 
best feeling ever.

Is anyone else's Bluelight all messed up? Like you can't hit the button that takes you to the end of threads or last post automatically and there is no banner at the top n stuff? 

Or is this just me?


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> Working.. getting a bunch of computers set up and getting them on the domain and putting whatever, whoever is getting the computer, wants on it...
> 
> It's been an OK day.. ran out of weed this morning on my way to work ... but I got paid today so that makes reupping much easier



Indeed it does 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





What do you mean 'getting them on the domain'? Are you managing a school or work network? or does you mean just getting them connected to the internet?

what do you do (for work)?


----------



## Swerlz

ektamine said:


> Indeed it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean 'getting them on the domain'? Are you managing a school or work network? or does you mean just getting them connected to the internet?
> 
> what do you do (for work)?



I'm a Network Admin for a major marketing company here in Ft Lauderdale. They are doing some "spring cleaning".. meaning: work for me to do..lol

By domain I mean the work network where we have all our services available to the other employees (email, timeclock, DNS to name a few)


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> I'm a Network Admin for a major marketing company here in Ft Lauderdale. They are doing some "spring cleaning".. meaning: work for me to do..lol
> 
> By domain I mean the work network where we have all our services available to the other employees (email, timeclock, DNS to name a few)



Ah, very cool. Hows the pay?

I've always had a bit of a computer-inclined side of me, I've been trying to find a specific field to educate/work in for a while now but I can't decide on anything.

I taught myself PHP, (x)HTML, CSS, and Javascript so I've been doing a bit of freelance web design on craigslist and the likes. But I haven't had a client in months (because I haven't advertised in months).

How do you like your field?


----------



## amapola

Are you a blackhat or a whitehat Swerlz?  Penetration testing and social engineering and all that fun stuff?


----------



## ektamine

oOoOo someone please do enlighten me on this magical hat lingo! It sounds fun.

Blackhat... is that someone focused on exposing security holes etc etc rather than Fixing them, which would be a Whitehat?

Idk, I know nothing about networking.


----------



## Swerlz

off the record of course, I've been known to take down/control a network or 2 (or 10) with my antics 

I just love it when the bosses come to me with a WTF face... I simply tell them I found some holes in the security that needs some attention heh


----------



## Swerlz

My first time on the job I exposed a pretty hazardous policy exploit that wasn't patched yet, that allowed someone to login with any user name and with some simple work arounds got full admin rights to the machine, though the domain policy rights to the user were set to User with Limitied Access.... Note this was only to the local machine not to a remote machine on the network.. but still it allows someone to install/remove anything they wanted.. So if a hacker took control of an currently active user on the network and did what I did they could install a trojan.backdoor and have at it across the network, but I chose not to go that far as just simply gaining admin rights on the machine is a bigg no no in a big company like this one


----------



## ektamine

At the risk of sounding like a dirty pot smoking tree-hugging hippie liberal space cadet,
I'm gonna stray from the subject at hand here for a second to say:

If I don't live in paradise (earth) I don't know where paradise is. This place is beautiful.
Photograph taken from my ride to the beach this morning...





Maybe this is the excess caffeine and isomerized hash oil talking...
but everything is just perfect, however fucked up it is :D


----------



## Swerlz

ektamine said:


> At the risk of sounding like a dirty pot smoking tree-hugging hippie liberal space cadet,
> I'm gonna stray from the subject at hand here for a second to say:
> 
> If I don't live in paradise (earth) I don't know where paradise is. This place is beautiful.
> Photograph taken from my ride to the beach this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe this is the excess caffeine and isomerized hash oil talking...
> but everything is just perfect, however fucked up it is :D



it's ok to sound like that... most of us are

That's a sweet shot you got.. super pretty.. indeed paradise


----------



## ektamine

Thanks! I know I was surprised how well it came out... I just was biking across the tracks and stopped and snapped it with my cell-phone camera, which usually makes things look rather shit. Everything is better than expected :D


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> long bike ride, smoked a joint in the middle at the 30 mile mark.
> best feeling ever.



Ya man, biking in beautiful places + el yerba marijuana = 
Are you riding a road/mountain/bmx?



muvolution said:


> long bike ride, smoked a joint in the middle at the 30 mile mark.
> best feeling ever.
> 
> Is anyone else's Bluelight all messed up?



Mines been ok


----------



## muvolution

I just had to clear everything in the cache, it's back to being BL now.

I was in the middle of a road bike ride, but I have Road, MTB, Track and BMX. the snow is just starting to melt from the singletrack, but the roads are already all nice and cherry.
I really love smoking during a ride.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I just had to clear everything in the cache, it's back to being BL now.
> 
> I was in the middle of a road bike ride, but I have Road, MTB, Track and BMX. the snow is just starting to melt from the singletrack, but the roads are already all nice and cherry.
> I really love smoking during a ride.



What state do you live in?

I used be really into freeride / trail / light downhill mtbiking, had a 2005 SX trail but then I decided to sell it  for $600 more than I bought it for. Big, mistake cause then I ended up spending all the profit on drugs and parties and now I would do anything to get another decent ride again.






Santa Cruz has pretty sweet trails, but I've been wanting to get up to tahoe and eventually canada and check out their mtb parks and a few xc trails.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine isn't just perfect to live by the beach?
Do you ever search for sea glass? Great beach hobby that weed enhances to a beautiful level.


----------



## Swerlz

Laika said:


> ektamine isn't just perfect to live by the beach?
> Do you ever search for sea glass? Great beach hobby that weed enhances to a beautiful level.



you and your sea glass


----------



## coelophysis

I'm hooked on that glass.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> ektamine isn't just perfect to live by the beach?
> Do you ever search for sea glass? Great beach hobby that weed enhances to a beautiful level.



YES!!!

about the sea glass, we have this beach up north from where I'm at called 'Glass Beach' where – before the environmental movement – they used to basically treat like a landfill and just dump garbage (high in glass content) all over the place, which got perpetually ravaged by the sea until it basically washed away most of the garbage and turned the place into one big rocky pile of beach glass!

link - Wikipedia - Glass Beach






Is that not one of the most beautiful outcomes of pillaging the environment evaarr? !

:D


Another cell-phone shot from this morning


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

How beautiful! We have beach glass here to, find it all the time. I just chunk it in a jar, haven't the foggiest what to do with it.


----------



## ektamine

WyldOrchid5150 said:


> How beautiful! We have beach glass here to, find it all the time. I just chunk it in a jar, haven't the foggiest what to do with it.



Heh, do what my mom does. She has clear glass plates and wine glasses etc, full of various color-coordinated mixes of beach glass. She puts them around the windows of her house or in locations where the sun shines in. It looks really cool in the morning light.




Swerlz said:


> you and your sea glass


Laika, if you like sea glass anywhere near as much as my mom (who takes days off regularly to go up the coast and fill up jars full of it), you'd probably keel over if you went inside her house. Its literally everywhere.


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

Cool, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> Heh, do what my mom does. She has clear glass plates and wine glasses etc, full of various color-coordinated mixes of beach glass. She puts them around the windows of her house or in locations where the sun shines in. It looks really cool in the morning light.
> 
> 
> 
> Laika, if you like sea glass anywhere near as much as my mom (who takes days off regularly to go up the coast and fill up jars full of it), you'd probably keel over if you went inside her house. Its literally everywhere.



That's so cool  I'd love to see what some of her favorite finds are.
I'd also like to visit that beach you posted a picture of so I may be asking you for directions some day


----------



## coelophysis

Ideas for what to do with seaglass: Bracelets, Necklaces, Wind Chimes, Mosaics. Get a lamp and glue them to the lamp too, trust me 
Find a nice frosted perfectly round piece from the bottom of a bottle & use it to melt candles on.
The possibilities are endless.


----------



## ektamine

There is a local business downtown here that makes all kinds of hand made jewerly and interesting stuff with seaglass, but they have a gallery with some cool stuff on their website.

http://www.santacruzseaglass.com/glass/photos.html

Some of their stuff –


----------



## coelophysis

Wow I have no idea what those mushroom things could possibly be from.


----------



## WyldOrchid5150

Me neither, but the seahorse necklace is sweet.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Wow I have no idea what those mushroom things could possibly be from.



I'm pretty sure they're from glass beach. Since it used to be landfill theres an unbelievable variety of mixed and multi color glass, weird remnants of glass objects of all shapes and stuff.


----------



## coelophysis

My guess would be some sort of bottle top. Maybe for an old fragrance bottle?
I must get my feet on that beach!


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> My guess would be some sort of bottle top. Maybe for an old fragrance bottle?
> I must get my feet on that beach!



Thats what I was thinking, a glass plug of some sort. 
Are you on the west coast? If you're anywhere within day-trip range of SF you could easily drive there in the morning and have at least a half day of sunshine.


----------



## coelophysis

Opposite side, heh. Just south of NYC, where the beach begins. But it doesn't mean I wouldn't plan a vacation around a really good sea-glass spot


----------



## theotherside

I must look into this, sea glass. Bet I couldn't find one at the beach closest to me(Galveston). Now if I wanted to find washed up oil......


----------



## ektamine

Argghhhh. Stupid corporations!!

How you doin elotherside?


----------



## theotherside

Well I need to be in bed right now as I have work at 8am!! Why must sleep be so difficult? I drank too much coffee all day I guess


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> I drank too much coffee all day I guess



I keep doing that too. Its really screwing up my sleep.

Night man.


----------



## theotherside

I used to think my lack of sleep was due to me ingesting small amounts of pv during my long days. Now that I haven't been using it I can only blame coffee!


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> I used to think my lack of sleep was due to me ingesting small amounts of pv during my long days. Now that I haven't been using it I can only blame coffee!



Coffee is without-a-doubt the culprit in my case. I have a serious coffee problem, I make a couple pots just to get started. Then of course the rest of the day is spent continually going to battle with the caffeine crash... and then come nighttime when I wanna sleep I'll have to lay in bed for hours.

But if I skip a day, and don't drink any caffeine, I'll be lethargic all day and then pass out at like 9pm


----------



## muvolution

I caught up with an ex-girlfriend the other night, she likes coffee so went to a coffee shop to talk - I never have any, so I got pretty floored/ spun out from 3 cappuccinos over like 2 hours. Luckily I was fighting the mods, so it worked out great.


----------



## theotherside

Well...managed a big four hours of sleep and now I'm wide awake and in mild opiate w/d  Only taking 30mg's of my norco's but still feel pretty nasty. Looking at a massive day. Time to start cutting back on the coffee. After my first cup that is


----------



## Swerlz

^good morning and i know *exactly* how you feel my brotha

out of weed  hopefully someone picks up before i get to work so I can make a stop


----------



## ektamine

I have found the perfect solution.
My quest for happiness has been fulfilled.

I sweetened my morning cup of coffee with a huge, gooey, sticky glob of cannabis honey.
Best. cup. of. coffee. evarr!


----------



## Swerlz

OMG that does sound like the best coffee evar!!


im super jelly


----------



## ektamine

Cannabis Jelly! Why, what a fine suggestion


----------



## Swerlz

heh

email me some brah


----------



## ektamine

fax me some blotter bruvva


----------



## Swerlz




----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone's evenings going thus far?


----------



## Swerlz

bro I was sooooo high last night


*NSFW*:


----------



## ektamine

Stoned Wallabies make Crop Circles

Well, nodding actually.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Sounds like fun.


----------



## muvolution

I thought India grew most of the world's Opium Poppies?

At any rate, I've felt like one of those wallabies lately, aaaaaaargh, so many dilaudid.


----------



## theotherside

^^^God I'm jealous of you right now. I have never even seen hydromorphone!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^God I'm jealous of you right now. I have never even seen hydromorphone!



It's OK, I just found heroin to be more euphoric/reinforcing.  

I simply don't do full agonists anymore.  The last time I was on one, strictly for severe pain during orthopedic surgery, it was just not fun at all.  I didn't like it.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I thought India grew most of the world's Opium Poppies?



Well Australia / Tasmania are (or were, I'm not sure) the worlds leading supplier of LEGAL poppies, India probably has skewed numbers because of illegitimate growers.



muvolution said:


> At any rate, I've felt like one of those wallabies lately, aaaaaaargh, so many dilaudid.



I'll take 'em off your hands :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I want some too, otherside, you've never seen Dilaudid?

Maybe I can fax you some


----------



## ektamine

thats cruel :D

*runs to the fax machine*

... 

oOoO whats this? ... wha?? what _is_ this?! is this some kind of sick joke?!?






NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! ITS 2 DIMENTIONAL!!


----------



## muvolution

haha, I wish I could fax myself some so I could send a fax to my future self with 10 dilaudid and a note saying 
"Shouldn't have gone through em so fast, dumbass."

I'm with Captain H on this one, Dilaudid just doesn't compare to H or oxymorphone. It lasts a very short time, but it is really strong. trade-offs you don't have to deal with on H or OM.

EDIT: Oh and I meant to say, I thought India produced the most LICIT Opium Poppies in the world. Maybe Australia is smart and has their own supply, unlike the U.S.


----------



## theotherside

Down here in Houston it is all about oxycodone/hydrocodone/morphine. Never seen oxymorphone before either


----------



## muvolution

hydro/oxymorphone = so fucking rad. 

NDTITL. Hah.

I have a new way for regulating my usage: can't get high til I shit. It's working great right now.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Down here in Houston it is all about oxycodone/hydrocodone/morphine. Never seen oxymorphone before either



Damn, what about all the injection users? Are they shooting oxycodone & morphine?

Bah stupid California I wish we had #4


----------



## muvolution

wtf? morphine? 

what kind of doctors are still writing for morphine? or is it street morphine? I've only ever seen Morphine HCL for sale a couple times in my life in powder street form, and 2 of those times it was by me.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> wtf? morphine?
> 
> what kind of doctors are still writing for morphine? or is it street morphine? I've only ever seen Morphine HCL for sale a couple times in my life in powder street form, and 2 of those times it was by me.



Morphine pills aren't all that uncommon where I am (NorCal), never came across morphine HCL.


----------



## muvolution

It's just weird cuz morphine has such a low BA, and most people tolerate hydromorphone or oxymorphone better with lower incidence of dependence, and most docs (especially PM doctors) are trying to write for pills that have the lowest abuse potential/ diversion liability.

Just kinda strange to see that.

EDIT: I just pooped, time to rail some of this dilaudid, haha.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> It's just weird cuz morphine has such a low BA, and most people tolerate hydromorphone or oxymorphone better with lower incidence of dependence, and most docs (especially PM doctors) are trying to write for pills that have the lowest abuse potential/ diversion liability.
> 
> Just kinda strange to see that.
> 
> EDIT: I just pooped, time to rail some of this dilaudid, haha.



Yeah, morphines a tricky little fuck these days in the US. The only really efficient method it seems like (speaking in terms of bioavailability) is IV'ing, yet the only pills that get prescribed (around here) are extended release, which are like impossible to mix. Smoking / Railing / Swallowing just doesn't do it.

And then of course there's the pins and needles, if you manage to find some IV'able product.

Damn all this opiate talk! 

@mexican cartels, when will you cut the shit and give us powder? 
black tar = the shit on the bottom of my shoe


----------



## amapola

Snorting morphine with chitosan is interesting.


----------



## muvolution

just saw your other post on chitosam. This shit sounds interesting.

With an infinite supply of opiates, I would def choose morphine above all others, but it is shitty that the BA is ~30% no matter how you do it up unless you IV it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Damn, what about all the injection users? Are they shooting oxycodone & morphine?
> 
> Bah stupid California I wish we had #4



Some people in CA can get #4 I am sure, it's just not common.  

In CA you have meth, you should be delighted.  %)



muvolution said:


> just saw your other post on chitosam. This shit sounds interesting.
> 
> With an infinite supply of opiates, I would def choose morphine above all others, but it is shitty that the BA is ~30% no matter how you do it up unless you IV it.



You could IM morphine for a close to 100% BA.  But that's an unpopular choice among many people for whatever reason.


----------



## ektamine

Does anyone happen to know what exactly is responsible for morphine's low oral BA? Where/how is it metabolized? Could the metabolism be slowed / countered with and enzyme inhibitor or a similar method?

a-googling-I-shall-go, but if you know anything on the subject feel free to chime in


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Some people in CA can get #4 I am sure, it's just not common.



Yea, I'd bet it just comes through in personal / head stash amounts for the most part though. I've never come across it. I've come across the 'powdered tar' stuff that the mexicans seem to be partially switching over to, its alright (a hell of a lot better than black tar), but for IV use (which I am ever-fond of) it still doesn't compare to water-soluble #4.



Captain.Heroin said:


> In CA you have meth, you should be delighted.  %)



Yeah. I do enjoy a nice barrel of meth every now and then. The quality around here is outstanding, but at least in my area (monterey bay, norcal) the price has skyrocketed. Can't discuss it obviously but I'd bet its higher than the majority of the country. Maybe not IDK. Of course everything is different if you know the cook, of if you friend knows a cook. But alas, I do not.


----------



## amapola

> Does anyone happen to know what exactly is responsible for morphine's low oral BA? Where/how is it metabolized? Could the metabolism be slowed / countered with and enzyme inhibitor or a similar method?
> 
> a-googling-I-shall-go, but if you know anything on the subject feel free to chime in



Extensive first past metabolism in the liver.  Minor substrate of errr CYP2D6 I guess as diphenhydramine is common but not that effective so must be something other than cyp i guess.  If you could get it to cross the nasal or lower rectal membrane better (chitosan in nose or maybe pH of rectal solution) it would be your best bet.  Other than /IV/IM/CC of course.

This is all from what my tired mind is dragging up so I could be mistaken...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Does anyone happen to know what exactly is responsible for morphine's low oral BA? Where/how is it metabolized? Could the metabolism be slowed / countered with and enzyme inhibitor or a similar method?
> 
> a-googling-I-shall-go, but if you know anything on the subject feel free to chime in



The reason why morphine has a poor oral BA is because when it is taken orally, it is subjected to first-pass metabolism by the liver, and the liver breaks down a lot of it via glucuronidation into morphine-3-glucuronide and morphine-6-glucuronide.  



amapola said:


> Extensive first past metabolism in the liver.  Minor substrate of errr CYP2D6 I guess as diphenhydramine is common but not that effective so must be something other than cyp i guess.  If you could get it to cross the nasal or lower rectal membrane better (chitosan in nose or maybe pH of rectal solution) it would be your best bet.  Other than /IV/IM/CC of course.
> 
> This is all from what my tired mind is dragging up so I could be mistaken...



I included the most info although you beat me to the explanation of first-pass metabolism.


----------



## ektamine

Huh. And so I'm guessing there is no easily known method of inhibiting glucuronidation like there is for the CYP enzymes? (think: grapefruit juice potentiating DXM by inhibiting CYP2D6).


----------



## amapola

^Actually that is CYP3A4 but yeah nothing to inhibit glucuronidation that I know of.  As I said just try and bypass the hepatic portal system all together.


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> Other than IV/IM/CC of course.



Whats CC? Did you mean to type SC?


----------



## amapola

Yeah subcutaneous


----------



## muvolution

IF I had a pure drug solution meant for injection, I wouldn't mind some IM/SC action, but you rarely find street drugs in class ampules suitable for injection.
I THINK (no facts, just experience) that Morphine's BA can be boosted by doing sub-lingual. 

I've been taking my dilaudid this way. I usually crush up like 8mg (2 pills) with 2 Chewable dramamine (for that great raspberry taste) and just like a tiny, tiny touch of loose snus or something to cut up my gums so it can transfer through more easily.


----------



## amapola

> just like a tiny, tiny touch of loose snus or something to cut up my gums so it can transfer through more easily.


Haha what?


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> Haha what?



Snus - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Chewing it makes little cuts along the gums. Which allows for better absorption(?)





muvolution said:


> I THINK (no facts, just experience) that Morphine's BA can be boosted by doing sub-lingual.
> 
> I've been taking my dilaudid this way. I usually crush up like 8mg (2 pills) with 2 Chewable dramamine (for that great raspberry taste) and just like a tiny, tiny touch of loose snus or something to cut up my gums so it can transfer through more easily.



How long do you usually keep your sublingual mix under your tongue, and do you try to abstain from swallowing or no? Everytime I try something sublingual I end up giving up after like 5 minutes and end up just swallowing the mess.


----------



## amapola

> Chewing it makes little cuts along the gums. Which allows for better absorption(?)


Haha ummmm don't think so.  How would blood spewing out of your gums aid in absorption


----------



## ektamine

IDK – its a common old myth. Hence the (?) :D. But I think thats what muvolution was referring to.


----------



## amapola

Ah gotcha   Let's see what wikipedia has to say.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dipping_tobacco


> Additives
> 
> There are few reports confirming what additives smokeless tobacco contains, and it is very likely that brands vary in the kinds and amounts of additives used. There is a widespread urban myth that fiberglass is added to smokeless tobacco to increase the efficiency of nicotine absorption, which is false. Although small, glass-like particles can be seen in snus, this may be due to the formation of salt crystals.[10]
> 
> The addition of glass to dipping tobacco would not be beneficial for increasing nicotine delivery, as bleeding and inflammation would be likely to reduce the uptake of nicotine.[11] The amount of nicotine absorbed can be controlled by different cutting of the tobacco, increasing the nicotine concentration and raising the pH of the tobacco by adding various salts.[12] An alkaline pH causes more nicotine to be absorbed, especially the free, unprotonated form, but is irritating to the mucosa. Nicotine itself can also irritate the mucosa.


----------



## muvolution

Ew. More like:





Well I don't think there is glass in it, haha, but it does have salt and sugars that aren't solute, so the crystals cut your gums up a bit, (not to the point they are bloody or anything) but just so that the drug can creep through better. I don't smoke or do smokeless tobacco for any other reason than this, and even then its occasional. 
I usually get swedish snus as the american is too moist and makes you want to spit. The also didn't have snus here for a long time.
Also, a tin will last me like 6 months - long enough that it gets stale before I can use it.

I also don't go under my tongue, per say, more like a dip that you keep in your lower lip. I try to spread it out to maximize surface area, and I leave it in until it is all dissolved. I try not to swallow, and don't usually produce alot of saliva doing this, either that, or it gets sucked into the mixture and absorbed into the MM in my mouth. If I do swallow it though, it's not like the end of the world as hydromorphone is still pretty active orally.
The raspberry flavored dramamine chew tabs really help with the taste and wanting to spit it out part. Also, I try to crush up the pills jaggedly so that they put tiny little cuts into my gums also, or I'll give myself an unusually strong tooth and gum-brushing before I dose.

Usually I take like 12mg or so for pain (legitimate pain) orally, but using this method I can use 8 (one less pill) and be nodding off instead of just not being in pain.


----------



## ektamine

Ya know, I've actually never tried snus (its almost like the name turned me off of it :D). I've gone through more than a few cans a dip before (when trying to avoid smoke for various reasons), and actually it can be kind of nice at times.


----------



## muvolution

I like snuff. 
I don't smoke but I'll snuff once in a while. especially at parties since I can mix in powdered pills before hand and just use my snuff box all night long.

Snus (outside of my use for it in this particular instance) is generally pretty gross. I hate spitting, I like the bone-dry snus from europe.


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> hydro/oxymorphone = so fucking rad.
> 
> NDTITL. Hah.
> 
> I have a new way for regulating my usage: can't get high til I shit. It's working great right now.



I get 15 morphine IR 30mg's a month for a car wreck that only causes me bad back pain. I am off of it right now just saving them so that if I give in....well I hope that never happens. 

Despite the low oral BA I LOVE the itchy/sedating/stomach euphoria feeling that morphine gives.


----------



## muvolution

That's pretty much where I am at, probably just going to get a few, like 15-30 pills of some kind of strong opiates every month for the rest of my life now that my pain has stabilized and i am doing other things to help it. Acupuncture, cycling, etc...

They are necessary to have when you need them for pain, but it's even nicer when you have a good month or two and can indulge a bit once in a while. I think everyone can agree with that especially because it means you are feeling better and soon start feeling more free of them.


----------



## theotherside

Yes in all honesty, I probably only need about 30mg's on hydrocodone to keep my back pain in control. I also take 700mg's of Soma a day, but not every day. The problem with them for me is...take 1 get rid of some pain, take 2 get rid of most pain, take 3 and stay up taking them for 2 days in a row. I always hate myself when I'm doing a CWE at 3am


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Yes in all honesty, I probably only need about 30mg's on hydrocodone to keep my back pain in control. I also take 700mg's of Soma a day, but not every day. The problem with them for me is...take 1 get rid of some pain, take 2 get rid of most pain, take 3 and stay up taking them for 2 days in a row. I always hate myself when I'm doing a CWE at 3am



I normally only use 0.1mg of buprenorphine for moderate pain.  I was using up to 0.2mg for severe pain.


----------



## Swerlz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I normally only use 0.1mg of buprenorphine for moderate pain.  I was using up to 0.2mg for severe pain.



yeah, I've heard submilligram doses are great for managing pain. You get like 80 doses out of an 8mg stopsign lol


the suspense is killing and you guys know what I'm talking about


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> yeah, I've heard submilligram doses are great for managing pain. You get like 80 doses out of an 8mg stopsign lol
> 
> 
> the suspense is killing and you guys know what I'm talking about



Yeah, suspense is like that.   Don't sweat it though.  When I was appointed to OD Mod, it took Bluelight close to a full month to announce the selections.

I used to get a lot more doses out of an 8mg pill just for ADHD management a lone.  I didn't used to be in pain which sucks.  

Hopefully one day I will not have any more pain.


----------



## Swerlz

Little bowls of the GA over the course of the day has actually been quite stimulating. Time seems to be just flying by, and I'm getting shit done.

Still waiting on my printers and RAM to come in. I needed those shits like yesterday damnit!


----------



## theotherside

That is so funny you say..those shits. Every since I watched this episode of the Dave. C. Show and he said that my friends and my g/f all say it when they are in a funny mood!


----------



## Swerlz

hahahaha


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> Little bowls of the GA over the course of the day has actually been quite stimulating. Time seems to be just flying by, and I'm getting shit done.
> 
> Still waiting on my printers and RAM to come in. I needed those shits like yesterday damnit!



You reminded me I need a printer too man!  Thanks.


----------



## Swerlz

Alright.. I got my RAM finally.. It's was almost a week since it was ordered.. bout freakin' time lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'll be back later, everyone have fun while I'm gone.  %)


----------



## Curiosity_

then you can print some acid 
Edit: Old joke, i know


----------



## amapola

> Alright.. I got my RAM finally.. It's was almost a week since it was ordered.. bout freakin' time lol


----------



## ektamine

^ You dirty cyber theif!


----------



## amapola

But I'm just un artiste...tres faim 



> Alright.. I got my RAM finally.. It's was almost a week since it was ordered.. bout freakin' time lol


----------



## theotherside

amapola said:


> But I'm just un artiste...tres faim



Ok I didn't see this Ram until now......Wow, just wow! Seeing an animal like the Ram up close has to be interesting. 

So how is everyone this morning?? I'm still up but that is a whole other story


----------



## amapola

Hey tossy...do you like updoc?


----------



## theotherside

Updoc who? Is this a knock knock


----------



## amapola

Haha no the response you should have made is "what's updoc?"

Eh? What's up Doc?


----------



## theotherside

This is why I love you ama....you have the same hours as me. Sleep is the enemy


----------



## amapola

It's the damn crickets :D :D :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone today?


----------



## Swerlz

Captain.Heroin said:


> How is everyone today?



Good.. really busy today at work, that's why I haven't been on all that much today. Been in my other office getting shit setup and organized..

I'm so beat.. I managed to hide myself for a little while and took a little nap.. No one spotted me


----------



## amapola




----------



## theotherside

What would be worse....getting caught taking a nap at work or getting caught nodding out with TINY pupils?


----------



## amapola

^I don't know the difference


----------



## theotherside

^^^I have had both happen and I would say getting the nod at work is the worst 

So what is everyone up to this fine friday night/sat. morning?


----------



## Codones

What's black and blue and hates sex?


----------



## Codones

The eight year old boy in my closet. 







(it is a joke)


----------



## theotherside

^^Hey where you at in Texas....I'm down here in Houston. What are you up to tonight?


----------



## coelophysis

Congrats on the new modspot tos


----------



## amapola

> ^^Hey where you at in Texas....I'm down here in Houston. What are you up to tonight?


Sourcing and scoring drug hookups!  REPORTED.  Let's rush him...


----------



## Codones

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=9475934#post9475934

That unfortunately. I'm in the DFW area. How are things in H-town? (aptly named)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^I have had both happen and I would say getting the nod at work is the worst
> 
> So what is everyone up to this fine friday night/sat. morning?



I have been abstaining from d-amp for a whole 24 hours.  

I also ate a huge meal including fillet mignon, and also had a salad.  %)

I'm going to hit up the gym soon, and also swing by the store to pick up some more milk.  

In about 10 minutes I'll probably put on some Merzbow and have a gravity bong hit before going to do these two errands.  

later in the day, I'll need to study for some classes.


----------



## Swerlz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have been abstaining from d-amp for a whole 24 hours.
> 
> I also ate a huge meal including fillet mignon, and also had a salad.  %)
> 
> I'm going to hit up the gym soon, and also swing by the store to pick up some more milk.
> 
> In about 10 minutes I'll probably put on some Merzbow and have a gravity bong hit before going to do these two errands.
> 
> later in the day, I'll need to study for some classes.



Sounds eventful

I'm working the Food & Wine festival today in Coral Gables.. should be less than exciting, considering I can't drink or eat while working .. but I am looting when all is said and done


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> Sounds eventful
> 
> I'm working the Food & Wine festival today in Coral Gables.. should be less than exciting, considering I can't drink or eat while working .. but I am looting when all is said and done



Haha!  Sounds like fun.


----------



## theotherside

How well  do you find d-amp mixes with good buds Captain? I used to love taking addies with strong bud back in the day as I could keep blazin' without any anxiety issues. 
Well it is Saturday people....tell me some fun stories!!


----------



## Swerlz

My legs hurt from walking around so much on Saturday. It was fun to watch all the drunks though


----------



## theotherside

^^You just reminded me of a movie......"Now your hands are gonna hurt because you just landed yourself landscaping duty"...or something like that. Adam Sandler movie. 
So what's up tonight Mr. Swerlz?


----------



## Swerlz

Nothing my nigga

Gonna play some Crysis 2 and smoke a bowl of some Grape Ape I got lying around in my grinder.

What you getting into tonight, tos?


----------



## theotherside

^^I have to check out this game...what system is it for...PS3/360/PC?


----------



## Swerlz

I'm currently playing it on PC.. like I do all my games

But I do believe that have it for other systems.. I think I remember my boy telling me he picked it up for 360


----------



## theotherside

^^^Checking it out on youtube looks pretty tight. I mostly play Madden/NBA 2k11. Sometimes play old school like MK2, Street Fighter 2, Tekken Tag.


----------



## amapola

Mario Tennis and Mario Kart for N64 is all I need thank you very much.


----------



## muvolution

I never progressed beyond the original Playstation, so I have the OG Streetfighter and the OG Gran Turismo, as well as a few more really great games that are in their fifth or sixth incantation right now.

Although I must say I recently played XBox360, and it was really impressive. not sure what the game was though. some First-person shooter. The technology underlying it is crazy though.


----------



## theotherside

amapola said:


> Mario Tennis and Mario Kart for N64 is all I need thank you very much.



I would have thought you played the Canadian Football League Game 
Or perhaps NHL 2k11.....
Ever play Starfox 64 or Golden eye?


----------



## amapola

Haha I don't have a big enough TV for Golden Eye but I do own it.  Well at least not for 4 player and I don't particularly enjoy playing video games by myself.  I haven't ever owned Star Fox but have played it before.  I remember you couldn't fly up or down correct?  Double tap something and you did a loop to loop though haha.

edlt:


> I would have thought you played the Canadian Football League Game


:D:D:D


----------



## theotherside

^^^Star Fox was awesome back in the day. Me being from Texas, I'm lucky that I only like sports games and not drinking beer and driving trucks with a cowboy hat on 
Pilot wings 64 was boring but fun to play "sometimes".


----------



## amapola

Haha was that when you were in a gyrocopter and had to land on like a road or fly through rings or something haha.

Speaking of Gyrocopters they are so cool. They get lift due to autorotation which is pretty complex but pretty fucking sweet.  That huge blade on top of them is actually just allowed to freely rotate and it creates lift.  So if it loses power during flight it just slowly sinks to earth.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^Star Fox was awesome back in the day. Me being from Texas, I'm lucky that I only like sports games and not drinking beer and driving trucks with a cowboy hat on
> Pilot wings 64 was boring but fun to play "sometimes".



DO A BARREL ROLL!!! lol... I hated that fuckin Rabbit

We use to have Goldeneye tourneys when I was in college in the dorms. If you died, you took a shot or bong rip or both. This would go on for days, spanning across the housing complex.


----------



## theotherside

^^I have fond memories of some of my first times on clean tabs playing starfox. You are right that rabbit used to piss me off BIG TIME!!  What's up in the world people? Any funny new videos as of today on the interwebs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> How well  do you find d-amp mixes with good buds Captain? I used to love taking addies with strong bud back in the day as I could keep blazin' without any anxiety issues.
> Well it is Saturday people....tell me some fun stories!!



Really great combination.  Cannabis is one of the rare things I will use to smooth out a d-amp experience.  It's really a wonderful combination.  

I absolutely despise Adderall though, because whenever I used to use it, it wouldn't have the same synergy.  In fact, I might either not feel high from smoking a normal amount, or I'd have to smoke a lot just to get mild relief from over-stimulation.  

Just my personal experience though.


----------



## Swerlz

Do you think that could be cause of the L-amp in the Adderal mix? I know what you mean about the over-stimulation from amp. I get that quite often when I've used amphetamine, Adderal mainly. But when I've used Dexedrine (only a few times) I've had a more calming experience, yet stimulated.. Odd how just d-amp has that effect on me and d,l-amp has me tweaking out of my mind


----------



## muvolution

I would totally agree with that - when I had to stay up for days at a time for school I would try to find dex so hard, but usually end up all strung out on adderall, and having to constantly take some/ smoke/ take some/ smoke because I could never get evened out properly.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> Do you think that could be cause of the L-amp in the Adderal mix? I know what you mean about the over-stimulation from amp. I get that quite often when I've used amphetamine, Adderal mainly. But when I've used Dexedrine (only a few times) I've had a more calming experience, yet stimulated.. Odd how just d-amp has that effect on me and d,l-amp has me tweaking out of my mind



I deduct it would have to be, because I would get this effect at any dosage of Adderall.  

I can take a lot of d-methamp or d-amp (a "lot" being probably a modest amount compared to most people on Bluelight who abuse amphetamine) and I always get just as stoned as I want to. 

D-amp has the same effect on me, very relaxing.  It's a very much so more appropriate medication for ADHD.  I think if you have ADD without hyperactivity - Adderall "could" work better but not even for everyone.


----------



## muvolution

hah. I get geeked out on only like 5 mg of dex, it's stupid easy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> hah. I get geeked out on only like 5 mg of dex, it's stupid easy.



haha!  when I first started on it, I tried 5mg, but 10mg works better for me.


----------



## muvolution

yeah, I was with friends the other night and they had some coke - I would get a line cut out for me, and then cut it into like 10 "me sized" lines. People where just like, WTF? 

I'm not going to snort like 100mg at once, that's crazy!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> yeah, I was with friends the other night and they had some coke - I would get a line cut out for me, and then cut it into like 10 "me sized" lines. People where just like, WTF?
> 
> I'm not going to snort like 100mg at once, that's crazy!



I don't use coke anymore but when I used to I would always do the same thing, do the "me sized" lines, hahahah!  Someone would always be like "do you want more?" and I'd be like nooooo!  I'm fine.


----------



## theotherside

^^^I wish I had that kind of control over the white Captian  I don't use coke anymore because it turned me into a monster of sorts. 

What else is up in the world outside of the bible belt?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> ^^^I wish I had that kind of control over the white Captian  I don't use coke anymore because it turned me into a monster of sorts.



What do you mean?  

Anyways - I'm glad you don't use it anymore if you were unhappy with the results it had on you, and because of the levamisole alone.  

There are a lot of better drugs than cocaine in terms of stimulants.  I personally like d-methamphetamine and d-amphetamine tons more than cocaine.  

By the way - our good friend skillz~4~thrillz will be back with us soon; she is busy taking care of her computer before she can get online.  

For me, I am having a great day.  I got a super awesome package, which I have been awaiting for a while.


----------



## theotherside

Oh good I was starting to wonder where skillz was at! So how is your Friday night going Captain? I am creepin' on the comeup atm


----------



## Codones

I know I wasn't asked, but I'm rolling on the comedown. I think. How you?


----------



## theotherside

Hey codones this the social...you don't have to be asked  I am down here in Houston....don't you just love Texas. 

What are you coming down from...a little MDxx action


----------



## Codones

A bit of MDEA action, had a few hydrocodone atthe end to ease the comedown and help sleep. And well I love hydrocodone. I'm up north of you a bit, DFW area. Got up to 90 already today. Bleh!


----------



## theotherside

Wow I have never had MDEA before. I am on a little mephedrone atm but I save my hydrocodones for the next morning. Nothing like waking up feeling like shite, and then having a little opie action to jump start the day.

If you find the time in the next few days you should write a trip report about the MDEA as wee don't have enough of them.


----------



## amapola

Ugh I could not imagine starting my day with opiates.  I am foggy enough in the mornings.  Unless perhaps I had the flu and I spent it snuggled up in bed happy instead of snuggled up in bed sick.  That would actually be pretty nice.  Maybe I'll get lucky and get the flu soon.  Yummy.


----------



## theotherside

^^Hey don't jinx yourself  
What are you up tonight ama...i mean lady fingers?


----------



## Codones

I can find time to write a report sometime soon. Flu means tussionex! Yeah!


Opiates in the morning
Opiates in the evening
Opiates at supper time
When opiates are on a bagel
You can eat opiates anytime!


----------



## Codones

Wait. Is that opiates or pizza?


----------



## theotherside

^^^Yeah since I only take low doses of hydrocodone they give me a boost in the mornings with the aid of a little coffee. I like the extra mood boost low doses provide...I get mad when I nod off sometimes


----------



## amapola

> What are you up tonight ama...i mean lady fingers?


Nothing special.  Went out for beer and wings wit a few friends and finished it off with a joint walking through the park.  Very chill but very nice.  It's the type of night that's awesome but regular enough that you don't really appreciate it...but then you get high and definitely appreciate it haha.


----------



## Codones

Wings beer and a joint. God loves you.


----------



## theotherside

^^Yes in my old age  I am less and less impressed with bars and clubs. I love staying in with my girl more than anything  My night went like this.....movie(source code) and then put my g/f to bed so I could start my real passion....euphoria


----------



## coelophysis

_Oh Danny boy..._


----------



## theotherside

^^^Buzzttightrear it is you !!!!!! I was watching Top Gun earlier......


----------



## Codones

Take a ride into 
*the danger zone!*


----------



## amapola

How was source code?  I was supposed to see it a couple weeks ago...well though I was seeing it until it turned out I was seeing ummm the one with Matt Damon.  Then I thought I was going to see it on Tuesday but it turned out not to be out so instead that drug one with the super smart drug.

The chick in source code looks super hot.  My kind of brunette.


----------



## theotherside

^^^^Tom Cruise or Val k.? 
danger zone is top 5 songs of all time....right behind the karate kid soundtrack--You're the best, around, and nothings ever gonna bring you down.


----------



## theotherside

lady finger said:


> How was source code?  I was supposed to see it a couple weeks ago...well though I was seeing it until it turned out I was seeing ummm the one with Matt Damon.  Then I thought I was going to see it on Tuesday but it turned out not to be out so instead that drug one with the super smart drug.
> 
> The chick in source code looks super hot.  My kind of brunette.



I actually loved it. I assumed it was your average run of the mill action flick, but it had tones of inception. Using the source code while inside of the source code type of stuff. Jake G. is one of my favorite actors dating back to Donnie d. and his performance was solid. Out of 5 stars I would go with 3.5. Worth a watch.


----------



## muvolution

theotherside26 said:


> and then put my g/f to bed so I could start my real passion....euphoria



Do you do this also? I mean, my girl knows I fuck around with opiates, but I do the exact same thing... Bedtime for you, alone time for me, everyone is happy. 

Hey Cap'n - I posted this several weeks ago in the opie potentiation thread, but never got a response - can you give me some insight?



			
				me said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen/ heard/ tried anything about using a VERY low dose of an antagonist before using to boost your synaptic and receptor responses?
> 
> Like, if I used .125mg of suboxone before doing a full-agonist, will that boost it?
> 
> I definitely read it somewhere but I can't remember the source.
> 
> EDIT, Found it:
> 
> "Ultra-low-dose opioid antagonists
> enhance opioid analgesia while
> reducing tolerance, dependence
> and addictive properties",
> Recent Developments in Pain Research, 2005


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah my girl also loves opiates but my alone time is when I bust out with the entactogens  Since I only take weak opies most of the time I like to lay around with her and just "be". ok back to your question...


----------



## Codones

Take an entheogen with that entactogen. Candy flip and hippie flip!! I can't find any reliable source for psilocybin or Lucy  

I so concur with the alone time. Even if you have lots of sex, you have to stroke the bloke every now and again.  I wish my lady friend was comfortable with my opioid use.. But no luck.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Do you do this also? I mean, my girl knows I fuck around with opiates, but I do the exact same thing... Bedtime for you, alone time for me, everyone is happy.
> 
> Hey Cap'n - I posted this several weeks ago in the opie potentiation thread, but never got a response - can you give me some insight?



Buprenorphine isn't a classical full antagonist (like naloxone or naltrexone), however you can do this.  Once you use buprenorphine, you can use full agonist opiates again, but not the other way around (without waiting an adequate amount of time).  

The buprenorphine can help boost the effects of the full agonist like this...

Let's say you have 100 mu-opioid receptors, and you normally get 60% of them covered by a full agonist.  To potentiate this dose with buprenorphine, take the buprenorphine first, at a dosage where it wouldn't "hold you" but it isn't unnoticeable, aka a baseline dosage.  For some people this could mean 1mg sublingual, for me it might mean 0.05mg IV'd.  

After you feel it a little but not adequately, then you can take your regular full agonist dosage.

This way, the buprenorphine will occupy 10%, the regular dose occupying 60%, meaning the buprenorphine won't block the full agonist, just potentiate it.  

Just be careful not to use too much buprenorphine otherwise you'll not potentiate it but diminish the desirable effects.


----------



## coelophysis

I made $114 in tips tonight 

In other news
_Oh danny boy..._
the pipes, the pipes...


----------



## Codones

Very nice on the tips. I'd put a dollar down your panties anytime you adorable panda!


----------



## coelophysis

Noted.


----------



## Codones

Duly?


----------



## coelophysis

Sure why not.


----------



## theotherside

Laika is back to the OG bear  Me likey.


----------



## coelophysis

U laiky?


----------



## theotherside

You mentioned pizza in this thread and now I'm crazy hungry. Thanks alot


----------



## amapola

a lot or allot?


----------



## theotherside

Here in the SW US we say alot  Just like I say..nice to meet ya'll. 
What are you up to ama?


----------



## amapola

Allotting some food from the fridge to my stomach a lot this weekend.


----------



## theotherside

I went to this Tennis Tournie here in Houston today. The good matches are Monday but today was free. The matches were alright but only a few were ATP ranked. Got bored and that was that.....
James Blake(used to be good) is playing Monday or Tues but who wants to pay??


----------



## muvolution

Cool, thanks for the info, Cap'n. I knew I could depend on you. I'm sure alot of the other regulars will be interested to know that also...

I know better than to take bupe after full agonists - although it is hard for me to tell since I am legitimately back on pain management so I don't really experience withdrawals like I did when I was abusing my meds, so it's hard to quantify my withdraw symptoms - It's amazing that you truly don't get them when you take your meds right.

Anyways, thanks for the advice - It should help me out quite a bit since no matter how much I protest and ask for hydrocodone or morphine, etc... I can only get a shitload of Dilaudid, and, well, the bupe mix should help lengthen it out a bit. 
_I know it seems counter-intuitive, but it is really ironic that now that I'm trying to step my pain meds down, or just change to something different, that I am getting what most people wish they could._


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9499338&postcount=4

so...what can you guys share about this??? i have some ideas for where and how to post to achieve both-the quality AND the quantity.
 anyway,i am officially joining the NMI social,so-
                        YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!LOL
bwahahahahahahaha!!!
~skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showpost.php?p=9499338&postcount=4
> 
> so...what can you guys share about this??? i have some ideas for where and how to post to achieve both-the quality AND the quantity.
> anyway,i am officially joining the NMI social,so-
> YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED!!!LOL
> bwahahahahahahaha!!!
> ~skillz



Yes!!! :D

Welcome Skillz!  I know you've been in here before - now it's time to get comfortable, and wake up without knowing what day it is.  %)

The NMI Social's couch is just that comfortable.


----------



## theotherside

Yes skillz please come in and get comfy here in the NMI social lounge. Nothing but love flowing around in this thread


----------



## Swerlz

now where did we put that drug-bowl???


----------



## theotherside

I think it is hidden below the kitchen sink Swerlz  What would be in this magic drug bowl??


----------



## Swerlz

It works like the Green Lantern ring.. It makes thought reality


----------



## theotherside

Now we are getting somewhere. Does it open your mind to all that the world has to offer when you use more than 1/10 of your bains power??


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i want a magic bowl...one that is always green and sticky and full....mmmmmmm.........goooooooood!
that should be the 1st ad for weed once it is legalized in the US-
WEED.....mmmmmmmmmmmmm...............good!
it's that simple. i truly believe it is that simple. 
morning...sorta


----------



## theotherside

I fall into the "god I hate mornings" type. There is a scene in Children of Men where he says..."woke up, fel like shit...went to work, felt like shit.." and I always add...."got home, smoked a bowl and contemplated the human condition with a smile." Simple is good


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Codones

Wakka wakka


----------



## theotherside

^^What was that guys name?? I can almost remember but can't put a name to the fur


----------



## Codones

Fozzie bear!! Go Fozzie! He's like a god among bears. Whatever. You all know what I mean. Bear power.


----------



## theotherside

He looks like a bear/dog hyrbid.....also known as a bog. They also thought about using the name "dear" but it was too similar to deer


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing?


----------



## theotherside

^^Sleep is not an option tonight Captain  I worked a double(almost) yesterday and got friday off!! How are you doing?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ok-so i needed to take a few "girl" days and cry...my gf and i broke up. but i am trying to get back to my sexy yet hardcore lesbian self. taking some time to follow up on some intros that i posted in last week so no one feels abandoned.then i will be back on the new intros.

so wtf is up with you guys????

....................skillz


----------



## muvolution

Oh, that sucks Skillz, no matter what happened you are always still sad when it's finally over.
Sorry to hear that.

How you doin Cap'n?
I'm doing absolutely great with my Pain Management shit, pretty much done with opiates... all done with benzos finally, and off everything else, which is great. The Medical Marijuana is great, and I'm doing so much fucking better just on weed. (well, and hash, ahha)


----------



## theotherside

Doing good Skillz. Sorry to hear about the b/f. My girl and I have problems all the time but we try to work it out. Sometimes it takes a few days apart to see if you really love someone. 

Hey muvolution glad to hear that your pain management is going so well. I have been keeping steady with my 30mg's of hydrocodone for a solid couple of weeks so I'm happy.


----------



## KronicUse

crack? anybody? haha


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside26 said:


> Doing good Skillz. Sorry to hear about the b/f. My girl and I have problems all the time but we try to work it out. Sometimes it takes a few days apart to see if you really love someone.
> 
> Hey muvolution glad to hear that your pain management is going so well. I have been keeping steady with my 30mg's of hydrocodone for a solid couple of weeks so I'm happy.



all good-except it was my girlfriend..lol yep,i am a hottie lesbian! i will be fine. just spending time in NMI has lifted my spirits already.

and thanks,*muvolution*, always helps to have people validate what you are feeling. i appreciate it. i'll be fine. i always am!

much peace and love.....................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> ^^Sleep is not an option tonight Captain  I worked a double(almost) yesterday and got friday off!! How are you doing?



Tired, worst day in a while.



skillz~4~thrillz said:


> ok-so i needed to take a few "girl" days and cry...my gf and i broke up. but i am trying to get back to my sexy yet hardcore lesbian self. taking some time to follow up on some intros that i posted in last week so no one feels abandoned.then i will be back on the new intros.
> 
> so wtf is up with you guys????
> 
> ....................skillz





I hope you find an even hotter chick.  :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Tired, worst day in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you find an even hotter chick.  :D



thank you,sweetie.

so what's up with you? shoot me a PM if you don't want to post.

you know I love ya,brah!
.........................................................skillz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> thank you,sweetie.
> 
> so what's up with you? shoot me a PM if you don't want to post.
> 
> you know I love ya,brah!
> .........................................................skillz



Oh too much shitty things to even care talking about.  

Make us all forget about our problems by talking about potential new girlfriends.  

%)

Do you like blondes?


----------



## stardust.hero

Hay guys this is a link to vote for me and Laikas dog Belle in the Petsmart Doggin Around photo contest.  If she wins, she gets the entire Martha Srewart pet collection, a doggy make over, a free year of grooming, a $500 giftcard for petsmart and a 4 day 3 night trip to Miami South Beach FL at a pet friendy resort with me and her Daddy  So please vote and help us win .

http://apps.facebook.com/petsmartju...howentry/757392/null/4&fb_page_id=77978885595


----------



## coelophysis

stardust.hero said:


> Hay guys this is a link to vote for me and Laikas dog Belle in the Petsmart Doggin Around photo contest.  If she wins, she gets the entire Martha Srewart pet collection, a doggy make over, a free year of grooming, a $500 giftcard for petsmart and a 4 day 3 night trip to Miami South Beach FL at a pet friendy resort with me and her Daddy  So please vote and help us win .
> 
> http://apps.facebook.com/petsmartju...howentry/757392/null/4&fb_page_id=77978885595



Yay for Belle 
If you guys got the time, please vote, that'd be awesome


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Oh too much shitty things to even care talking about.
> 
> Make us all forget about our problems by talking about potential new girlfriends.
> 
> %)
> 
> Do you like blondes?



i like boobs


----------



## theotherside

Laika said:


> Yay for Belle
> If you guys got the time, please vote, that'd be awesome



I will take the time to vote kind sir. The least I can do for my online pal 
I do not have a facebook account but my co-worker does so look a name that starts in C and ends in Y.


----------



## theotherside

To skillz.....it is safe to say that I like boobs too 
What type of qualities do you look for in a woman(if you don't mind sharing, otherwise forget I asked)?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside26 said:


> To skillz.....it is safe to say that I like boobs too
> What type of qualities do you look for in a woman(if you don't mind sharing, otherwise forget I asked)?



laughter...big one. open and honest. must love animals. chemistry.
someone like i just lost
it will be a while before i am at bat for a romantic relationship.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> I will take the time to vote kind sir. The least I can do for my online pal
> I do not have a facebook account but my co-worker does so look a name that starts in C and ends in Y.



Thanks dude, very cool of you


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Laika said:


> Thanks dude, very cool of you



is facefuck the only place to vote? i hate facefuck but gimme the info and i'll vote,sweetie


----------



## theotherside

How is everyone doing? Skillz any news on your end? What have you been up to Swerlz? Hope everyone is having a fun weekend and don't party too hard


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i've been in a self induced xanax...nothing severe.that and mini food comas once a week and lots of funny movies..."She's out of Your League","Monthy Python's Meaning of Life"-2 gay movies my mommie rented"secretaiate and lefe as we know it-they weren't that bad,but they were gay-the bad kind of gay.
*disclaimer:*i am an openly gay female and as a card hold of the gay community i am allowed to talk about flamers and dykes and mullets and shit like that bc i have a rainbow freak flag and it flies high!
that reminds me...watched some comedy specials-louis c.k. is a fuckin genius. i watched lisa lampenelli last light-watch some chapelle show on dvd-as much ricky gervais as i can  get and there is a movie ondemand about bill hick's life that i want to see.i'm watching game of thrones but i got stoned so i am lost but it will be on next again anyway.
so-i have been wasting away in between sleep and high and staring @ the walls and watching funny shit hoping i will be ready to get up an back to life today. right now,i'm planning on spending  most-ok,that is a lie,ALL of this week in bed numbing relationship grief. i'll be 35 in sept,i was hopping this part of life was over...naive. oh,but also well stoned for now so that is good. and now you've experienced an actual overkill post by skillz. i know-i am too good to you guys.lol

and with that...idk,im stoned immaculate.....so,you never know. i will probably be back

what's up  with yous guys,eh?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have had better days skillz, but I am so happy to hear from you.


----------



## ektamine

lisa lampenelli has some really hilarious shit. I like her.


----------



## amapola

^reminds me of Linda Cardellini

Freaks and Geeks and ER...damn straight!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My favorite comedian thus far is George Carlin.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Did you see Dogma. It isn't Carlin at his best by any means but it is fun having him playing an Cardinal Archbishop.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Enki said:


> ^ Did you see Dogma. It isn't Carlin at his best by any means but it is fun having him playing an Cardinal Archbishop.



 No I have not, it sounds like something I should get right now though!  %)

Thanks for the suggestion Enki!  My fiancee and I love Carlin and she's always asking me if I have some more downloaded.  Now I can say YES I DO!!!  And I know we'll both crack up watching it.  :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ektamine said:


> lisa lampenelli has some really hilarious shit. I like her.



watched her earlier ondemand.
carlin is up there but so are bill hikcs,mitch hedburg,dave chapelle,chris rock,eddie murphy,rikky gervais,louis c.k.,,ellen-fuck you i am in the club,if i don't say ellen i loose the toaster!!!!oooo lewis black,bill maher...and many more!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Skillz you should be a comedian!  I can tell you'd be a natural.   %)


----------



## exhale

just jumping in real quick to say that this thread is awesomely entertaining. I love it.


----------



## amapola




----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey,hey,hey....what's happening???


----------



## muvolution

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey,hey,hey....what's happening???



My fiance just put my bottle of Dilaudid in the washer because it was in my snowboard gear. bleh...


----------



## amapola

That's it!  The wedding is off!

edit:
Unless the heat and water and lye and mixing motion turned it into oxymorphone ??!?


----------



## theotherside

See this thread is fun  God I love life right now......got a well deserved raise at work. Woooooooo!!!


----------



## amapola

Damn Obama calling himself a democratic and yet TOS is getting a raise while the rest of America eats their own excrement in abject poverty.

TO ARMS!


----------



## theotherside

Nothing like a "cost of living" raise....now I can order the large size at burger king  No more 40 ounces for me......i can trade in my canadian club whiskey for some real Crown Royal. The sky is the limit


----------



## amapola

> i can trade in my canadian club whiskey


I'm from Canada and that shit is gross.  

When poor I drink Wiser's Deluxe and Bombay Sapphire
When rich I drink Glenfiddich 12 year old single malt and Tanquery No. 10


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> Damn Obama calling himself a democratic and yet TOS is getting a raise while the rest of America eats their own excrement in abject poverty.
> 
> TO ARMS!



"I'm Jean val Jean....24601!!!!!"
love it!best musical ever. i've seen it 3 times,once in NYC on Broadway.
those were the days!!!!

and Glenlivet 12 yr,baby. Glenfiddich is just too smoky for me. Oban.....and a 25 year Macallen private reserve...omg!yummy. now i want some scotch.thanks a lot!


----------



## theotherside

Hey skillz whats the deal? Tell me something good......feeling like a million bucks right now and looking to share some sunlight


----------



## Swerlz

whats on the menu tonight, tos?


----------



## theotherside

A little on this, a dash of that.....I'm off work on tuesday. I figured out a way to be off on sat/sunday and tues and still get 48 hours a week. Plus a got a raise so I'm pumped. 

I decided to give 4-fmp with some MDAI(which I hate under normal circumstances) a go again and it is just so damn yummy right now  Got a ton of norcos and bars for later and my g/f is being nice for a change. What is that Radiohead song?....Everything in its right place. 
Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> A little on this, a dash of that.....I'm off work on tuesday. I figured out a way to be off on sat/sunday and tues and still get 48 hours a week. Plus a got a raise so I'm pumped.
> 
> I decided to give 4-fmp with some MDAI(which I hate under normal circumstances) a go again and it is just so damn yummy right now  Got a ton of norcos and bars for later and my g/f is being nice for a change. What is that Radiohead song?....Everything in its right place.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............



fantastic


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside26 said:


> A little on this, a dash of that.....I'm off work on tuesday. I figured out a way to be off on sat/sunday and tues and still get 48 hours a week. Plus a got a raise so I'm pumped.
> 
> I decided to give 4-fmp with some MDAI(which I hate under normal circumstances) a go again and it is just so damn yummy right now  Got a ton of norcos and bars for later and my g/f is being nice for a change. What is that Radiohead song?....Everything in its right place.
> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh...............



not the best quality but i was at this show at Bonnaroo in 2006.but i found it just for you. one of THE best shows I have ever seen. 
~Radiohead
Everything in it's Right Place
Glad your feeling well. i am about to take it up a notch or two so I am gonna be around!


----------



## theotherside

Alright skillz thanks for the link   So what are you up to this fine evening? 
Do you know any good new music...I know nothing about electronic type of music but would love to get into it. I have been listening to this song called "Massage Situation" by Flying Lotus....the bass just oozes out of these bose headphones I got from my brother.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside26 said:


> Alright skillz thanks for the link   So what are you up to this fine evening?
> Do you know any good new music...I know nothing about electronic type of music but would love to get into it. I have been listening to this song called "Massage Situation" by Flying Lotus....the bass just oozes out of these bose headphones I got from my brother.



i feel the same way. i love going to shows-like Bonnaroo and they have the midnight til sun up raves and theses amazing DJs and i know fuck all about electronic music.
i am fascinated by it though. i am a musician. in jan 06 i had a near fatal car accident and i have a paralyzed vocal chord and can't sing. believe it or not i am still grieving over that loss. sure i lived when every Dr said i should die but when you lose a talent-and i was good-it just makes it hard to play the music i play.

BUT...i write a lot. all sorts of things and i started messing around w/ some beats w/ my bad ass keyboard and some rhymes. more like spoken word hip-hop...my voice is strong enough for that w/ a good mic. 

but i don't know. i have been thinking of starting a thread in electronic music for dummies.lol
hey-C.H. might have some insight into electronic music...it is on my list of shit to do while i am tweeking so i'll let you know what I find out.
and i'll check out your recommendation too!


----------



## muvolution

You know you really, really love someone when you can't stay mad at them for ruining an entire month's worth of medication.
And yeah, I tasted it. Pretty sure it didn't turn into oxymorphone.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

amapola said:


> I'm from Canada and that shit is gross.
> 
> When poor I drink Wiser's Deluxe and Bombay Sapphire
> When rich I drink Glenfiddich 12 year old single malt and Tanquery No. 10



When I used to drink I liked gin, but now I won't drink ethanol anymore.  

Temazepam all the way for me.  %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Alright skillz thanks for the link   So what are you up to this fine evening?
> Do you know any good new music...I know nothing about electronic type of music but would love to get into it. I have been listening to this song called "Massage Situation" by Flying Lotus....the bass just oozes out of these bose headphones I got from my brother.



TOS - did you download this yet?


----------



## ektamine

dunno about him but I'm downloading now – aphex twin is the schizer.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

wazzup,NMI social???


----------



## theotherside

Whats going on skillz!! Chillin at home what about u?


----------



## Codones

Tootsie rolls are so god damn good. I have a Prince Albert. Anyone else?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

theotherside26 said:


> Whats going on skillz!! Chillin at home what about u?


I got my RXs filled today so i am having a baby binge.lol
sorry i kinda went MIA for a minute. see i helped out alot in NMI not long after i joined. then i got into the irc and started meeting these young kids who were only on Bl to chat. and so i took it upon myself to get them involved in the site-to seek knowledge before beginning their journeys into experiencing w/ all new substances. i told them how lucky they were to grow up w/ Bl and be able to know the facts and be taught harm reduction. there were a few of my boys that i succeeded in getting them posting and actually looking shit up. and we were regulars in irc for a while. and nachoz was one of those boys who was just so funny and full of life but walking a dangerous line.
he died on april 7th from a heroin overdose.  that is the first friend i have made here that has died. and i just want so much to help all the new members i can bc i want to spread that message-find out what they are interested and give them a direct link and my own little "guide to Bl". i want to do it bc i care. and my heart is so big-almost too big for this world and i get overly emotional to ppl i reach out to who could care less. those who are careless in a day and age of KNOWLEDGE on what we put in our bodies,and seem to have no interest in that. so i needed to take a break to remember-i can't save anyone...but i can reach out and still touch strangers lives. i post something that comforts an OP under duress. it feels good to be a part of this community and to have put forth the effort to try and be in touch w/ every ne member. it's a special kind of feeling. and i love it,i may disappear for a few days,but i will be back.i will always be back

sorry so long,just in the peak of a perfect buzz and i wanted to share this.



Codones said:


> Tootsie rolls are so god damn good. I have a Prince Albert. Anyone else?



never been a tootsie roll fan...idk why,just for me,meh...i don't have a prince albert,as i am a female and am not willing to fuck up any of my dildos or strap ons. but i am fascinated by it. how bad was  the pain and how long did ur johnson hurt?
i have several Cartilage piercings,my nose,my tongue(had that one for 12 years now) and i wan't an industrial,my eyebrow and lip done. i am also behind on tattoos. 
have any tats?


----------



## Codones

Pain was there, but not as intense as one would imagine. Probably because I was tweaking. I was in my stimulant phase, couldn't sleep one night and decided my penis didn't have enough holes. Worst part was the dude fucked up. Instead of going completely straight, he went a bit crooked. It doesn't look bad or anything, but it is just barely crooked. Sounds horrible, but it's not. Used to have my tongue and lip pierced. Was forced to take the piercing out because I was in a drunk take and was given the option of "you that it out or we will". So I did. Lip was ripped out in a fight. No tattoos yet. Have been heavily debating that for quite some time now. 

How about you?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

word. i got lucky w/ my tongue. a friend of mine-old school used to drive hunter s. thomson in his cab in denver ages ago. anyway,he did it so perfectly that i have had it out for 3 or 4 months at a time and put it right back in-no problem. i love it. i am very orally fixated-i am a lesbian...it comes w/ the territory. 
i have 2 tats,a 3rd that i was supposed to get for my 30th bday...i am a little late but planning on doing it this year for my 35th. i have an ankh on my lower back w/ vines wrapped around it-i had a fabulous dude do that one too. my 1st was a rose on my right hip. my best friend got her left side w/ same tat.hers blue,mine red-but still mirror images. we skipped school one day our senior year and we not even 18. that was a good day. i want a few more. not covered,but art that i definitely want in certain places on my body. we will see in time.

so how do the ladies like your royal cock? sorry if that i too personal-i just dig learning about stuff like that bc i thing they make "prince albert type dildos and strap ons. that would be fucking awesome. i at my sexual peak so i'm making the most of it. lol

u like living in texas?


----------



## ektamine

broheem, whats a tootsie roll?


----------



## Codones

Love me some Texas. You like Texas too? It's awesome. 


Tootsie roll is to the left to the left -


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

ive been to houston...when i was in high school on a chorus trip. i hv been to houston up to minneapolis,then over to NY,Chigago,DC.
my mom went to a convention in dallas when i was in grade school and brought us back a GIGANTIC fly swatter that said "everything is big in texas" in big letters on the handle.

i loved that fucker...i forget what happened to it. i do want to travel...as much as i can...just don't know when that time will be...but ill be ready when it gets here.


----------



## Swerlz

How's it going guys?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what's good with you??? i got my RXs filled yesterday which is helping me cope w/ having no nugs 
my guy PROMISED he'd be by here wed for 4/20 and yesterday at the latest...that's ok. he'll want a cpl of bars for the weekend and then i shall have the absolute power of that a witchy weed woman should have!
bwahahahahaha!!!!


----------



## ektamine

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> cope w/ having no nugs





That sounds like a dire situation.

I dedicate the bongload I'm about to take to your weedhunt


----------



## Carver Slice

I love this thread title so much  



Stay cool NMI  %)


----------



## Swerlz

Is that you Chuck??

Missed you bro


----------



## Carver Slice

yes sir, i missed you to brother     

its gonna be great when i see my swirly avatar again


----------



## Swerlz

Glad to see you back around bro, really 

It'll be a return on the scale of the 2nd coming


----------



## Carver Slice

A Revival


----------



## Swerlz

Bro that's an awesome song/video


----------



## Carver Slice

im so obsessed with that album, i listen to it everyday, literally


----------



## ektamine

Great song!

Rather disturbing video, keeping a severed dogs head alive by machine... hmm. Though it was chopped up (sick, sick pun, I know) nicely to fit with the song. I'm going to google it.

EDIT - The story:

*NSFW*: 



How Russian Scientists Kept a Dog's Severed Head Alive [link]


----------



## Carver Slice

This is my favorite song off Halcyon Digest, they're all great though.

Deerhunter - He Would Have Laughed 

This album is best mixed with Dissociatives in my honest opinion.


----------



## Swerlz

thats crazy lol


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> This album is best mixed with Dissociatives in my honest opinion.



That sounds like my cup of tea.

I wish I would've known about these guys back when I was using truckloads of DXM and K. Certain bands just have 'the sound' that synergizes so well with dissociatives. Its probably a personal thing.

This song used to float me out to the edge of oblivion and bliss when I would listen to it while on high doses of DXM –

Neil Young - Harvest Moon


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*hells yeah!*



ektamine said:


> That sounds like a dire situation.
> 
> I dedicate the bongload I'm about to take to your weedhunt


i swear i can feel that hit...like a digital shotgun..lol I WISH!


ektamine said:


> That sounds like my cup of tea.
> 
> I wish I would've known about these guys back when I was using truckloads of DXM and K. Certain bands just have 'the sound' that synergizes so well with dissociatives. Its probably a personal thing.
> 
> This song used to float me out to the edge of oblivion and bliss when I would listen to it while on high doses of DXM –
> 
> Neil Young - Harvest Moon



omg....i LOVE Neil Young. I've seen him twice and I am gonna see him again in June at Bonnaroo.
Buffalo Springfield feat Richie Furay, Stephen Stills, Neil Young, Rick Rosas, Joe Vitale

this is my 6th year and i am so excited. i am a big Panic fan and the entire line up is ALWAYS sick. i cannot wait!!!


----------



## ektamine

Yeah I've always been able to relate/connect to Neil Young's music and overall tone, I don't know, he captures something that just sounds and feels beautiful.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

he and Dylan...they don't make 'em like that anymore. i've seen Dylan 4 times.
fucking awesome...


----------



## amapola

Maybe if it is summertime at a festival I could really enjoy Neil Young or Dylan.  I prefer Billy Joel or Elton John even Sinatraesque in a lounge like setting, or 70/80s rock or rock-pop for a concert.

Speaking of rockPop the GoGos are going (pun!) on a farewell tour I heard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrYM2Gt9sMw

That would be hilariously enjoyable.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> Maybe if it is summertime at a festival I could really enjoy Neil Young or Dylan.  I prefer Billy Joel or Elton John even Sinatraesque in a lounge like setting, or 70/80s rock or rock-pop for a concert.
> 
> Speaking of rockPop the GoGos are going (pun!) on a farewell tour I heard.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrYM2Gt9sMw
> 
> That would be hilariously enjoyable.



omg...u got that shit right. i would dress total 80s...like madona when she first showed up-or cindy lauper or even robert smith...boy george...do nothing but blow.THAT is 80s.
are you old enough to remember the 80s...srsly. i have no idea. i usually feel like old mother hubbard.lol


----------



## amapola

Haha barely.  I'm 25 so I can remember watching footage of the berlin wall being torn down but that might have been the early 90s I dunno.  I definitely remember my mom's workout video to Love Shack.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

amapola said:


> Haha barely.  I'm 25 so I can remember watching footage of the berlin wall being torn down but that might have been the early 90s I dunno.  I definitely remember my mom's workout video to Love Shack.



wow...i am so old. not really but i do feel the generation gap at times. i actually have a piece of the berlin wall. a teacher brought it in for the class to see-her husband had gone,i think he had family there or something-anyway they passed it around and i cracked off a little rock.lmao...and i have managed to keep it for over 25 years.

love shack...i saw the b-52s in 05. they opened for Cher...my best girlfriend hank bought me a ticket. it was a blast but it was in raliegh,i think-it was all seating no general admission. we were pretty close to and we got georgia redneck drunk,constantly getting up and stumbling through the isles stepping on ppl's feet and shit,so that we could by fucking $9 beers and piss. by the end i was hammered and tried to run up to the front to get some of the confetti and "cher money" and some old lady told me to get back to my seat or she wld throw me out. i was drunk enough that she could've taken me. so i stumbled back to my seat stepping on feet and sloshing beer w/ my head hung low like a grade school kid who just got in trouble w/ the meanest teacher in school!
interesting show. one of her many farewell tours. it was a show though. i mean it was really spectacular. 
ok...that is all.


----------



## ektamine

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> wow...i am so old. not really but i do feel the generation gap at times. i actually have a piece of the berlin wall. a teacher brought it in for the class to see-her husband had gone,i think he had family there or something-anyway they passed it around and i cracked off a little rock.lmao...and i have managed to keep it for over 25 years.



haha thats dope... stole a piece of the berlin wall


----------



## Carver Slice

I really miss watching Fraggle Rock... That show was the bomb. %)

Dance your cares away
Worries for another day
 Let the music play

Wonder if they have it on DVD or something....


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Carver Slice said:


> I really miss watching Fraggle Rock... That show was the bomb. %)
> 
> Dance your cares away
> Worries for another day
> Let the music play
> 
> Wonder if they have it on DVD or something....



they do! i worked for barnes and noble for years and we would order CDs and DVDs and one of my friends bout them all-like 3 dvds,maybe and we got fucked ass up and watched everyone of them.
you could probably find the torrent for it online...do you use torrents at all?
i love them...in fact i think i will see if i can find the fraggle rock series. fuck i loved that show!!!


let me leave you all with this shocking photo...fucking people NEVER cease to amaze and disgust me. 

don't worry,it's rated G...though the subject should be hunted down and scalped. sorry,my ppl were cherokee,that is how we rolled.lol

check it out!
*NSFW*:


----------



## Swerlz

That show was insane.. Super awesome to watch while high imo

here's a link for you Chuck, 

http://www.amazon.com/Fraggle-Rock-Collection-Jim-Henson/dp/B002LYD2LW

20 discs of Fraggle


----------



## Carver Slice

Nice dude, Im totally picking that up when i have some extra cash.


----------



## Swerlz

not bad for $60


----------



## Carver Slice

Not bad at all, I can have a Fraggle themed trip one of these days.

On a long acting psychedelic, should be interesting, lol.


----------



## Swerlz

fat dose of 2C-P or some DOC should make it an interesting day hehe


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

anybody old enough to remember the smurfs???
i LOVED the smurfs. i remember watching it every sat AM and thinking that animation was so fucking awesome...lol

or tom and jerry...looney tunes are good and really old disney before they cut all the racist and subliminal material out. old walt was a crazy fucker!

***EDIT: not that i enjoy racist cartoons or anything like that,it is just mind boggling that some of that shit was played for as long as it did. fucked up!


----------



## muvolution

Fraggle Rock is fucking epic. My fiance and I met at a party and left it after like 30 minutes to watch fraggle rock and drink. epic.
She got me the fraggle rock DVD for our 5 year anniversary, haha.


----------



## Swerlz

I remember smurfs... 1000 guys 1 girl

and the girl was a creation of Gargamel.. so smurfs are pretty much a village of homos lol


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

The Dark Crystal...The Labyrinth...Krull...and The Beast Master.


those are some great oldies to watch when you're twisted!!!


----------



## Swerlz

lol I own all of those movies on VHS


----------



## Carver Slice

Swerlz said:


> fat dose of 2C-P or some DOC should make it an interesting day hehe



Those are the two I was thinking about actually.

Great minds think alike.   :D


----------



## Swerlz

Carver Slice said:


> Those are the two I was thinking about actually.
> 
> Great minds think alike.   :D



heh.. you my nigga, of course I'd know


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Swerlz said:


> lol I own all of those movies on VHS



word...dude,we need to hang out!!! seriously. just blaze and watch your impressive movie collection! that would rock.

so how old are you? you have to be closer to my age than most bc no one remembers shit like that when i bring it up...or else you had cool older siblings who taught you the way.


----------



## Swerlz

I'll be 24 in 7wks.. I saw labyrinth when i was a little kid on TV.. thought it was the coolest movie ever.. Same goes for Dark Crystal..

I was a huge fan of that scifi-fantasy shit young so naturally the Jim Henson movies/shows were a must

Plus having cable in my room growing up helped a little


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

word!!! i had cable and an Atari...still have it too. have all my old consoles...

and yes,Jim Henderson was a genius!!! i loved labyrinth but especially dark crystal...it scared me so good!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> wazzup,NMI social???



My life is fucked.  

How're you doing skillz?   I hope you're doing well.


----------



## Swerlz

Whats wrong brother?


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

hey...you've been on my mind. i knew sumfin wuz wong 

want to PM me or chat..i finally broke down and got AIM and Yahoo and fucking skype.

anyway,I'mm totally here for you and have zero plans tonight. if you need a shoulder,i've got a cyber shoulder you can lean on. 
...let me know SOMETHING so i won't worry or will know to be more worried than i am.
i've been waiting to catch you online. i just knew you were having a hard time.
I love your guts,oh Captain,My Captain!!!


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> My life is fucked.
> 
> How're you doing skillz?   I hope you're doing well.



Hope you find the light of day soon, capitán. Surely there's still beauty all around you if you look for it :D


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Cap knows we got his back...we all have just shit ass days.
on a lighter note...social has been bangin today,guys. nice...word.

and please remember,i am almost 35 and my age related vernacular may seem primitive to some of you. feel free to help me out in that area-but know this,i will never cease saying the word "WORD!"

and do not be surprised if i start asking wtf certain colloquialisms or phrases mean bc i gotta tell you guys...i get a bit lost sometime.
word


----------



## amapola

^This nifty bearcat sheba likes to beat her gums in this here speak easy.

ps.
re: speak easy - they didn't have a slang word for internet forum in the twenties


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

lmao...see i have no idea what that means. i know what a speak easy is but the rest of the post is a bit confusing.
i am making a total ass out of myself,huh?

lmao....whoo-hoo


----------



## amapola

nifty=cool
bearcat=fiery girl
sheba=sex goddess
beat her gums=speak a lot

It's all slang from the roaring 20s. 8)


----------



## theotherside

What is up in the 1s and 0s tonight?? Anyone having a fun friday night?


----------



## amapola

Afternoon drinking...dinner drunk...early to bed...not to shabby.

Yourself?


----------



## theotherside

Taking it easy and doing the low dose kratom and a movie thing. Feeling really mellow and almost loved up...kratom is vastly different almost every time I take it. 

I was just sitting here thinking about past Easters and how much fun it used to be trying to find that golden egg......maybe if I have a kid someday I could get into it again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Awww TOS with a kid?  That would be amazing!  You seem like you'd be a great parent.  

Thanks everybody for trying to cheer me up - I'm feeling better now.  Hungry though, and I need to get stoned again!


----------



## theotherside

Thanks Captain! I just think it would great to get back those feelings from childhood during Christmas/Easter. My brother has a one year old and he is enjoying being a parent even though he never thought he wanted a kid. 

Glad to hear you are feeling better captain


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Thanks Captain! I just think it would great to get back those feelings from childhood during Christmas/Easter. My brother has a one year old and he is enjoying being a parent even though he never thought he wanted a kid.
> 
> Glad to hear you are feeling better captain



I'm only feeling but so much better but thank you TOS!


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> I'm only feeling but so much better but thank you TOS!



hey...feeling a little better beats feeling more like ass than you did!!!
twat are you doing up so early...u hvnt moved to the west coast have you??? bc it's 7:32 here. that is early...well it wld be way early fro me if i hadn't been up for 2 days!
lol

so what's going on?
besides-you have herb. you cannot feel shitty in my presence when you have herb and i am crawling on the floor looking for a nug that might possibly jumped ship earlier in the week.
i have found an usually large amount of drugs on my floor over the years. 
i've even smoked all the resin out of my glass...did that last night and remembered instantly why i quit smoking resin a decade ago...bc i'd rather just be not stoned than taste melted shit in my mouth...yuk!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> hey...feeling a little better beats feeling more like ass than you did!!!
> twat are you doing up so early...u hvnt moved to the west coast have you??? bc it's 7:32 here. that is early...well it wld be way early fro me if i hadn't been up for 2 days!
> lol
> 
> so what's going on?
> besides-you have herb. you cannot feel shitty in my presence when you have herb and i am crawling on the floor looking for a nug that might possibly jumped ship earlier in the week.
> i have found an usually large amount of drugs on my floor over the years.
> i've even smoked all the resin out of my glass...did that last night and remembered instantly why i quit smoking resin a decade ago...bc i'd rather just be not stoned than taste melted shit in my mouth...yuk!



Oh I agree whole heartedly!  

I can only find but so much green at a time anyways.  I have been too busy with school to be smoking too much as well.  

Did you check your PM's skillz?  I sent you one.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

i did and then i think you went offline &/or i got distracted talking shit and forgot to write you back! 
everything will work out.
just remember...this too shall pass...EVERYTHING does.
sounds cliche but it is so true!
i am glad you are feeling better-if only just.


----------



## Carver Slice

Good Morning everyone. 

I had a great time talking with all of you last night. 

LVe &  Lite


----------



## theotherside

Hey Carver what are you doing this beautiful weekend?? Getting blazed and eating too much chocolate


----------



## ektamine

TOS that sounds like my yesterday, and hopefully my tonight as well :D


----------



## theotherside

What type of candy is your favorite for this time of year? God I love Reeses Choco Bunnies....so good and they melt in your hand down here in 88 percent humidity 
Never did like those marshmellow things though.


----------



## amapola

Not a big candy fan.  I can enjoy some dark chocolate like 90% cocoa though.  Truffles with fresh raspberries and icewine holds a special place in my heart as well though that is more the occasion than the food.  This has absolutely nothing to do with Easter though.  

When I was younger I liked the big chocolate bunny because you got to break off pieces of it...like biting the heads off of teddy graham crackers haha.


----------



## ektamine

A bit of an odd choice, probably passed on to me from my mother's obsession, is the Symphony Bar w/ Almonds (the one with a blue logo, not red).

scrumptious %)


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Hey Carver what are you doing this beautiful weekend?? Getting blazed and eating too much chocolate





P.S.  My favorite candy is Gummy Bears.


----------



## amapola

^Another thing you get to kill/maim as you chew


----------



## theotherside

Yeah something about those choco eggs...forget the name.  Canteberry...too lazy to google atm. You are right ama...biting the heads off of graham crackers is fun for some reason.


----------



## Carver Slice

Cadbury eggs are awesome.






Yummy, Yummy.   :D


----------



## amapola

The Brits got pissed off when Kraft performed a hostile takeover of _Cadbury_ last year before Easter if that is the company you are referring to.


----------



## amapola

The Brits got pissed off when Kraft performed a hostile takeover of Cadbury last year before Easter if that is the company you are referring to.


----------



## muvolution

Dude, cadburry eggs are so gnarly sweet. Like, that shit feels like it would rot your face out because it's just like creamed sugar.


----------



## theotherside

I am heading out to buy some of these magic eggs and a bottle of wine. 
One Easter when i was a younger lad we used to trip on easter and hide eggs...sounds kind of goofy now but at the time it was almost as fun as childhood. Some eggs would blend in more than others on a good dose of a psych.


----------



## theotherside

why the roll eyes carver? You should be celebrating getting you better half back in your life


----------



## muvolution

woooooooooo! that's really all i can say after shootin these d's. daum. I hope everyone is feeling as good as meee.


----------



## theotherside

Man muv you better not be talking about hydromorphones mayne....I will seriously start to cry out of jealous anger. I have been reduced to Kratom


----------



## muvolution

Yeah... I get them for pain and limit myself to like once a month/ twice a month usage for recreation. 
It's hydromorphone now, used to be oxymorphone, i wish I could get a mix.... yowza, that would be nuts.


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> Yeah... I get them for pain and limit myself to like once a month/ twice a month usage for recreation.
> It's hydromorphone now, used to be oxymorphone, i wish I could get a mix.... yowza, that would be nuts.




Excuse me while I go cry myself to sleep....

Just joking around....man I can even imagine the euphoria you are feeling right now. I know the rush is supposed to be crazy but then it tapers off quicker than opana. which do you prefer?


----------



## muvolution

definitely the Dilaudid because you can't keep a habit with them... so I'm healthier and it's not possible to be addicted, but as for the high, I prefer the Oxymorphone, which I've only shot once, but it's much different. HM is like getting hit with a ton of butterflies, OM is like being hit with a ton of bricks.

My Ideal shot would be like 10mg Hydromorphone with a 6mg Oxymorphone mix to give it legs.


----------



## ektamine

What prevents one from developing an addiction to diluadid?


----------



## muvolution

Just the super-short half-life for me. I would have to go through my entire script in like 4 days to stay high all the time, so it is really necessary to space it to where you really need it/ want it.

With unlimited supplies, it would be super addictive, though, of course.


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> Cadbury eggs are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy, Yummy.   :D



How do you eat yours 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYLXe3LH33M

heres the rest 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2p4bp_cadburys-creme-egg-advert_shortfilms


----------



## theotherside

Do you also love these delicious eggs I speak of smackcraft? I just ate one about an hour ago and now I feel guilty! Man they are good....mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## muvolution

I've been working on a cadburry right now. I've got a straw in it, suckin out the good part.


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> why the roll eyes carver? You should be celebrating getting you better half back in your life



I am celebrating, I love her more than words could describe. :D

Just gotta stay as my alias though, oh well. 
It's worth it to have her back in my life.


----------



## smackcraft

I love all kind of eggs. 

Be it Cadbury eggs, easter eggs, tamazapan eggs lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am eating no candy this easter.  Unless you count dextroamphetamine as candy.


----------



## muvolution

I think we all count drugs as candy


----------



## ektamine

Yeah other than datura. That would be very unpleasant candy


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Yeah other than datura. That would be very unpleasant candy



or zimmos .. bleh the metalic taste from them are awful but you only notice it for a few mins before they hit you then you dont have a clue what taste even means lol


----------



## theotherside

...but reading Datura trip reports is soo much fun   What is the deal with these "peeps"...yellow marshmellow nastiness? I fall for it every year thinking I haven't tried one in awhile.


----------



## muvolution

dude, frozen peeps are awesome.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> ...but reading Datura trip reports is soo much fun   What is the deal with these "peeps"...yellow marshmellow nastiness? I fall for it every year thinking I haven't tried one in awhile.



Yeah I'm pretty sure they just spend all the money on making it look so delicious that they can get away with having it taste like absolute shit


----------



## muvolution

I just ate a 18 pack of blue peeps.

Im about to write a trip report cuz I'm trippin on a whipple dip right now.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing?  I'm going to take a shower in a second.


----------



## theotherside

My thoughts exactly....what is this about frozen peeps? If I put them in the freezer they may become edible?  Maybe I'll throw some into a little vanilla icecream.  This brings up the age old question....Which hunger is worse? Drunk hunger or bud hunger?


----------



## muvolution

they are really good frozen, for realz.


----------



## theotherside

If I eat them frozen and they are not good...you will have to fax me some acid  After a little wine anything should taste good.


----------



## smackcraft

the good thing about weed hunger is your less likely to make mess of ur self 

drunk hunger , oh boy i remember my 18th birthday i woke up to my white shirt and my cream jeans , which were in fashion at that time i may add lol .. well they were completely covered in red chilli sauce from what i can only think of a donor kebab , i really dont have a clue how it managed to be so covered the way it was, seriously the entire from of my shirt and jeans were red.. what worried me was the fact i couldnt remember if i had been walking around town with my self in that mess or if it was once i got home lol

Weed hunger gmv ftw :D


----------



## theotherside

Once after drinking some vodka I ate 2 super size meals by myself in less than 20 minutes. Alcohol hunger is beyond description. It is crazy how much alcohol effects a person when they haven't had a drink in a long time. I am buzzed as hell from 2 glasses of red wine. I keep asking myself....where is the euphoria at?


----------



## smackcraft

its at my house tonight with the methadone users lol 


you can have it tomorrow for the hang over lol =p


----------



## theotherside

How well does methadone work for you smackcraft? It scares me to read about all of the methadone + xanax deaths over the years. Where I live they are all about suboxone.


----------



## smackcraft

yeh ive heard alot about methadone and benzo deaths, i believe that it was the biggest cause for OD's in scotland .. or it could of been benzos methadone and alcohol .. it was my key worker that told me a year or so ago 

Anyway yeah it works fine for me so far , i was at 90ml/mg and down to 30/ml but had to go back up to 40ml per day recently but i usually take about 100ml on a saturday and less through the week because when it comes to the weekend im always dying to go out and get wrecked but since is started doing the 100ml saturday ive been less tempted to use so it works for me that way just now

There is alot of people using subutex or suboxone here too but you need to get down to about 20ml of methadone before you think about that so im not far from getting to the stage where i could swap methadone for them but i like the feeling i get from my methadone just now and ive not used since last year so why change if its working


----------



## muvolution

Oh, the acid is already in the fax machine, just waiting for a number.

Drunk hunger is the worst. I got wasted on an island in Panama and woke up in my hotel room, dripping wet and freezing from salty sea water, clutching two crumbly, wet empanadas, one of which was half embedded in my beard and hair.


----------



## ektamine

Whats good NMI?
Happy Eat Candy Day

I hung out with my angora rabbit for a while this morning, ate chocolate, and vaped a few puddles of hash oil. If you don't know what an angora rabbit looks like, you need to be educated:






(not mine, but they all pretty much look like this)
Is that not the most loc-dog savage ass creature in natures kingdom?


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Whats good NMI?
> Happy Eat Candy Day
> 
> I hung out with my angora rabbit for a while this morning, ate chocolate, and vaped a few puddles of hash oil. If you don't know what an angora rabbit looks like, you need to be educated:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not mine, but they all pretty much look like this)
> Is that not the most loc-dog savage ass creature in natures kingdom?



that rabbit would be great for studies helping bald people lol


----------



## ektamine

You can actually collect there fur and sell it to people who make hats and clothing out of it. It comes out naturally, it actually helps them by removing excess hair, its painless for them, and it makes you money. And the fabric is the softest dopest most plush shit you ever felt in your life.


Hmm...
Maybe I should start a little army of them? Get-rich-quick scheme attempt #200


----------



## smackcraft

Oh i know all about the rabbit hair falling out, i had rabbits when i was younger and when it came to the times when its coat was changing for summer the fluff everywhere was crazy lol


----------



## ektamine

Haha I found two pictures of mine when he was a young'n with short hair...

Tell me this thing's not boss.


----------



## Carver Slice

I like him, he's really cute. 

Never heard of these animals before today.


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Haha I found two pictures of mine when he was a young'n with short hair...
> 
> Tell me this thing's not boss.



YAY ! thats the exact kind of my first rabbit i had "thumper" lol 

They are massive aint they .. i remember one time my rabbit was out the back and this cat came in to the garden and my rabbit was actually bigger than the cat , they sort of stared at each other in the face and the cat backed down xD %)

Oh wait is your the floppy eared kind now i look again ?


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> YAY ! thats the exact kind of my first rabbit i had "thumper" lol
> 
> They are massive aint they .. i remember one time my rabbit was out the back and this cat came in to the garden and my rabbit was actually bigger than the cat , they sort of stared at each other in the face and the cat backed down xD %)
> 
> Oh wait is your the floppy eared kind now i look again ?



Yeah man, they are a trip. My cat is confused as fuck by him, she'll just come up to him and start staring and her head will get all tilted and she'll get this 'wtf?' look and then give him a little test smack, which he won't even acknowledge, and then she'll get all pissed and leave because he won't acknowledge her.

Fuckin' pets. I wish I could be one, get a free ride and sit in the garden all day and all...


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Yeah man, they are a trip. My cat is confused as fuck by him, she'll just come up to him and start staring and her head will get all tilted and she'll get this 'wtf?' look and then give him a little test smack, which he won't even acknowledge, and then she'll get all pissed and leave because he won't acknowledge her.
> 
> Fuckin' pets. I wish I could be one, get a free ride and sit in the garden all day and all...



Lmfao , quality .. rabbits are cool as fuck i think, the way they just lay  chilled out .. your pic in front of the fire is a great example, i would love to stick a pair of shades on them and see them lay there chilling out xD

Check this little guy out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJnn-wMPU9w

How freaking awesome is that !!!


----------



## ektamine

Yeah man, and they're whole natural purpose / existence is basically to run from predators, so when they are provided shelter they end up just kind of sitting there, in almost perfect awareness of whats going on around them. Just continously and mindlessly sitting still and monitoring their surroundings. It's like they are incredibly dumb, but very 'in-tune' with whats happening directly around them and live completely in-the-moment.

Funny little things, I always trip out on mine when I'm stoned or on psychedelics. 


@the you tube video: holy baby jesus what is that thing? its awesome!


----------



## smackcraft

I know its freaking awesome !! i want one !!!

heres more info on it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sV3ERCJUqs&feature=related

lol


----------



## ektamine

Wow that would be so cool. I can just imagine smoking bong-rips with it and watching it run around however a miniture-chicken-bunny runs and probably becoming severely confused.


----------



## theotherside

I never say this term but it applies in the case of how bad ass that rabbit looks....OMG!

I had one growing up and it would bite the shit out of my hand...maybe I wasn't a good owner though


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> I never say this term but it applies in the case of how bad ass that rabbit looks....OMG!
> 
> I had one growing up and it would bite the shit out of my hand...maybe I wasn't a good owner though



lol although we think of rabbits as petting animals i find that the bigger ones like to be left the feck alone most of the time to do as they please lol

Mine was a complete nightmare, the way our street is made it easy for the rabbit to get to other gardens cos there is a long dyke that runs along the back of all the houses in the street and then there is a field behind that dyke which i must say im shoked it never once bothered going in to 

But almost every morning with out a doubt i was late for school because he would be in a neighbors garden eating their nice flowers so i had to chase teh damn thing back to our on garden , the bugger he was xD


----------



## theotherside

^^^I kept mine locked in a cage and he didn't like it AT ALL. I still have a bit of a scar from the massive bite I took from that  m********r


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah they can get right grumpy bastards can they lol.

We made a sort of run play area for ours so it had its hutch then a closed off bit of garden attached to the hutch but it just dug its way out or gnawed through the wire


----------



## smackcraft

I just saw someones user name and reminded me of this .. who remembers strutter gear lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC-pvJ-2KQQ

this had me in stitches when i toked weed


----------



## theotherside

I was wondering where I had seen that name before. I was just responding to a trip report by that name and was trying to remember....thanks smakcraft!


----------



## smackcraft

no worries , heres another one that was great 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEGWoTUg6bE

lol


----------



## theotherside

I am about to watch Battle for LA on the computation machine with the ball and chain so I probably won't be back on again until monday afternoon. Have a great night errrbody!!


----------



## coelophysis

Just got back from visiting the other half's family for easter festivities. Boy oh boy am I tired. I've been driving more hours than I've slept in the past two days.


----------



## theotherside

Hey what's up man! I know how tired those long drives can make you. I assume you had a great time!! Get some sleep man I'll talk with you soon


----------



## coelophysis

Meh, I'll be up for a little while now. I finally can relax and smoke a bunch of bowls.
Times were great, yet short lived. I feel a little bad for her and her side of the family due to their distance and lack of spending time together anymore.


----------



## ektamine

tos26 I like that avatar better :D


----------



## smackcraft

i just uploaded an avatar on advice from otherside


----------



## Codones

None of you little fucks out there can do what I do.  I am the C.L.I.T. commander!! Remember that, commander of all C.L.I.T.s! When it comes down to business, this is what I do. I pinch it like this. OOH you little fuck. Then I rub my nose with it.


----------



## ektamine

Wake up NMI!
There will be no sleeping here.

I just gulped this down – 





and now I wait.


----------



## Codones

Booooo for Flordia's Natural! Tropicana all the way etamine-kay! I skipped the opium tea part and went straight to a semi synthetic derivative of codeine. The codeine derivatives have so much better BA orally so yeah. Those are sexy ass pods though. 

Just remember some Trop next time. My jungle love. Ohie ohie oh.


----------



## ektamine

Codones said:


> Booooo for Flordia's Natural! Tropicana all the way etamine-kay! I skipped the opium tea part and went straight to a semi synthetic derivative of codeine. The codeine derivatives have so much better BA orally so yeah. Those are sexy ass pods though.
> 
> Just remember some Trop next time. My jungle love. Ohie ohie oh.



Hey, I'm moneyless. The pods came from the garden and the grapefruit juice was the only brand I could buy with my food stamps – I'm sorry to have disappointed you Codones 



I'm actually quite fond of poppy tea. I'd rather have it than most forms (all but the IV-able) forms of morphine.

Feelin mighty fine at the moment.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing? 

I went an entire Easter without any candy.  

I'm about to have a chocolate chip cookie and a glass of milk though.


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Hey, I'm moneyless. The pods came from the garden and the grapefruit juice was the only brand I could buy with my food stamps – I'm sorry to have disappointed you Codones
> 
> 
> 
> I'm actually quite fond of poppy tea. I'd rather have it than most forms (all but the IV-able) forms of morphine.
> 
> Feelin mighty fine at the moment.



i so much want to try growing them but not sure what to do , is it easy


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> i so much want to try growing them but not sure what to do , is it easy



Poppies need lots of sunlight, which is why they are grown in those parts of the world.  

It would be harder than taking care of an aloe plant, but would probably be easier than growing ergot.


----------



## smackcraft

Im just so sick of the crap quality stuff thats going around atm so thought it would be cool to try grow the poppies my self, i was going to buy a book a while ago, something about not needing to grow them outside in the earth 

it was called hydophonic poppies .. or something like that

I know that the seeds are legal here too

Edit : just found the book on amazon , its called Hydroponic Heroin but the cost for the book alone is nuts


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I went an entire Easter without any candy.
> 
> I'm about to have a chocolate chip cookie and a glass of milk though.



I'm good mate, How are you? Have a good Easter?

Just chilled with the family all afternoon drinking and eating chocolate. Stomach is regretting it now though lol.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

GurnEr JoshE said:


> I'm good mate, How are you? Have a good Easter?
> 
> Just chilled with the family all afternoon drinking and eating chocolate. Stomach is regretting it now though lol.



I did not have a good Easter.  It was horrible and I hope I never have another one like it.  Thanks for asking though 

Ethanol and chocolate sounds like quite a stomach upsetting combo!  I can imagine that for real.  

I can't drink ethanol anymore, it doesn't do good things for me anymore.  

How was your Easter?  Did you get to do anything cool like kids do?  If I got high enough I could definitely get into something like that but I didn't do anything like that this year; I was too busy with stuff to do and it was not overly warm outside or anything.


----------



## JoshE

Ahh thats no good man 

Well the weather was quite the opposite here, bloody stinking hot. Got a few goodies but gave them to my younger cousins. I had already indulged in _way_ to much chocolate earlier on.

Plenty of booze though which was awesome. Free too so even more of a bonus.


----------



## Codones

Captain.Heroin said:


> How's everyone doing?
> 
> I went an entire Easter without any candy.
> 
> I'm about to have a chocolate chip cookie and a glass of milk though.



I went an entire Easter without candy as well. I did dip an albino rabbit in chocolate an bite off 2/3 of it's ear and a large portion of it's ass before realizing it's fluffy white fur was indeed not white chocolate, but white fur. I ate the rabbit's egg as well. Nothing like those god damn Cadbury eggs with caramel in the middle. 
I ate the placenta that was surrounding the zygote. Yeah, no caramel. A god damn zygote. What the fuck.


----------



## smackcraft

GurnEr JoshE said:


> . Free .



Wonderful word 

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/free

I love the little sound icons you can click to hear it in american or english .. they both sound like a freaking robot lol


----------



## JoshE

^ It sure is mate


----------



## theotherside

Work is almost over yay!!!!!!!!! What's up with all of you on this monday afternoon/night?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Stressed out but need to go to class still.


----------



## JoshE

^ Lucky you,

Its 4:56am Tuesday morning and I'm waiting for work to begin


----------



## theotherside

Sorry man..... Hey at least it is already tuesday for you and you are one day closer to the weeken than me!!


----------



## ektamine

Damn, tuesday? I just woke up here and its 2:25pm monday.


----------



## theotherside

Damn Ektamine...just woke up?  I can only dream.....I had to get to work by 8 this morning and didn't get to sleep until 3 or so. 4 cups of coffee got me through and now I'm about to get off and then I'm headed into the insane traffic jam that is Houston


----------



## ektamine

I'll trade you! Although last night was actually pretty fun, I made all 12 of those pods into a nice cup of tea, and sat in front of a piece of tin foil repetitively smoking hash oil 'till around 5am, when I passed out in my chair.

Not the worst way to spend a Sunday night.


----------



## theotherside

As much as I love opiates I never did get the "right" results from pods. They would kick in really hard and make me feel good but not in the smooth/mellow way that hydrocodone does. I was probably doing something wrong. Just the thought of the taste of that tea makes me gag


----------



## ektamine

I like 'em over stuff like morphine xr and morphine anti-abuse pills. I pulverize the pods to a powder, boil/simmer them for like 15 minutes in a mixture of water, lemon juice, and ascorbic acid (vitamin c). The acidity of the latter two help in the extraction. Then I just filter and drink.

But yeah the taste in an acquired one :D


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> As much as I love opiates I never did get the "right" results from pods. They would kick in really hard and make me feel good but not in the smooth/mellow way that hydrocodone does. I was probably doing something wrong. Just the thought of the taste of that tea makes me gag



yeah i know what you mean.. I've had a few experiences with ppt, it just didn't do "it" for me. And plus that super bitter taste wasn't fun either


----------



## theotherside

Yeah swerlz the only thing I ever tasted that was worse is kratom tea. Beyond disgusting!
Some people might laugh but I have been getting great results from powder kratom extracts as of late. My tolerance to opiates is never more than 30-40mg hydros/15mg oral morphine so that probably has a lot to do with it.


----------



## Swerlz

yeah.. i try and keep my tolerance low.. but i could handle 60mg IV oxy and not catch a nod.. so oral opiates have never caught my fancy since I've been an IV user for so long..

Besides, I don't go out of my way to get the materials to make PPT.. if it's around, sure.. if not, no worries lol


----------



## ektamine

This stuff makes Kratom Tea taste like Coca-Cola:

(*San Pedro Cactus Tea*)


----------



## theotherside

^^You seriously just made me gag man...no joke. Why someone would rather drink that nastiness over taking less than 20mg's of a 2c is beyond me


----------



## Swerlz

arrrgggg that shit tastes soooooo bad.. but the effect is a total payoff 


if you can keep it all down long enough for it take effect lol


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> This stuff makes Kratom Tea taste like Coca-Cola:
> 
> (*San Pedro Cactus Tea*)



jeysus is that the incredible hulks puke or something lol


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> ^^You seriously just made me gag man...no joke. Why someone would rather drink that nastiness over taking less than 20mg's of a 2c is beyond me



I have two reasons. One – and I know it sounds crazy – is that the puking actually feels incredibly good when it comes. You probably know that its part of a lot of traditional mescaline cermonies, where they call it 'the purge'. There is all this spiritual and ritualistic mumbo-jumbo about how you're releasing your demons, your fears, etc etc... but I just like it because it feels really cool, physically. It takes a huge weight out of your gut, and jump-starts the visuals.

Secondly, I find mescaline to be more intense and have a wider spectrum of effects than any of the 2C's. 2C-T-7 was the only thing that came close.

Mesc is just.... 




smackcraft said:


> jeysus is that the incredible hulks puke or something lol



Lmao. Actually that pic is from my last batch, where I kept boiling it down until it was a dark green/brown tar substance that I rolled into balls and swallowed.


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Work is almost over yay!!!!!!!!! What's up with all of you on this monday afternoon/night?



What did you think of Battle LA ?


----------



## Swerlz

smackcraft said:


> What did you think of Battle LA ?



meh.. it was ok

if you want an Independence Day meets District 9 kinda movie.. go for it


----------



## theotherside

smackcraft said:


> What did you think of Battle LA ?



It looked awesome. Great alien battle scenes and everything. The only problem is it pumped up the American Military a little too much....hoorah!!!


----------



## smackcraft

Swerlz said:


> meh.. it was ok
> 
> if you want an Independence Day meets District 9 kinda movie.. go for it



Ive seen it and i didnt like it at all, i just remembered that otherside went to watch it last night so wondered what he thought

but yeah it was so boring imo


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> It looked awesome. Great alien battle scenes and everything. The only problem is it pumped up the American Military a little too much....hoorah!!!



yeah thats what i thought, i wanted to see more about the aliens them selves but it was more about the marines than anything , i got to the point where they were on the bus and that guy does the hero thing at the petrol station and couldnt watch any more of it lol


----------



## Swerlz

smackcraft said:


> yeah thats what i thought, i wanted to see more about the aliens them selves but it was more about the marines than anything , i got to the point where they were on the bus and that guy does the hero thing at the petrol station and couldnt watch any more of it lol



it was definitely a download-movie.. wasn't going to spend my money on that shit


----------



## smackcraft

Movies over the past few years have been such a let down, especially movies like this 

Skyline was bloody awful too 

District 9 was good though


----------



## Swerlz

Skyline was fucking terrible

D 9 was a great movie imo.. the sequel should be interesting


----------



## smackcraft

any idea when its out ?

The movie im most looking forward to is Prometheus aka Alien Prequel 

im so glad that Ridley Scott is doing it again cos im a huge fan of the Alien movies and hate what they have done to it recently


----------



## theotherside

Yeah Alien and Aliens were both great films. I need to watch the preview for the prequel. 
So what are you up to today smackcraft?


----------



## smackcraft

No preview as of yet im afraid  but yes the first 2 were amazing films 

Today i have had a very dodgy sleep pattern so got up at about 8pm finally after dozing all day , i think its cos of the huge amount of methadone i took on saturday through to sunday morning he he 

Just now im contemplating taking more but thinking if i do will i have enough to keep the withdrawals away , i could take anothr days worth and have a wee fly to my self and miss a day of it which im sure i will be ok with 

This is my first week of getting my methadone on a weekly pick up rather than twice a week and i have been so irresponsible  lol 

God i need a job badly =/


----------



## Swerlz

Aliens is one of my all time favorite movies.. S. Weaver is the Queen of scifi imo


----------



## smackcraft

Swerlz said:


> Aliens is one of my all time favorite movies.. S. Weaver is the Queen of scifi imo



This  = the fucking truth


----------



## smackcraft

Anyone else tried the new Gillette Fusion ProGlide blades ?

They are a fucking treat compared to the original that preferred to rip the hairs from your face lol

Its the powered one i have and before no matter how careful i would always have this feeling of small paper cuts under my chin even if there was no blood but these new bad boys are way better 

My face is as smooth as mother Theressa on oil of olay aging cream for women xD


----------



## ektamine

I absolutely can't stand all the electronic razors I've tried, I actually enjoy using regular old disposable drug-store razors.

Someday I'm gonna teach myself to shave with a machete 

EDIT: oh thats the kind that just vibrates or something, right? but looks like a normal razor?


----------



## theotherside

I haven't tried it yet but I love the Mach 3. Is it better than the Mach 3?


----------



## smackcraft

They are the traditional ones , not liek you are thinking , they just have a lttle power to make the razor vibrate to stick up ur bum lol

nah its to stimulate your skin so the hairs stand up and cut better but its not a proper electric razor liek u are thinking.. i will post it in a mo


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I love the Mach 3. Is it better than the Mach 3?



its like mach 3 but with 4 blades , at first they were bad for reasons i just posted but the new blades are way better than the mack 3 imo


----------



## smackcraft

here is is 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmLHvOgKta4


----------



## theotherside

I need to try them. On a weird note...any one have any fun plans for the coming weekend yet? Any new chems to take on the horizon?


----------



## smackcraft

Not for this weekend but when posting in the Uk section i learned of a Benzo called Phenazepam which the potency is ,

1mg = 10mg of diazepam and the prices are dirt cheap... 

Im not sure if its legal where you are but it is for delivery and everything here

We have been getting really shitty benzos where i am lately so i might give this stuff  a go some time when i have some money 

Edit, how about you ?


----------



## ektamine

Be very, *very* careful with phenazepam. I have had a few bad (almost horror) stories on the stuff. Its NOT like other benzo's, mainly because its half-life is like 24hrs. So you take 1mg, you'll be high for a day. Take 5mg, and you might black out for 3 days and wake up in jail. It happened to me, along with a lot of other shit I can barely remember.

If you _do_ decide to touch the stuff, make sure you have a good .001g scale, and weight out large amounts at a time like 100mg, then use something like isopropyl alcohol to liquid measure out individual doses.

(Add 100ml IPA to 100mg phenazepam, use a syringe to dose out 1ml = 1mg).

Tread lightly


----------



## theotherside

Yeah phenazepam is a good benzo in terms of keeping w/d at bay. It isn't anywhere as effective as xanax. Be very careful when using it as I have read a great many reports on people blacking out or worse.


----------



## Swerlz

I wouldn't touch Phenazepam.. waaaayyy too many stories of folks losing days


yeah... im good on that


----------



## smackcraft

You see what you just explained is how Blues used to be here years and years ago but now they are these shitty things that are crunchy and have white stuff mixed through them rather than the way they should be 

Im not looking to get all blacked out n shit but being wasted for a day YES .. this is what blues used to do here, we could take about 4 or 5 blues wake up teh next day after being wasted have a cup of tea and it brought it all back on again and you was wasted for that day too

now you take fucking 20 of the things that are around now and your lucky if your high for an hour or so


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah phenazepam is a good benzo in terms of keeping w/d at bay. It isn't anywhere as effective as xanax. Be very careful when using it as I have read a great many reports on people blacking out or worse.



So xanax is stronger than this stuff ?

Ive not tried that yet


----------



## Swerlz

The effects of xanax are much more acute compared to phen


oh for those who don't know.. in europe, blues are 10mg valiums


----------



## theotherside

It is not that it is stronger, just different. Phenazepam is useful for sure, but it just feels different than xanax in many ways. I either took too much or too little everytime I tried it, and it messed up my benzo tolerance.


----------



## smackcraft

The way i see it is its much more potent than the crap we are getting and its legal 

So i would be getting it cheaper with longer lasting effects and i wouldnt get in to trouble .. well unless i blacked out of course but i CAN NOT let my self even get anywhere near that kind of mess cos im on my methadone script so it would be very dangerous


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> The way i see it is its much more potent than the crap we are getting and its legal
> 
> So i would be getting it cheaper with longer lasting effects and i wouldnt get in to trouble .. well unless i blacked out of course but i CAN NOT let my self even get anywhere near that kind of mess cos im on my methadone script so it would be very dangerous



Just be careful.
Many people approach it thinking they'll keep it under control, then get unexpectedly high and end up redosing and eventually blacking out.

The thing about the 24hr half life is you have to wait a full 24hrs between redosing or you will be stacking the effects, and likely end up too high / blacked out.


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah that is defo one of the things about benzos, once you start you just want to get more and more fucked so you need a strong head on you 

Fortunately over the years of being on my script ive wised up alot where as before i wouldnt give a crap and just throw as much down me as i could 

im not saying that couldnt still happen but it does help when you at least want to be cautious rather than not giving a crap lol 

If i get it the first place i will be is on here checking for advice about measuring etc


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> Just be careful.
> Many people approach it thinking they'll keep it under control, then get unexpectedly high and end up redosing and eventually blacking out.
> 
> The thing about the 24hr half life is you have to wait a full 24hrs between redosing or you will be stacking the effects, and likely end up too high / blacked out.



I may be mistaken but I think it's actually a lot longer than 24 hours. Like double, or triple that. I've witnessed someone sleep for 2 straight days from an accidental ingestion of 3mgs.

Scary stuff. I don't fancy benzos really but I do have a stash of Phenazepam just in case.. It's nice to have a lifetime supply of safety netting.


----------



## ektamine

Yeah, probably is. I've had some really dark times on it. It just – annihilates – any form of inhibition you may have had left. Makes for some really bad decisions being made.


----------



## coelophysis

Glad I never got into the whole benzo thing tbh. I've noticed people who's DOC's are mainly benzos that I've hung out with can be really annoying.


----------



## muvolution

Damn Phanazepam sounds crazy. Never heard of it - i guess i stick to pharmacies a little too much. so is that 1mcg =1mg of Diazepam? Exactly how strong is it?
I am thinking it would be nice to have a g, and have it be enough safety netting for coming off benzos/ tripping that it might be a good investment


----------



## JoshE

Yea Phanazepam sounds nuts.

I'm not th biggest fan of benzos tbh, I can't even take half a clonazapam without waking up the next day wondering what the hell happened. 

They also make me spew when i drink/eat dairy products.


----------



## theotherside

I lost 2 days on 10mgs because I had no tolerance to it! Phenazepam is NOT the benzo to use when coming down from a stimulant


----------



## ektamine

^ well said.


----------



## theotherside

Any luck in your "search" ektamine? None of my business but I thought I would ask...


----------



## ektamine

No worries, its everyone's business. Its when I'm allowed to forget about it for long stretchs of time I really suffer. Talking with other people about it usually motivates me to get back out there.

But no, not yet, I'm going to get a haircut today and possibly go by a thrift store and look for a nice interview shirt. Then I will probably start trying again. I figure it's been a while since I've canvassed the restaurants around here, and that being my top choice right now I think I'll start there this time.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah just remember when you get up early to go for some apps that you are young, freshed face, and have tons of energy. So many places of business get many aging/tired/fed up with working people that your personality can get you in anywhere. Use all of those "extra perception acquisitions" you gained from tripping to your advantage  It never fails!


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> No worries, its everyone's business. Its when I'm allowed to forget about it for long stretchs of time I really suffer. Talking with other people about it usually motivates me to get back out there.
> 
> But no, not yet, I'm going to get a haircut today and possibly go by a thrift store and look for a nice interview shirt. Then I will probably start trying again. I figure it's been a while since I've canvassed the restaurants around here, and that being my top choice right now I think I'll start there this time.



You are a step ahead of me , i need to find an interview so that i have the excuse to buy a new shirt lol

Good morning all ... or should i say good evening ... meh i need to break this sleeping pattern


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah just remember when you get up early to go for some apps that you are young, freshed face, and have tons of energy. So many places of business get many aging/tired/fed up with working people that your personality can get you in anywhere. Use all of those "extra perception acquisitions" you gained from tripping to your advantage  It never fails!



Thanks man!

I think problem #1 has been that every since this damned felony I've just felt like theres no hope especially now that the job markets crashed and that attitude has probably showed through to some degree, not to mention it kept me from going out and looking a lot too. So yeah, positivity and lots of energy, good points.


----------



## smackcraft

Hey i got a question u guys might have the answer to

i often see members on BL with a score through their user name and under it it sayd "ex- bluelighter"

s this people thats been banned or something ?


----------



## ektamine

You nailed it.


----------



## smackcraft

so what about the others that have "banned" under their user names ?

what is the diff ?

is one  PERM BAN and the other  just a suspension


----------



## muvolution

hmmm, this phanazepam business sounds interesting. I might have to check that out - sounds like it could be an easy way to spend some time.


----------



## smackcraft

muvolution said:


> hmmm, this phanazepam business sounds interesting. I might have to check that out - sounds like it could be an easy way to spend some time.



i know i was fucking shocked to see that this stuff is legal in the UK and so damn cheap too

why waste money on the shit valium that goes around these days when this is stronger and way cheaper too


----------



## muvolution

It sounds like it would cost less than my legit benzo script.

although from what I gather, it sounds like a "dirty" drug, no?


----------



## smackcraft

i dunno, what is your opinion of a dirty drug in general ?


----------



## ektamine

it feels 'messy' to me, like being blackout drunk. I consider heavy doses of alcohol or benzos to be 'dirty, messy' experiences. They are faded, hard to recall, often lots of nasty, uninhibited behavior.

The thing about phenaz, is it feels messy to me at _any_ dose. I always just get all 'I don't give a fuck'-ey and end up taking a whole smorgasboard of drugs and end up in a very nasty situation.



smackcraft said:


> why waste money on the shit valium that goes around these days when this is stronger and way cheaper too



I'd bet after you bought a bag of phenaz you'll see why people prefer 'accepted' benzos like you'd find at a US/UK pharmacy. Its hard to explain if you haven't tried it, but its just kind of a 'sketchy' drug. There are major flaws with it, imo. That other benzos don't have. Its already been responsible for a few deaths in the US as well as MANY of horror stories, people losing their marriages cars jobs etc in week long blackouts / benders. 

Just a slippery slope, thats all. Not saying you shouldn't try it.


----------



## smackcraft

The problem just now is in my city at least is its all the valium going around is the cheap shitty stuff that lasts about 30-40 mins when taking about 10 blues/ 10 x 10mg .. , before if you took that much you would in the kind of mess that you talk about getting in when taking phenazepam 

So when i hear that so little gives you black outs i instantly remember the valium that we used to get years ago .. you could take roughly 5 x 10mg valiums and be in the mess you talk about being in on phenazepam 

It just sounds like this stuff is like the good old valiums we used to get an dont ever see any more

We get the crapy Roche 10's from the middle east and they really have very little effect if at all


----------



## star1980craft

How fucking crazy is this ..i just found my old account name while i was looking through some of the old posts in the archive 

BTW its smackcraft ha ha 

,,, i just looked at this old accounts private messages n shit .. i dont remember any of the stuff i was in message with people about he he


must of been more wasted last year than i thought lol


----------



## smackcraft

I really didnt think i was as active as i was with that last account tbh

Why i wanted to do a survey on peoples star signs is beyond me but the questions along with it was even more strange

man i must of been GONE lmfao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*The More You Know...*



smackcraft said:


> so what about the others that have "banned" under their user names ?
> 
> what is the diff ?
> 
> is one  PERM BAN and the other  just a suspension



"Temporary Ban" means they will be un-banned eventually. 

"Ex-Bluelighter" means their account has been deleted, they may have a new account, or may be permanently banned from Bluelight for spamming or something else.  



GurnEr JoshE said:


> Yea Phanazepam sounds nuts.
> 
> I'm not th biggest fan of benzos tbh, I can't even take half a clonazapam without waking up the next day wondering what the hell happened.
> 
> They also make me spew when i drink/eat dairy products.



Clonazepam is a horrible benzo IMO; I will never take it again.

I love most of the other ones I have had, the best ones for me are midazolam, temazepam, triazolam, alprazolam, loprazolam.  

IV midazolam was the most intense benzo experience ever.  I have no idea how much I was on when I had surgery but it felt like a near overdose when I was coming out of it, so fucking intense.  They also gave me IV fentanyl in the same shot.


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> "Temporary Ban" means they will be un-banned eventually.
> 
> "Ex-Bluelighter" means their account has been deleted, they may have a new account, or may be permanently banned from Bluelight for spamming or something else.
> 
> 
> 
> Clonazepam is a horrible benzo IMO; I will never take it again.
> 
> I love most of the other ones I have had, the best ones for me are midazolam, temazepam, triazolam, alprazolam, loprazolam.
> 
> IV midazolam was the most intense benzo experience ever.  I have no idea how much I was on when I had surgery but it felt like a near overdose when I was coming out of it, so fucking intense.  They also gave me IV fentanyl in the same shot.



Yeah i was IV some benzo , im not sure which but i was getting a wisdom tooth out 

fuck me the mess i was in after was unreal lol


----------



## ektamine

Hey tos26 – I just saw your post in the 2-FA thread. I'm interested in 4-FA (well, more so 4-FMA 4-flouromethamphetamine) and I saw you said you'd tried it. What is it like? Is it closer to something like amphetamine or something like mephedrone?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> Yeah i was IV some benzo , im not sure which but i was getting a wisdom tooth out
> 
> fuck me the mess i was in after was unreal lol



Probably midazolam, although I have heard of lorazepam or diazepam being used for such purposes.  



ektamine said:


> Hey tos26 – I just saw your post in the 2-FA thread. I'm interested in 4-FA (well, more so 4-FMA 4-flouromethamphetamine) and I saw you said you'd tried it. What is it like? Is it closer to something like amphetamine or something like mephedrone?



4-FA has been compared to cocaine by some users, I have no interest in them to be honest but I wish I could tell you more.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Probably midazolam, although I have heard of lorazepam or diazepam being used for such purposes.



Yep, Midazolam is the benzo of choice for pre-surgery injections.




Captain.Heroin said:


> 4-FA has been compared to cocaine by some users, I have no interest in them to be honest but I wish I could tell you more.



Huh, interesting, cocaine? I would've thought it to be more similar to amphetamine. I don't have all the much interest in 4-FA, but I've been wanting to try 4-FMA (the methyl version) so I can compare it to regular methamphetamine.

I've heard from the few reports I found its very euphoric.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Huh, interesting, cocaine? I would've thought it to be more similar to amphetamine. I don't have all the much interest in 4-FA, but I've been wanting to try 4-FMA (the methyl version) so I can compare it to regular methamphetamine.
> 
> I've heard from the few reports I found its very euphoric.



They compared it to cocaine based on the type of dosing (IV injections, probably within 10-15 minutes of each other) - overall a very short lived experience.  

Also basing it on the tolerance (this user could use up to 1 gram of the material per injection ) they acquired over a decent amount of time, I'd say this is going to be more like cocaine than amphetamine.  

It might "feel" like amphetamine, but the usage pattern resembles cocaine from a non-user's perspective.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> They compared it to cocaine based on the type of dosing (IV injections, probably within 10-15 minutes of each other) - overall a very short lived experience.
> 
> Also basing it on the tolerance (this user could use up to 1 gram of the material per injection ) they acquired over a decent amount of time, I'd say this is going to be more like cocaine than amphetamine.
> 
> It might "feel" like amphetamine, but the usage pattern resembles cocaine from a non-user's perspective.



Huh, very interesting. I haven't heard about this side of things yet. Good to know, especially being that I am some kind of needle-freak and am probably destined for IV trails sooner or later 

Anyways, I haven't read much about IV use of the 4-flouro amps just because I have been unable to find information on it. However, the reports I have read about oral / nasal usage seem to have some differences. Maybe its just because of the elongated timespan / smoother come up and come down. From what I have heard and read about it, I've made it out to be kind of like amphetamine, but with a much heavier serotonergic component. Some even compared it to lightly rolling. Having taken waaay to much MDMA in my time, I doubt it will feel like that to me, but I still expect a decent level of serotonergic activity / euphoria. 

And _hopefully_, the difference between 4-flouro*amphetamine* and 4-flouro*methamphetamine* will be the similar to the difference between amp and methamp, as that would mean 4-FMA is likely very euphoric.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Huh, very interesting. I haven't heard about this side of things yet. Good to know, especially being that I am some kind of needle-freak and am probably destined for IV trails sooner or later
> 
> Anyways, I haven't read much about IV use of the 4-flouro amps just because I have been unable to find information on it. However, the reports I have read about oral / nasal usage seem to have some differences. Maybe its just because of the elongated timespan / smoother come up and come down. From what I have heard and read about it, I've made it out to be kind of like amphetamine, but with a much heavier serotonergic component. Some even compared it to lightly rolling. Having taken waaay to much MDMA in my time, I doubt it will feel like that to me, but I still expect a decent level of serotonergic activity / euphoria.
> 
> And _hopefully_, the difference between 4-flouro*amphetamine* and 4-flouro*methamphetamine* will be the similar to the difference between amp and methamp, as that would mean 4-FMA is likely very euphoric.



Yes, 4-F-methamphetamine is likely going to be more euphoric.  I just don't know many people if anyone at all who has even found the compound.

I figure methamphetamine is going to be more common and easier to find despite its illegality - sadly enough.  

Then again, comparing MDA to MDMA, I heavily preferred my MDA experience.  

I never got to try IV MDMA, but I'm sure if I had, I still would have liked IV MDA more, as it was the most intense psychedelic experience I have ever had.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes, 4-F-methamphetamine is likely going to be more euphoric.  I just don't know many people if anyone at all who has even found the compound.
> 
> I figure methamphetamine is going to be more common and easier to find despite its illegality - sadly enough.
> 
> Then again, comparing MDA to MDMA, I heavily preferred my MDA experience.
> 
> I never got to try IV MDMA, but I'm sure if I had, I still would have liked IV MDA more, as it was the most intense psychedelic experience I have ever had.



Actually I have more than one source for 4-FMA, its just my lack of funds keeping me from experimenting so far. But yeah, in CA, meth is just about as easy to find as anything else. Even easier, if you live in the right places.

Personally, I like methamphetamine – I have no discrimination against it. And I *sure* as hell like it better than amphetamine :D


As far as MD(M)A... While I've never IV'd either, I do like MDA a lot more than MDMA, via any ROA. I enjoy the psychedelic headspace it puts you in. 

Your IV MDA report has sent me on a quest to find crystal MDA suitable for injection, as I've always dreamed of IVing MDMA once or twice, but after reading your experience I think I'll try MDA first.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Actually I have more than one source for 4-FMA, its just my lack of funds keeping me from experimenting so far. But yeah, in CA, meth is just about as easy to find as anything else. Even easier, if you live in the right places.
> 
> Personally, I like methamphetamine – I have no discrimination against it. And I *sure* as hell like it better than amphetamine :D
> 
> 
> As far as MD(M)A... While I've never IV'd either, I do like MDA a lot more than MDMA, via any ROA. I enjoy the psychedelic headspace it puts you in.
> 
> Your IV MDA report has sent me on a quest to find crystal MDA suitable for injection, as I've always dreamed of IVing MDMA once or twice, but after reading your experience I think I'll try MDA first.



There is a really good IV MDMA trip report written by Shambles, and I have also talked to another great fellow on Bluelight who's had the experience, and it sounds pretty good too.  

I just think that MDA is way more psychedelic and that's why I prefer it.  %)

What I felt from IV MDA is what I would expect from IVing a huge dose of DMT, and probably loading in heroin and meth too.  There was a lot of bell ringing before the intense visuals began.  It was a pretty crazy experience - I also managed to get the entire 100mg to dissolve into 10 units of water, I'm not sure about its solubility but that's about all the water I had to add to the powder to dissolve it.  8(


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> There is a really good IV MDMA trip report written by Shambles, and I have also talked to another great fellow on Bluelight who's had the experience, and it sounds pretty good too.
> 
> I just think that MDA is way more psychedelic and that's why I prefer it.  %)
> 
> What I felt from IV MDA is what I would expect from IVing a huge dose of DMT, and probably loading in heroin and meth too.  There was a lot of bell ringing before the intense visuals began.  It was a pretty crazy experience - I also managed to get the entire 100mg to dissolve into 10 units of water, I'm not sure about its solubility but that's about all the water I had to add to the powder to dissolve it.  8(



lol yes - don't worry I've studied over every word in your report many times with a drooling mouth and jealous eye 

I've seen Shambles' report on IV MDMA as well. I would like to try that some day, but I'm more of a tripper myself I'd rather be rocketed into the cosmos, honestly. The MDMA experience is great, but I've done it too much and rarely partake in it without a psychedelic to brighten things up these days.

I fell deeply in love with IM'ing K for a good while, one of my funnest adventures was IM'ing a point of K and ~12mg 2C-I in the same shot. It was – IDK. It was.





.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> lol yes - don't worry I've studied over every word in your report many times with a drooling mouth and jealous eye
> 
> I've seen Shambles' report on IV MDMA as well. I would like to try that some day, but I'm much more of a tripper myself I'd rather be rocketed into the cosmos, honestly. The MDMA experience is great, but I've done it too much and rarely partake in it without a psychedelic to brighten things up these days.
> 
> I fell deeply in love with IM'ing K for a good while, one of my funnest adventures was IM'ing a point of K and ~12mg 2C-I in the same shot. It was – IDK. It was.



That would be very intense! 

I combined a low IV dosage of ketamine at the end of an LSD trip, which was very fun, it kind of brought me back to an intense trip briefly.  

I have IM'd some 2c-E, I just didn't enjoy it wholeheartedly and couldn't do it again.  It was too much for me.  8( lmao

I also love IMing ketamine, although I haven't done it in forever.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> That would be very intense!
> 
> I combined a low IV dosage of ketamine at the end of an LSD trip, which was very fun, it kind of brought me back to an intense trip briefly.
> 
> I have IM'd some 2c-E, I just didn't enjoy it wholeheartedly and couldn't do it again.  It was too much for me.  8( lmao
> 
> I also love IMing ketamine, although I haven't done it in forever.



Yeah I've done loads of both 2C-I and 2C-E, but haven't tried any others other than T-7 (intense!). I've taken both 2C-I and 2C-E by:

Oral
Nasal
Vaporized
IM
IV

I found 2C-I to be enjoyable by all ROA's, even IV. On the other hand, I will never, _ever_ IV 2C-E again in my life. It was terrifying and horribly uncomfortable.

IM'ing 2C-I is definitely worth a try if your ever found the interest. The come-up is very enjoyable and of course the intensity is high. Not nearly as much pain at the injection site as 2C-E, if you shoot into your buttocks you'll likely barely feel much more than a shot of K.

Ketamine + LSD is hands-down, without a doubt, my favorite psychedelic combination, if not my favorite combination of drugs, period. But I only fully enjoy it when I'm able to reach a K-hole, otherwise it just makes things wobbly and confusing.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I haven't been using any psychedelics for so long though, I had one hit of LSD within the last 12 months, maybe something else (if there was I have long since forgotten about it, I might have done some DMT about a year ago) and that's it.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> I haven't been using any psychedelics for so long though, I had one hit of LSD within the last 12 months, maybe something else (if there was I have long since forgotten about it, I might have done some DMT about a year ago) and that's it.



I'm in the same boat. For me it wasn't really a choice, my life just kind of changed and I found myself distanced from the psychedelic scene. I've really been itching to go on a solid trip out in the forest lately though, its been too long!

I feel like occasional use of psychedelics helps me work through a lot of things, and results in a higher level of enjoyment of life.

Its a fine line to walk, because over use leads to depression and dissociation, but having been on both sides, I think its worth the risk.

If nothing else it certainly helps me appreciate.


----------



## Swerlz

I don't have the time for LSD anymore.. I'd love to sit back and melt.. but I's a grown up now.. got shit to take care of


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Swerlz said:


> I don't have the time for LSD anymore.. I'd love to sit back and melt.. but I's a grown up now.. got shit to take care of



I can do psychedelics and function, I have gone to work on 2c-I even.  

I just find myself having less and less opportunities where it would feel "right" to use one of them for whatever reason.  I have always thought that if you don't feel it's a good time to use it, you really shouldn't.  It's all about your mood beforehand, and how psychedelics amplify it.  



ektamine said:


> I'm in the same boat. For me it wasn't really a choice, my life just kind of changed and I found myself distanced from the psychedelic scene. I've really been itching to go on a solid trip out in the forest lately though, its been too long!
> 
> I feel like occasional use of psychedelics helps me work through a lot of things, and results in a higher level of enjoyment of life.
> 
> Its a fine line to walk, because over use leads to depression and dissociation, but having been on both sides, I think its worth the risk.
> 
> If nothing else it certainly helps me appreciate.



I have been dissociated a lot of the time from having PTSD, and overall psychedelics lessen this for me.  Generally speaking, though.  High dose mushrooms is way too dissociating for me to repeat.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> I just find myself having less and less opportunities where it would feel "right" to use one of them for whatever reason.  I have always thought that if you don't feel it's a good time to use it, you really shouldn't.  It's all about your mood beforehand, and how psychedelics amplify it.



Yep this is the point I am at too. I just came out of (~2years ago) a period of heavy, heavy psychedelic (ab)use, to the point where I was getting way too looped out and dissociated from reality. It didn't help that I was always pretty dissociated growing up just because – I don't know it was just my way of dealing with things. Just blank out. So I started to get really disconnected but then I ceased all psychedelic use for a while and it just never really started up again.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Yep this is the point I am at too. I just came out of (~2years ago) a period of heavy, heavy psychedelic (ab)use, to the point where I was getting way too looped out and dissociated from reality. It didn't help that I was always pretty dissociated growing up just because – I don't know it was just my way of dealing with things. Just blank out. So I started to get really disconnected but then I ceased all psychedelic use for a while and it just never really started up again.



Yeah, that's how I've always sort of been too.  It just got worse for me over time as I kept living through trauma.  

If I could compare my life to a made-for-TV-movie, I would hope no one would ever have to watch it.


----------



## smackcraft

well for the first time in days i am seeing the joys of day light while not half asleep ,, seems i have finally broke my shitty sleeping pattern 

Had my first decent meal in days too, i couldn go and make breakfast or any other meals through teh middle of the nigh for waking people up

im so damn glad i can enjoy the day time again

if i start getting groffy later on tough crap, im keeping my self up to sort this sleep situation out !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> well for the first time in days i am seeing the joys of day light while not half asleep ,, seems i have finally broke my shitty sleeping pattern
> 
> Had my first decent meal in days too, i couldn go and make breakfast or any other meals through teh middle of the nigh for waking people up
> 
> im so damn glad i can enjoy the day time again
> 
> if i start getting groffy later on tough crap, im keeping my self up to sort this sleep situation out !



That's excellent! 

I love getting good rest and being able to enjoy the day time.  %)

I'm about to order some breakfast for myself and get it eaten.  :D


----------



## smackcraft

i just had some farmhouse bread made to toast with poached eggs on top with a few rashers of bacon and another slice of farmhouse toast on top .... nothing better than the eggs bursting all over it yummy


----------



## gavatron@oz

smackcraft said:


> i just had some farmhouse bread made to toast with poached eggs on top with a few rashers of bacon and another slice of farmhouse toast on top .... nothing better than the eggs bursting all over it yummy





mmmm , bacon and egg toasted sandwich, great recovery b'fast.. Ive just eaten a whole reef and beef pizza , not for breaky... Actually i dont know what meal it is, ive missed so many last few days.
Ive seem you on here quite a bit smackcraft, u have yourself a little bender?


----------



## smackcraft

nah mate i just have no job or money to do anything , its pretty sad tbh but that can be the outcome of having a smack habit even though im on the mend


----------



## MadTrees

woops


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Are you sure you want your first post in the NMI social instead of in its own thread?


----------



## MadTrees

I'm having trouble focusing on where that post would even go...Move it wherever you want sorry to flood the "sup dudes" thread


----------



## Carver Slice

Good Morning Everyone!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lmao omfg that looks like one brain washed smiley face lol!!!


----------



## Carver Slice

i know right, i was cracking up when i saw that.   :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carver Slice said:


> i know right, i was cracking up when i saw that.   :D



How's it going this morning?


----------



## Carver Slice

I'm doing alright, took some tramadol and drank some coffee. 
Definitely woke up on the right side of the bed, had some really cool dreams thanks to Melatonin. 

I love that stuff, it makes going to sleep a 100x more entertaining, It's works so good for Lucid Dreaming.


----------



## Swerlz

Carver Slice said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!!



look at those pupils


----------



## Carver Slice

Zoomin like a true champion!!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing?


----------



## smackcraft

to all the hot chicks joey voice "how you doin"


----------



## ektamine

arrrrr, top of the morning to yee matey


----------



## smackcraft

was that a cross between a pirate and an irish man ?

maybe a pirishman ? lol


----------



## ektamine

an irate man


----------



## theotherside

Good afternoon Ektamine.....what's up with you? Ran out of my hydro script a little early and now I'm putting all of my cards in this kratom extract to keep me well.


----------



## amapola

^Ha speaking of "hydro" I was at a non-drug-using-friend's place and he was all "hydro is so fucking expensive" and I managed to maintain my composure without blurting out any damning words before of course coming to the realization that he was referring to the hydroelectricity powering his home.


----------



## theotherside

^^Ha ha....can't always assume others are talking about droogz like us! 
I remember one afternoon at work and hearing this lady I work with say..."Have you ever tried that oxyclean"? I didn't hear the "clean" part and I almost had to walk over and ask!


----------



## smackcraft

hello TOS hows things ur end


----------



## ektamine

@tos26: I'm good, just made some revisions to my resume, I think I'm going to go back out tomorrow and try again. 

What kind of kratom is it (region of origin)?

I've never tried kratom extracts just because I'm a cheap-o and if I have to put up with a nasty unfiltered tea just to get a better price I will


----------



## Swerlz

sup guys.. Got a busy day tomorrow, so I won't be around to play with your guys

Gonna be helping set up, maintain, break down the Food & Wine Festival.. gonna be there from 8am till around 12-2am, BUT I'm making like $400+ for the day so it's not bad lol

Currently reading House of M (X-Men - Avengers crossover), it's awesome.. fucking insane in some parts.. RECOMMEND


----------



## theotherside

Everyone.....if you get a chance come to this thread...http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=9590393#post9590393
and cast your vote for the trip report of the month. It is something new we are trying and we are hoping for a good voter turnout(like the democrats in 2012).

To Ektamine: I am mixing Red Vein Thai with some 15x(bali). I love the stimulation that Thai gives and the 15x bali gives the most opiate like effects IMO. It is keeping me happy for the moment.


----------



## ektamine

^ You know, I've always wanted to try the stimulating varieties of kratom, I've only ever indulged in Bali before, I guess I was in most scenarios just looking for the sedation for a nice evening on a work night, etc.

But I think whenever the time comes when I can afford kratom next I'll order half bali half thai.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah everyone loves Bali the most for some reason. I guess because it is "middle of the road" in many ways. Super Red Thai or "Pimps" Thai reminds me of an entactogen come up that ends in pleasant "drunk meets opiated" euphoria. It is great for work as long as I don't take too much. 

Bali can produced too much intoxication for the work environment sometimes. I found that Indo is nice for evenings but it can put me to sleep which isn't what I'm looking for.


----------



## ektamine

In your opinion is Indo less or more sedating than Bali?


----------



## theotherside

Indo is the strongest in terms of sedation IMO. It is nice at night while watching a movie but don't even think about going to work on it....makes you feel like you took a drink or two, smoked a bowl, and only gives a small amount of painkilling properties. 

My favorite kratom is 15x bali and 15xRed Thai in combo. It feels like a mix of hydrocodone/bud/ and a mild stimulant. Once when I was bored I took a 81% alkaloids kratom and was sick for 24 hours...not nice.


----------



## ektamine

Hmm, Indo sounds nice – for the way I use kratom. I think I'll try a 50/50 order of Indo/Thai then for the best of both worlds


----------



## theotherside

Yeah Indo sounds good and its specs look good on paper....but it just doesn't do it for me most of the time. If you want a good alternative to Bali you should try Super Green Malaysian. It has a  sedating/happy to be alive/good painkiller type of high to it. I have had Super Red Thai mixed with SGM and I feel fantastic

So are you getting "scared" about not finding work yet? Although I don't know you in person, I doubt you will have problems. Like I said last time I talked with you, if all else fails look up Staffing Companies. I know lots of people who couldn't get a J.O.B. and staffing companies got them started in nice jobs/careers.


----------



## gavatron@oz

All the best Ektamine with the job hunting,a good trick too is to write specific resumee's for a certain job.. But i guess thats hard when you handing them out.. You never know whats around the corner,  ive had some great career opportunities arise after good ones ended.
Like TOS26 said to the employment mobs have some descent jobs these days,and maybe try new field??

How you been TOS26? U remember me saying i like your user name cos it reminded me of a local surf break by the same name,well went there earlier in the week and scored epic waves.. Half way thru session i remembered BL and you username...

Just feeling talkative....again!


----------



## theotherside

What's up man?  How you been doing?


----------



## gavatron@oz

hello mate, been good.. Got real loose over easter.
 I pretty much fucked the easter bunny in the ars with a glass pippi..excuse the language.. Still going now.

Bit of turmoil and dramas to add to the bender,which has made me not want to come down so i just keep stacking wood on the fire..

What goes up must come down as we all know. Its gonna be a brick coming off a high rise style. I love    those, i actually get on it for the come down.

What have u been up to? Anything speacial happening?? Good stories.

You shouldnt of replied,im gonna chew your ear of (u mean what i know)


----------



## theotherside

Ahh care to reveal what is giving you that extra "gas"? If not no worries.
Just hanging out and debating on not going to work in a few hours......


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I say go to work!  You'll have more fun with your free time after you've gotten out of work.  %)


----------



## theotherside

Yes but the night didn't bless me with sleep....like so many times before. I got a nap in yesterday after work(2 hours) but tonight took a turn for the better(or worse) so I either stop and put my game face on or fake a cold.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Yes but the night didn't bless me with sleep....like so many times before. I got a nap in yesterday after work(2 hours) but tonight took a turn for the better(or worse) so I either stop and put my game face on or fake a cold.



Get your game face on.  :D

That's what I'd do at least.


----------



## theotherside

Yes you are right....I always have this happen to me on fridays! Thursday night starts out like any other but quickly gets a spark of energy despite my best efforts. My girl is on the "go to bed early get up early" routine so it leaves me to my own night owl devices!


----------



## gavatron@oz

The "_ _ _ " is spot on. Quite good @ the moment. Looks like 4- mar but its not. However,ill send my compliments to the chef. Where abouts are u from again mate?? Youve told me but i've got a memory like a siv. You been charging up and work not looking inviting?? What field of work you do?? No need to answer my probes..

I have go drag my ars to work,even after a few nights straight.at 400 a day u think twice.hit it again and good as new.lmao. Plus sub contracting so one week its 2400, and the next i dont have work..so i hav to get my moneys worth when the works there.

Fuck im rambling..if u were listening to me your ears would have blood trickleing out of them


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Yes you are right....I always have this happen to me on fridays! Thursday night starts out like any other but quickly gets a spark of energy despite my best efforts. My girl is on the "go to bed early get up early" routine so it leaves me to my own night owl devices!



 "Night owl devices" - that's hilarious terminology man.  %)


----------



## gavatron@oz

have a few motivators and go dominate at work..

Dont work too hard tho or they'll expect it all the time.

Thats my worst habit,id rather hig it in the a.m and go work than miss the  $$$

 Do it...


----------



## gavatron@oz

How u been behaving Captain Hammer??

Anything speacial happening in your scene


----------



## theotherside

gavatron@oz said:


> The "_ _ _ " is spot on. Quite good @ the moment. Looks like 4- mar but its not. However,ill send my compliments to the chef. Where abouts are u from again mate?? Youve told me but i've got a memory like a siv. You been charging up and work not looking inviting?? What field of work you do?? No need to answer my probes..
> 
> I have go drag my ars to work,even after a few nights straight.at 400 a day u think twice.hit it again and good as new.lmao. Plus sub contracting so one week its 2400, and the next i dont have work..so i hav to get my moneys worth when the works there.
> 
> Fuck im rambling..if u were listening to me your ears would have blood trickleing out of them



Yeah charging up  I'm from the states....you are an Aussie I remember that. I don't "have" to go friday cuz I can make it up on Sundays(since Football isn't in season it is my least favorite day). Wow I have never heard of anyone getting 4-mar(even though yours is not) still rare to see those letters. What do you have going on this weekend?


----------



## gavatron@oz

friday night here, 7 ish.. Going to have a soft one.got work tomorow at 6 am..tho the meaning of how early i start has lost all meaning this week. I'll go hooliganise tomorow nite.if i do it i like to do it right..so need a day off after .or theres tears

Its going to hurt this fall i know that.ill start scouting for more benzos. Even tho i got a bunch already. Alot of times they tie me over and calm me for a few hrs, bug the beast in the glass cave overpowers it and im ready to do it all again.

Yeah im from the wonderful land of oz. Getting cold here,we under 20 degrees celsius. Gotta break out the t shirts
What line of work u do


----------



## theotherside

What is celsius  Just joking around.....I hadn't seen you around NMI in a week so I was starting to wonder. I hope you will keep coming back to help us welcome to new members and chat away in this lovely social! I wish it was 7pm here in the states right now...then all my woes would be over!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

bout 5 years ago there was 4- getting around from Thailand.. The gime it was here for was short , but intense . I think the boat just arrived cos alot of people got the colombian flu. Very contagious. Lucky i had my flu immunisation shots.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> How u been behaving Captain Hammer??
> 
> Anything speacial happening in your scene



I'm sure that there's one too many A's in "special" within your quote, but no, nothing of that description exists here. 

I'm about to move though.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Please excuse my  spelling ,i dont know how this could have happened. But i will do my best to ensure there are no extra a's in speacial when posting in the future. My apologies.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> Please excuse my  spelling ,i dont know how this could have happened. But i will do my best to ensure there are no extra a's in speacial when posting in the future. My apologies.



 It's no problem.  I just felt like poking fun at the choice of letters.  %)


----------



## gavatron@oz

*Aaaaaaahhhh.*



Captain.Heroin said:


> It's no problem.  I just felt like poking fun at the choice of letters.  %)




I see whats going on. Your wit is slightly sharper and my temper slightly shorter at the moment due to u forseen circumstances..

Missed that all together,thought you were taking the piss. I read through some of the earlier posts and theres plenty there, just not as relevent as the A.

Cheers mate.

How big is the move? Local,Interstate,International?? I lived like a gypsy as a kid and hate having to move.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> I see whats going on. Your wit is slightly sharper and my temper slightly shorter at the moment due to u forseen circumstances..
> 
> Missed that all together,thought you were taking the piss. I read through some of the earlier posts and theres plenty there, just not as relevent as the A.
> 
> Cheers mate.
> 
> How big is the move? Local,Interstate,International?? I lived like a gypsy as a kid and hate having to move.



I'm moving about 2,600 miles, which is over 4,000 kilometers.  So it's a long move.  

I probably won't be taking many possessions with me, just whatever I need.  

I'm staying in the same country I have always lived in, as well as been in as I have not visited any other countries, but I am moving to the opposite end of it.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Good stuff, hope your move isnt a forced one and wish u all the best in your travels. I recall chatting with you a while back and you mentioned that in the past you somewhat backpacked around ,mirror on board to ensure you always look the part.with that experience im sure you will find your way.evenif its not where u are heading.

Im at crossroads in my life as of a few days ago.Major shift in plans,(if there were any) as to my future.the end is always the start of something new...

Just gotta tread easy with my self-medication.abusing it atm

U still be BLing?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> Good stuff, hope your move isnt a forced one and wish u all the best in your travels. I recall chatting with you a while back and you mentioned that in the past you somewhat backpacked around ,mirror on board to ensure you always look the part.with that experience im sure you will find your way.evenif its not where u are heading.
> 
> Im at crossroads in my life as of a few days ago.Major shift in plans,(if there were any) as to my future.the end is always the start of something new...
> 
> Just gotta tread easy with my self-medication.abusing it atm
> 
> U still be BLing?



Oh no, the move is not forced at all.  It's quite necessary.  I simply wouldn't be able to enjoy my life without moving.  

Yes I used to be homeless - hopefully that will never happen again. %)

And yes - of course I will still be on Bluelight.   I could never give up Bluelight.  I'd have Bluelight withdrawals and my fingers will tremble until I get back on ASDF JKL; again.  %) hahahahahah!


----------



## gavatron@oz

If im not mistaken,you have adhd and ptsd??,with the adhd,have u heard of people using amphets,heavily because they have sub contiously found that it helps them focus,or calms them down,as dex or ritalin does with adhd.

Ive always struggled with my attention span,boredam,and other similar symptoms to adhd.and i find that when i get on it,i dont get as great a high as i do clearity. Wondering i should get tested??


----------



## ektamine

Although its hard to _actually_ diagnose ADHD (especially over the internet) it does sound like you probably have ADD/ADHD to _some_ degree. Amphetamine obviously helps you, now its just up to you to decide if you want to be on them for a significant period of time. Keep in mind there are many negative side effects and the positive effects quickly fade with daily use.

My experience with the ADD tests is that they are simply a hoop to jump through to get amphetamines prescribed to you. I might have ADD, I might not, I never really believed in this mass-treatment w/ amphetamines of a relatively commonplace phenomena. With that said, it was inredibly easy for me to get diagnosed with ADD simply because I wanted the amphetamines and I was doing bad in school (not sure if it was ADD-related or not). 

So, they are available if you want them, but think hard about whether you really want to be on them for years. Also, don't rely on the doctors test to tell you whether or not you have a diagnosable case of AD(H)D, they seem to almost be tailored to say yes every time.


----------



## gavatron@oz

I thought i remember captain H saying in a post that there is a test for it but is 1500-1600 dollars. Or maybe he was replying to that.

HELLO EKTAMINE,dont know if ive chatted to u before or not.maybe just a few days ago??  The last few days have melted into one day and night .

Your right having a full time pharmaceutical amph intake is not my gig.. Plus im bit of an animal and would save them for the weekend. Just strange how i noticed it gradually ( HERE WE GO -now im going to justify to myself getting on the oil burner fulltime)

 Hows your day going,or night,i have no idea where u from. Its 5 am here,dawn patrol 101-getting good at that..

I remember when i was young,(im an early 80's production) there was no add or adhd. You were just fucken naughty and your parents beat the shit out of you.Hi dad.Now every 3 rd kid has it.


----------



## ektamine

I'm doing alright, I live in Northern California. At the moment I'm trying to decided whether or not to grab a camera and go on a 20mile all-coastal bicycle ride. Somebody motivate me 

Hmmmm...

5am, you in aus-land?


----------



## gavatron@oz

*aussieozborn*



ektamine said:


> I'm doing alright, I live in Northern California. At the moment I'm trying to decided whether or not to grab a camera and go on a 20mile all-coastal bicycle ride. Somebody motivate me
> 
> Hmmmm...
> 
> 5am, you in aus-land?




Yep, im on the Gold Coast,QLD. Surf and party city that stretches 30 or so kms along the coast and is surrounded by mountains..Similar to your set up im guessing..

Go thd scenic bike ride.. They have a photo thread im pretty sure..post some pics..

Im going to jump in the boat and check the surf ( been all time last 2 days) tho ill probably drown.maybe fishin g would be more sensible in this state..

Then a few hours at work..and its on again..

Do the ride..keep yourself in touch w reality..if u cant find motivation,just remember- it also comes in pill,powder and crystal form..

Talk soon,wear a helmet.( i should explain im not always like this) 4days p/w!!


----------



## Carver Slice

Wut's happening people's. 

Just got my pound of kratom today and I gotta say, I'm one happy fucker.  :D

Tested out 5grams orally and it's some good shit, I'm on top of the world right now.

Wahh~hoooo!!!!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

just as im leaving,you arrive..nice to here about your mail arriving safe..

Have to chat another time..CARVER SLICE.. Enjoy


----------



## Carver Slice

Take care my friend.

Hope you have a great day.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Go thd scenic bike ride.. They have a photo thread im pretty sure..post some pics..



I pretty much just started that thread 



Carver Slice said:


> Wut's happening people's.
> 
> Just got my pound of kratom today and I gotta say, I'm one happy fucker.  :D
> 
> Tested out 5grams orally and it's some good shit, I'm on top of the world right now.
> 
> Wahh~hoooo!!!!!!



Damn, stackin' pounds of kratom. I can only imagine... What kind of kratom is it?


----------



## Carver Slice

It's Bali Kratom, which I prefer. 

Gonna be a great summer with this lovely batch as a companion.


----------



## ektamine

After consuming a sizable amount of LSD and pondering the nature of my rabbit, I'm fairly certain he is a shaman sent down from hyperspace to guide me through this world.

I mean, He's glowing, for christ's sake.






Anybody have a better explanation?


----------



## Carver Slice

That sounds rightly possible, he does seem to be emitting light. 

It's a huge rabbit, and it looks so cuddly.   

I want one.   :D


----------



## theotherside

Ektamine and I were having a kratom discussion last night in this thead! What a wonderful tree it is 

So how do enjoy the stimulation of Red Thai? Why is Bali the most taken strain?


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Why is Bali the most taken strain?



My take on the situation is most people equate the most sedating strain as the most Opiate like strain, even if that may not be the case for opiates like oxycodone, etc (the stimulating variety).


----------



## theotherside

I got my scripts filled today so I am smiling...nothing like not taking any norcos/soma/xanax for 3 days, not getting but 2 hours sleep before work, working all day(with the aid of Red Thai Kratom) and then making a stop by the pharmacy with a "why I need my script early sob story" and ending the day with a HUGE smile


----------



## ektamine

^ lol sounds like you've become the master of your own universe tos!!

I haven't had a sedative in months 

No Opies,
No Benzo's,
No nuffin

I guess thats equally a good thing, though..


----------



## theotherside

Hey kratom is a nice sedative(Bali and Indo) along with phenazepam if you are looking for non RXd options. I also enjoy Kava extracts when I'm out of xanax. I think next order for kratom is going to have to be Bali...it has been a year since I took regular Bali leaf so I need to give it another whirl.

Well it is Friday night and I don't think I will be going out....but a quick nap in a minute and I will be on bluelight all night(with my opiate insomnia kicking in hopefuly) so who will be on late? Sometimes when I come on Friday nights after midnight central time there is nothing but cricket chrips 'round this piece!


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Why is Bali the most taken strain?



Because it's rather sedating and great for killing pain
Also easy on the wallet.  

Your a true Kratom connoisseur TOS.  :D

How do you like Soma?
I've been thinking about giving that one a go soon, it sounds pretty top shelf.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Also easy on the wallet.



This too.


----------



## theotherside

I am in love with soma, when used as an adjunct painkiller(I know its not a painkiller but muscle relaxer) to hydrocodone. I think that soma and bali/indo/SGM kratom mix Purrrfect!! Just don't take more than 700mg's when mixing with kratom or an opiate. It makes every muscle in my body melt into the couch while enhancing the opiate effect of kratom/hydros and smoking buds on it is just so lovely.


----------



## Carver Slice

That sounds awesome, I need to get a good muscle relaxer to wind down with.
Right now I've been using Kava for that and it works well, but I need something stronger.

I do love Kava for it's anxiolytic properties though, it really is natures valium. 
Nothing beats the first taste of a fresh batch, it's like heaven.

It makes me feel totally at peace and in comfort.


----------



## theotherside

Het Carver you should look into phenprobamate...related to Robaxin. Some don't like it but it is not sch'd and is a solid muscle relaxant IMO. Gives  strong sedation(not sleepy) and great back pain relief.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> That sounds awesome, I need to get a good muscle relaxer to wind down with.
> Right now I've been using Kava for that and it works well, but I need something stronger.
> 
> I do love Kava for it's anxiolytic properties though, it really is natures valium.
> Nothing beats the first taste of a fresh batch, it's like heaven.
> 
> It makes me feel totally at peace and in comfort.



OoOoO I love Kava!

I lived in Western Samoa for a year or so down in the South Pacific where Kava originated from. They drink it like the blue-collar work force of the western world i.e. after work, every day, to unwind. I used to go down to the Kava circle at the marketplace in the Capital city. You pay like 1 tala (~35cents or so) and the Kava Chief gives you a coconut shell for unlimited kava consumption. Sometimes the hardcore kava-drinking villagers would shut down the circle to the public and brew 'super-strength kava' that was like 5x or so as potent per volume and drink until they passed out.

Fun Times!

Thats when I learned that fresh kava is a WHOLE different drug then dried/imported kava. Hawaii and Florida are the only places in the U.S. you're likely to encounter the fresh-from-the-dirt kava experience.

And I absolutely _love_ the taste of fresh-pounded kava root in water. It's like dirt water, but some delicious dirt water :D


----------



## amapola

Haha this thread hit a thousand posts way faster than i did.

Picked up a little from cryptic pictures of drugs I must say


----------



## theotherside

Yes ama...you were one of the OG's to help us get this social up and running. It had been all the way back on page 5 for many many months until I sent that one to the archives and started the "game" thread as this one will be known. I hate to close it.....


----------



## ektamine

'Tis my first and favorite social (in which I've been actively posting, at least)

'cause I'm pretty sure we got the coolest crowd up in here


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I wanted to make a good social where both new and old members could get to know each other. Most americans/canadians go over to the North American Social but I choose to be different!


----------

